# Montar un negocio.



## Rito el cantaor (25 Jul 2009)

Pues eso, al final me he animado y voy a montar una pizzería en el lugar más céntrico de la ciudad.

El Local es de 250 metros cuadrados, un antiguo Banco, con lo cual hay que tirarlo todo y hacerlo nuevo. El presupuesto es de unos 200.000 euros que se irán a los 300.000 fácilmente. 

El alquiler es de 5000 al mes, y lo hago a medias con un empresario experimentado en estas lides. Tiene restaurantes y panaderías con unas pizzas que para mi son las mejores. No obstante, el mes que viene me voy quince días a italia a pegar una vuelta.

El pago ha sido de 15.000 euros con dos meses de carencia por las obras, así que me da hasta Diciembre cuando pueda abrir el garito.

Como lo mío no es tener gastos sociales, he pensado cuando todo funcione y facture bien, venderlo. Aunque tampoco lo tengo claro.

Entre pizzas, montaditos y bebidas calculo si va bien, unos 1000 euros de facturación al día. 

Si alguno tiene alguna sugerencia, se lo agradeceré.


----------



## zipote_ca (26 Jul 2009)

con lo que saque por este cantaro de leche ........................


----------



## LeBron23 (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Pues eso, al final me he animado y voy a montar una pizzería en el lugar más céntrico de la ciudad.
> 
> El Local es de 250 metros cuadrados, un antiguo Banco, con lo cual hay que tirarlo todo y hacerlo nuevo. El presupuesto es de unos 200.000 euros que se irán a los 300.000 fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Calculas 1000 € al dia?? Calcular mola mucho jejeje... en mi familia tenemos un restaurante desde finales del siglo XIX, todas las generaciones nos hemos dedicado al tema desde los 15 años, lo llevamos en la sangre... y aun asi entre la crisis y hoy en dia que, cualquiera con algo de pasta que se aburre, se monta un restaurante, un bar o una pizzeria... cada dia es mas dificil... Piensa que en los tiempos que se viven la gente prescinde de las cosas prescindibles valga la redundancia o de los lujos, y salir a comer/cenar o simplemente tomar algo es un lujo, ademas los potenciales clientes de las pizzerias y demas que es la gente de clase media y media/baja es la que mas jodida esta... piensa en ello...

PD: La pizzeria que esta a 25 metros de mi local acaba de cerrar y me consta que debe mensualidades por todas partes hasta en sueldos.
De todas formas ojala te funcione bien y la triunfes, mucha suerte


----------



## julioelapestoso (26 Jul 2009)




----------



## pepeleches (26 Jul 2009)

He tenido negocio pequeñito, mucho más que eso.

El precio del local desmesurado, pero me imagino que como estará el mercado. Con nóminas y demás gastos, más gastos de proveedores se te pueden ir 15-20.000€ de gastos al mes, que no es moco de pavo. Eso significa que si tus cuentas son reales (que nunca lo son) necesitas 3 años para amortizar lo invertido. Está bastante bien.

No creo que pueda darte consejos, pero lo que yo haría es reducir el gasto innecesario absolutamente al mínimo. Al dueño del local, apriétale todo lo que puedas. Negocia hasta la saciedad con los proveedores, busca que sean los mínimos sin que por ello baje el servicio o la calidad.

Y sobre todo, busca publicidad de inicio. Si hasta que llegues a esa caja pasa un año (y esa caja es alta...) puede ser que tengáis que invertir 200.000€ más simplemente para poder levantar la persiana; es algo que tener en cuenta, lo más jodido es hasta que se equilibra la balanza y se deja de perder.

Por eso me plantería una inversión muy muy seria en intentar un efecto llamada a través de publicidad muy muy fuerte de inicio. Es vital que la primera oleada de clientes sea fuerte para que pueda correr el boca a boca; yo me gastaría tranquilamente 20.000€ (en relación a la inversión no es una cantidad excesiva) en publicidad. Cuando abres una persiana es desesperante conseguir los primeros X clientes, que serán la base del futuro por el boca a boca, y si en vez de X se consigue llegar a 5X multiplicas las posibilidades de éxito. Piensa que hasta que cubras los gastos ese dinero saldrá de tu bolsillo.

Para eso evidentemente lo mejor es que hables con profesionales (es contraproducente pensar que uno puede hacer el trabajo de un profesional) y que te asesoren sobre una campaña macroagresiva. Publicidad en radio, en los medios escritos, buzoneo, lo que mejor salga.

Yo sé de un sitio de tapas 'pijas' que cuando abrió hizo una macrofiesta invitando a todo el que quisiera ir. Por supuesto, anunciada en todos los medios. Lo suficiente para que pocos meses después hubiera miles de personas que conocieran el garito; lo 'gratis' llama la atención, y si la calidad es buena, se extiende como un reguero.

Por ejemplo, abrid un fin de semana y ofrecéis pizzas de degustación a todo el que quiera ir de forma gratuíta, cobráis sólo la bebida. Hacéis pequeñas porciones para que todo el que quiera pueda probar varias y así pueda encontrar la pizza que le haga volver la semana siguiente.

Y sobre todo, que esté bien publicitado para que todo el mundo lo sepa. Esto por supuesto puede ser una barrabasada, pero es lo que yo haría si tuviese un caso similar. En Zaragoza hay un concurso de tapas que sirve como publicidad excelente para muchos garitos, son baratas y hacen verdaderas maravillas. Y conoces sitios nuevos que terminas volviendo...


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> con lo que saque por este cantaro de leche ........................



Es lo malo, que no empiezo con un puto cántaro de leche. :o


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Calculas 1000 € al dia?? Calcular mola mucho jejeje... en mi familia tenemos un restaurante desde finales del siglo XIX, todas las generaciones nos hemos dedicado al tema desde los 15 años, lo llevamos en la sangre... y aun asi entre la crisis y hoy en dia que, cualquiera con algo de pasta que se aburre, se monta un restaurante, un bar o una pizzeria... cada dia es mas dificil... Piensa que en los tiempos que se viven la gente prescinde de las cosas prescindibles valga la redundancia o de los lujos, y salir a comer/cenar o simplemente tomar algo es un lujo, ademas los potenciales clientes de las pizzerias y demas que es la gente de clase media y media/baja es la que mas jodida esta... piensa en ello...
> 
> PD: La pizzeria que esta a 25 metros de mi local acaba de cerrar y me consta que debe mensualidades por todas partes hasta en sueldos.
> De todas formas ojala te funcione bien y la triunfes, mucha suerte



Sí, yo debajo de mi casa tengo otra, por cierto con pizzas que no estaban mal a precios competitivos y también se fue a la mierda. Cada negocio es un mundo y hay cuarenta mil variables.

Conozco al Señor que montó la cadena Trastevere, y tres cadenas más de pizzerias que no pongo por miedo a ponerlas mal, y le dieron 40 millones de euros no hace tanto. De hecho, un amigo mío compró un local en el 2007 (ya caro), y vino este señor y le dijo que si se lo vendía le ponía 600.000 euros más encima. Había vendido la cadena y se ve que saburría el hombre. Pues bien, por problemas familiares que tampoco interesan mucho, todavía tiene el local muerto de risa y ya no tiene ánimos para abrir ningún negocio más.

Nada en los negocios es previsible, pero con cabeza y rodeándote de los mejores y los pies en el suelo, se pueden lograr grandes cosas. Acojona un poco, pero bueno.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

julioelapestoso dijo:


>



Que sepa amigo mío que el que escribe es pionero en poner esa foto el el foro!!!.

Me encanta!!. :


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

pepeleches dijo:


> He tenido negocio pequeñito, mucho más que eso.
> 
> El precio del local desmesurado, pero me imagino que como estará el mercado. Con nóminas y demás gastos, más gastos de proveedores se te pueden ir 15-20.000€ de gastos al mes, que no es moco de pavo. Eso significa que si tus cuentas son reales (que nunca lo son) necesitas 3 años para amortizar lo invertido. Está bastante bien.
> 
> ...



Eeeeste es el que más ma gustao. Gracias por los consejos. 

Yo aquí voy de la mano de un empresario del tema que tiene en la provincia cinco Restaurantes de este estilo y todos facturan más de esos mil euros al día. No es una pizzería al uso tradicional. Es mixta. De hecho hace mucho más cosas. 

Por la mañana es una cafetería, y se llena porque tiene pastas de todo tipos, montaditos y un montón de cosas. Sobre el tema proveedores. Te diré que todo lo hace en la nave que tiene con más de 20 tiendas repartidas por la provincia. Por cierto, pòr la mañana ya vende pizza. La puedes comprar por un octavo, un cuarto, media o entera. Son pizzas de una gran calidad que ya sacadas se venden fácilemtne. Se pone en un cacharro que las mantiene calientes. Por el mediodía están los menús. Pizza + bebida, o ensalada, o alguna otra combinación. El precio no está tirado, pero ya digo que es calidad. Ha sabido reestructurar el negocio, sus locales son de bastante lujo y se ha quitado la clientela joven, de estos que van al macdonnal´s por una de más edad pero con más poder adquisitivo. Puramente urbanita. Cierra a las doce de la noche y te aseguro como dije antes, que *hace mucha más caja que esos mil euros.*

Tema Local. Pagaban 6000 euros el banco. Yo lo he podido rebajar a 5000 y sé cuando no puedo apretar más, porque negociar es lo mío. En la misma plaza hay un viena que se está haciendo de oro, y como el punto es muy muy bueno, incluso con crisis aquello tiene salida y al final se alquila. Es cierto que con la crisis los alquileres han bajado. Sé un antiguo SPAR que pagaban en 1998. Un millón trescientas mil pesetas, y ahora está en los 5000 euros también. Está alquilado por supuesto porque el sitio vale la pena.

También he de decir que aquí voy de paquete, es decir, entro "dentro" como un favor, porque el empresario que me asocio no me necesita para una puta mierda hablando en plata. Por una parte me gusta porque es una aventura nueva, pero contras tengo algunos.

El primero. No tengo experiencia, y tendré que bragar con bastantes empleados y muchos problemas. Los empleados principales ya los tenemos de otras tiendas. Por cierto, la encargada será una rumana con unos ojazos que quitan el hipo. :o

Segundo. que hasta hora, yo vivo de puta madre y tampoco tengo deudas que me asfixie. Lo que pasa es que viendo las orejas al lobo, prefiero tener unos ingresos regulares, pero también perderé mucha calidad de vida que he tenido hasta ahora. 

Tercero, lo he puesto aquí porque estaba un poco harto de tanta libreta e ING. 

Cuarto y la más importante. Me juego la credibilidad. Yo con este señor que llevo asociado doce años comprando y vendiendo y que tengo amistad, si la cosa falla y se quema se puede ir al carajo también dicha amistad. Yo no necesito ir a un banco por dinero, si necesitara 30.000 euros para una emergencia, sé que si se los pidiera, los sacaba de la caja fuerte ese día y me los daría sin problemas, sin firmas ni ostias. Lo que pasa es que yo jamás he actuado así. Si he necesito pasta, he planteado un negocio en que ambas partes ganáramos dinero y todos más contentos. Lo que quiero decir con este ejemplo, que un apoyo fuerte que tengo, lo podía perder. 

Por cierto, hay que estar encima del negocio por mucho encargado que tengas. La cantidad de dinero que se choriza por parte de empleados cuando la empresa es grande, incluso con una cámara encima de la caja!!, eso es para otro tema y sólo pasa en negocios muy puntuales. 

Pues eso, Quién dijo miedo habiendo Hospitales?. 

Gracias por los comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Silvestre (26 Jul 2009)

Algún otro consejo más, que hará sea algo más alta la cuenta de gastos, pero creo que es necesario. Sin entran en consideraciones del local (ubicación, etc.):

1-Diversifica algo con los productos, no sólo pizzas sino algunos productos más también, con el fin de atraer a personas que no les haga mucha gracia la pizza. Imagina un grupo de personas, a unos le gusta la pizza, a otros los montaditos, etc.

2-Los productos deben tener una buena relación calidad/precio y en excelente estado, cuando el Cliente se los vaya a llevar a la boca.

3-Local acogedor. Debe tener una distribución adecuada a la diversidad humana: climatización, espacio para fumadores y otro para no fumadores, etc.

Se podrían dar muchos consejos, que seguramente te los darán mejor que nosotros.

Suerte, valor y...al negocio

P.D. ¿En qué ciudad lo vas a montar?


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

Silvestre dijo:


> Algún otro consejo más, que hará sea algo más alta la cuenta de gastos, pero creo que es necesario. Sin entran en consideraciones del local (ubicación, etc.):
> 
> 1-Diversifica algo con los productos, no sólo pizzas sino algunos productos más también, con el fin de atraer a personas que no les haga mucha gracia la pizza. Imagina un grupo de personas, a unos le gusta la pizza, a otros los montaditos, etc.
> 
> ...



Gracias por los consejos. El punto 1, 2, 3 los tengo controlados. Es más, expongo algo en mi último comentario.

La ciudad no puedo decir cual es, porque hay más gente implicada y tampoco quiero dar demasiados datos.

Eso sí, le diré que es de la provincia de Tarragona, de unos 110.000 habitantes, muy comercial. Es la segunda ciudad en importancia, y tiene una plaza donde hay un señor militar en un caballo que le da nombre a dicha plaza.

Saludos.


----------



## tinotino (26 Jul 2009)

es estas tan convencido adelante Rito ... leyendo los nºs que manejas personalmente no me meteria a socio tuyo ni de broma


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

tinotino dijo:


> es estas tan convencido adelante Rito ... leyendo los nºs que manejas personalmente no me meteria a socio tuyo ni de broma



Sí, le veo a usted bragado en negocios para poder opinar. Por ahora no me ha ido nada mal. 

Saludos.


----------



## pickwick (26 Jul 2009)

Bueno, te doy mi opinión por si te puede servir de algo. Los costes (algunos ya altos) se os van a disparar, y traer a la clientela y hacerla consumir bien está cada día más difícil, pero si la ubicación es tan buena y ofreces un producto de calidad, yo creo que sí os puede ir relativamente bien. Eso sí, vas a sacar el hígado currando, y te vas a maldecir mil veces por haberte metido. En este sentido, lo más delicado me parece que estés exponiendo a un riesgo muy grande una relación comercial que hasta ahora ha ido tan bien como cuentas. Alcanzar ese punto es muy difícil, y negocios como el que comentas son una fuente de conflictos cotidianos, y más cuando se empieza, y más con la presión de una situación como la actual. Pero en fin, también tiene el lado bueno: ya os conoceis bien. 

De todas formas, no posteo para decir todas estas obviedades, sino para decir una que puede parecer aún mayor, pero que no lo es. He sido testigo de primera mano de la creación y el auge (imparable, en verdad) de una pizzeria, pronto transformada en cadena, en bcn, y te puedo asegurar que, cuando se habla de pizzerias, no hay vuelta de hoja: te lo juegas todo en la calidad de la pizza.

Lo de la pizza es como los locales comerciales: los excelentes (5-10%), y todos los demás, que no sirven para nada más que para fracasar o como mucho para ir tirando.

Si quieres que vaya tirando o bien, pon esa pizza tan buena de ese señor, que para ti es la mejor. Para triunfar, no basta ni de lejos. Si quieres que la cosa sea un cohete, haz la mejor pizza en 100km a la redonda, pizza que en R*** no se ha probado nunca, pizza que te teletransporta a Nápoles, pizza que la gente pone en una categoría distinta a toda la demás. Lo tuyo es pizza, y lo demás otra cosa (al mismo precio, eso sí, y es lo que hace que la gente vaya a la tuya mil veces más que a todas las otras juntas).

No es tan difícil, y es la única clave. Si lo haces, no tienes idea de lo bien que te puede llegar a ir. Con una buena ubicación y _esa_ pizza, 1000 euros de caja al día es un chiste. 

Pero tiene que ser _esa_, ninguna otra vale. Si haces esa ni siquiera hace falta que te mates en diseño, publicidad, etc. Un servicio razonable, unos precios normales, y esa calidad = éxito asegurado. Cualquier otra combinación que no incluya ese producto = ir tirando.


----------



## Locar (26 Jul 2009)

O sea que vas a abrir una pizzeria en la Plaza Prim de Reus...

Pues el sitio es cojonudo. Te deseo muuucha suerte!


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

pickwick dijo:


> Bueno, te doy mi opinión por si te puede servir de algo. Los costes (algunos ya altos) se os van a disparar, y traer a la clientela y hacerla consumir bien está cada día más difícil, pero si la ubicación es tan buena y ofreces un producto de calidad, yo creo que sí os puede ir relativamente bien. *Eso sí, vas a sacar el hígado currando, y te vas a maldecir mil veces por haberte metido*. En este sentido, lo más delicado me parece que estés exponiendo a un riesgo muy grande una relación comercial que hasta ahora ha ido tan bien como cuentas. Alcanzar ese punto es muy difícil, y negocios como el que comentas son una fuente de conflictos cotidianos, y más cuando se empieza, y más con la presión de una situación como la actual. Pero en fin, también tiene el lado bueno: ya os conoceis bien.
> 
> De todas formas, no posteo para decir todas estas obviedades, sino para decir una que puede parecer aún mayor, pero que no lo es. He sido testigo de primera mano de la creación y el auge (imparable, en verdad) de una pizzeria, pronto transformada en cadena, en bcn, y te puedo asegurar que, cuando se habla de pizzerias, no hay vuelta de hoja: te lo juegas todo en la calidad de la pizza.
> 
> ...



El mejor post. Sí señor. 

El problema es ese. Que tengo que trabajar como un hijo puta, y no estoy acostumbrado a eso. .

Lo bueno, que yo voy de paquete con un señor que triunfa en la restauración y tiene las espaldas anchas. Ya he comentado que voy como un favor que me hace por los años que nos conocemos y la cantidad de negocios que hemos hecho juntos. 

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

Locar dijo:


> O sea que vas a abrir una pizzeria en la Plaza Prim de Reus...
> 
> Pues el sitio es cojonudo. Te deseo muuucha suerte!



+

No es exactament pizzería, pero si le digo exacto de que va, conocerá al empresario con el que voy y tampoco es plan.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> +
> 
> No es exactament pizzería, pero si le digo exacto de que va, conocerá al empresario con el que voy y tampoco es plan.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Lo siento muchacho ,pero eres GILIPOLLAS y de los GRANDES

1º-Lo de la PIZZA esta mas visto que los teletubis,

2º-Invertir 200 o 300.000 EUROS en ARREGLAR un local AJENO,si el negocio
no funciona perderas LA PASTA,y no sera la de las PIZZAS precisamente

3º-Si un tio con pasta se junta con un "mierdecilla",nunca es para darle dinero
,sino para SER MAS RICO al sumarle el tuyo,cuando el negocio no funcione
se quedara con el LOCAL arreglado por la CARA gracias a ti,CAPULLO

4º-NO TE METAS EN LO QUE NO CONOCES,SI CON HERMANOS HAY PELEAS
,FIJATE CON EXTRAÑOS.

5º-Averigua algo de los antiguos socios de tu AMIGO,y habla con ellos ante 
de meterte.

NO SEAS BOBO RAMON,ESPERA UNO O DOS AÑOS ,y cuando empiece a desaparecer la crisis invierte en negocios ,AHORA NO

¿Tu te crees que la gente tiene dinero por que es buena?
Pues te van a despertar a base de OSTIAS y no de PIZZAS precisamente.

SALU2

PD
¿por que sera que me recuerdas al forero HALFREDICO?


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo siento muchacho ,pero eres GILIPOLLAS y de los GRANDES
> 
> 1º-Lo de la PIZZA esta mas visto que los teletubis,
> 
> ...



Si al menos hubieras acertado en lo del forero aún. Pero no has dado ni una, y encima insultando para reforzar lo que has querido decir. Una pena. 

Vas de informado y de prepotente. Yo no soy un mierdecilla, al menos comparado contigo no lo soy. No me conoces de nada hijo de la gran puta para que vayas soltando esta mierda por la boca. No sé si hablo claro. 

De mi socio no tengo que averiguar nada, lo conozco desde hace 20 años y llevo 12 haciendo negocios con él. 

A ver si al menos aprendemos a leer y la próxima vez te metes la lengua por el culo MAMONAZO.

Por cierto, soy fros. Blanco y en botella para el que me conozca. 

Le mando saludos cordiales y a ver si la próxima vez habla con más tranquilidad.


----------



## LeBron23 (26 Jul 2009)

Si de verdad lo ves claro, echale pelotas que te saldra... lo unico que pasa es que los tiempos que corren... pero bueno si puedes, hazlo y ya nos contaras si te esta yendo bien o lo que sea


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Si de verdad lo ves claro, echale pelotas que te saldra... lo unico que pasa es que los tiempos que corren... pero bueno si puedes, hazlo y ya nos contaras si te esta yendo bien o lo que sea



Descuide. Ya pillaré ratos para explicar como va la cosa. Desde el 92 que trabajo por mi cuenta, y jamás he perdido dinero. No pienso hacerlo ahora, aunque todo puede pasar en la viña del Señor. 

Saludos.


----------



## julioelapestoso (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Si al menos hubieras acertado en lo del forero aún. Pero no has dado ni una, y encima insultando para reforzar lo que has querido decir. Una pena.
> 
> Vas de informado y de prepotente. Yo no soy un mierdecilla, al menos comparado contigo no lo soy. No me conoces de nada hijo de la gran puta para que vayas soltando esta mierda por la boca. No sé si hablo claro.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Si al menos hubieras acertado en lo del forero aún. Pero no has dado ni una, y encima insultando para reforzar lo que has querido decir. Una pena. LO DE HALFREDICO ES PARA QUE BUSQUES SU HISTORIA Y LA LEAS........YA SE QUE NO ERES HALFREDICO Y SU 6%
> 
> Vas de informado y de prepotente ESTOY MUY INFORMADO, PERO QUE MUCHO,NO LO DUDES. Yo no soy un mierdecilla, al menos comparado contigo no lo soy.LO ERES ,A MI LADO ERES UN MIERDECILLA,SEGURO,VIENDO LOS TIPOS DE NEGOCIOS QUE MUEVES No me conoces de nada hijo de la gran puta para que vayas soltando esta mierda por la boca. No sé si hablo claro. PUES NO,NO HABLAS CLARO,YO EN CAMBIO SI,DESDE UNA ENORME EXPERIENCIA DE GENERACIONES
> Y TE HE RESPONDIDO POR QUE ME DIVIERTEN LOS CASOS COMO LOS DE HALFREDICO Y EL TUYO
> ...



Te acepto los saludos cordiales
Por favor,no olvides continuar con este hilo dentro de un año,SERA ALGO HISTORICO,como el caso HALFREDICO.
SALU2


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

Lo de enoooorme experiencias en generaciones no me sirve. LA mayoría de gente que conozco que sus padres han tenido carácter y han salido adelante, suelen ser (los hijos) débiles, chulos, inseguros. Unos mierdecillas vamos, como tú. 

Yo me he hecho a mi mismo. No he ganado mucho, pero podría vivir de rentas perfectamente si capitalizara lo que tengo, y en época de crisis sin problemas. 

Sería una pena que mandaran este tópic en la papelera, ya que no veo mucha cosa interesante. Si quiere hablar de su enorrrme experiencia en las empresas de papá o de algo que aporte algo positivo adelante. Si no, su fama le precede amigo y no tengo más que añadir. 


Saludos.


----------



## LeBron23 (26 Jul 2009)

Lo que no entiendo es, si tan bien te ha ido siempre, y puees vivir de rentas y tal, y todos los negocios te han dado dinero y no vas a empezar a perder ahora...para que abre un hilo pidiendo consejos?? Que querias que te dijeramos; una buena receta para la masa de las pizzas?? 

Yo no se, pero una persona que siempre la triunfa y gana pasta y puede vivir de rentas, no se mete en un foro a preguntar, pedir consejo o compartir ese tipo de informacion...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Lo de enoooorme experiencias en generaciones no me sirve. LA mayoría de gente que conozco que sus padres han tenido carácter y han salido adelante, suelen ser (los hijos) débiles, chulos, inseguros. Unos mierdecillas vamos, como tú. YA CLARO.....TIENES 1700 POST SOBRE MI EN EL FORO PARA ESTUDIARME,SI TE APETECE...podras comprobar lo de inseguro,debil,etc..........tu solo aportas unos pocos post sobre tu debil personalidad,
> 
> Yo me he hecho a mi mismo. No he ganado mucho, pero podría vivir de rentas perfectamente si capitalizara lo que tengo, y en época de crisis sin problemas.
> De que te has hecho a ti mismo??de pensiones y rentas??Yo no pienso vivir nunca de las rentas,ni me voy a jubilar nunca,eso no me interesa
> ...



No quiero ofenderte,al contrario,disfruto ayudando.
Es que soy muy rudo en mis modales,disculpa palomita


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es, si tan bien te ha ido siempre, y puees vivir de rentas y tal, y todos los negocios te han dado dinero y no vas a empezar a perder ahora...para que abre un hilo pidiendo consejos?? Que querias que te dijeramos; una buena receta para la masa de las pizzas??
> 
> Yo no se, pero una persona que siempre la triunfa y gana pasta y puede vivir de rentas, no se mete en un foro a preguntar, pedir consejo o compartir ese tipo de informacion...



Pues para intercambiar opiniones con foreros solventes sobre montar un negocio, cruzar experiencias. Yo no voy de prepotente. No lo sé todo y este tipo de negocios para mi es nuevo. Este subforo es de inversiones alternativas, y lo he escrito aquí porque podía dar vidilla al foro. 


Lo que yo no llego a entender como hay gente que dice que es triunfadora, te da consejos inútiles y se pone a insultar gratuitamente. No es mi intención entrar en esta espiral. Sé que de mi experiencia también puede la gente aprender. 

Entiendo que hay que tener cojones para mirar de frente a la vida, y es mucho más cómodo tener un trabajo, o mejor sacar plaza de funcionario. Meterse en un negocio, aún en España está mal visto. Por dos motivos.

1.- Si triunfas seguro que es porque eres un cabrón explotador. 

2.- Si fracasas es debido a que eres un mierda iluso que cree que se podía comer el mundo. 

Si no sigues el rebaño, ummmm no eres trigo limpio. Y eso es lo que se dilucida. Es una pena, pero es así.

Saludos.


----------



## LeBron23 (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Pues para intercambiar opiniones con foreros solventes sobre montar un negocio, cruzar experiencias. Yo no voy de prepotente. No lo sé todo y este tipo de negocios para mi es nuevo. Este subforo es de inversiones alternativas, y lo he escrito aquí porque podía dar vidilla al foro.
> 
> 
> Lo que yo no llego a entender como hay gente que dice que es triunfadora, te da consejos inútiles y se pone a insultar gratuitamente. No es mi intención entrar en esta espiral. Sé que de mi experiencia también puede la gente aprender.
> ...



Vale coleguito... pero esque has sido tu el que has dicho que nunca has perdido pasta y no la vas a perder ahora, que podrias vivir de rentas... y yo encima te comento laexperiencia de mi familia... que yo no me dedico a eso porque estoy en la univ, pero se de lo que va el tema porque lo vivo dia a dia... y dices que eso no te vale, que los hijos somos unos capullos, que tu te has hecho a ti mismo... no se nano...
Aun asi omo te he dicho ya nos ira contando que tal y ojala te salga bien como comprenderas, tu has pensado en lo bueno y aqui la gente te va a decir lo malo... Aprende a sacar de las criticas alguna idea...


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No quiero ofenderte,al contrario,disfruto ayudando.
> Es que soy muy rudo en mis modales,disculpa palomita



Tengo unos cuantos post más que tú, y no, no vivo de rentas, aún no sé de qué coño vives tú y a que te dedicas para dar...nada!!. No has aportado una mierda tío!! :. Eres puto humo. Un mierda esquizofrénico obsesionado con putin. Un tío con problemas mentales que cuando pilla un Tema, o a un usuario no levanta la boca de la puta pierna. Eres un plasta de cuidado, de esos que al cruzar la calle te tienes que ir al otro lado. 

En fin, que no pierdo más el tiempo contigo, porque podíamos seguir ad eternum.

Disculpa tú también mis modales.

Ale, hasta otra. :


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Vale coleguito... pero esque has sido tu el que has dicho que nunca has perdido pasta y no la vas a perder ahora, que podrias vivir de rentas... y yo encima te comento laexperiencia de mi familia... que yo no me dedico a eso porque estoy en la univ, pero se de lo que va el tema porque lo vivo dia a dia... y dices que eso no te vale, que los hijos somos unos capullos, que tu te has hecho a ti mismo... no se nano...
> Aun asi omo te he dicho ya nos ira contando que tal y ojala te salga bien como comprenderas, tu has pensado en lo bueno y aqui la gente te va a decir lo malo... Aprende a sacar de las criticas alguna idea...



Sí, generalizar no ha sido mi fuerte. 

Lo que sí he conocido es a hombres con carácter fuerte, de negocios, que han tenido a sus hijos a la sombra sin dejarles ser ellos mismos. Los han asfixiado en otras palabras. Siempre la sombra de papá encima, el trabajo de papá, lo que diga papá y no se han podido desarrollar como personas. De estos he conocido muchos. Cuando han tenido que tomar sus propias decisiones sin la sombra larga del patriarca, no han sabido hacerlo. 

Disculpe la generalización.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Pues para intercambiar opiniones con foreros solventes sobre montar un negocio, cruzar experiencias. Yo no voy de prepotente. No lo sé todo y este tipo de negocios para mi es nuevo. Este subforo es de inversiones alternativas, y lo he escrito aquí porque podía dar vidilla al foro.
> 
> 
> Lo que yo no llego a entender como hay gente que dice que es triunfadora, te da consejos inútiles y se pone a insultar gratuitamente. No es mi intención entrar en esta espiral. Sé que de mi experiencia también puede la gente aprender.
> ...



Mira te voy a dar GRATIS la receta para triunfar de empresario,eso es mas importante que la receta secreta de las pizzas PIZZA HUT

1º-Al ser empresario podras elegir entre trabajar 10 o 12 horas al dia y descansar algunos trabajando ocho.

2º-Podras descansar algunas semanas trabajando 5 dias ,el resto trabajaras 
normalmente de LUNES 9 A.M a SABADO 10 P.M,eso si durante todo el año.

3º-Enfermedades???vacaciones???? HISTORIAS y FABULAS ......MITOS

4ºGanar dinero????La empresa o se come lo que genera o se hunde,es una lagartija que evoluciona a dinosaurio lentamente.

Esta es la realidad de los empresarios ,claro que los que salen en la Television
son LOS QUE VENDEN el GLAMOUR,los de verdad,los que construyen este
pais trabajan en silencio como cabrones y estan en las sombras,por que 
negocios y vida publica o politica son incompatibles con la realidad.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

rito el cantaor dijo:


> tengo unos cuantos post más que tú, y no, no vivo de rentas, aún no sé de qué coño vives tú y a que te dedicas para dar...nada!!. No has aportado una mierda tío!! :.te he dado gratis el mejor consejo de tu vida,que no pagues 300.000 euros de tu bolsillo para arreglar el local,limpiate los ojos eres puto humo. Un mierda esquizofrénico obsesionado con putin.es que putin es mi nazi preferido,y empece a picarme en el foro por el,pero tengo masun tío con problemas mentales que cuando pilla un tema, o a un usuario no levanta la boca de la puta pierna. Eres un plasta de cuidado, de esos que al cruzar la calle te tienes que ir al otro lado.
> 
> En fin, que no pierdo más el tiempo contigo, porque podíamos seguir ad eternum.
> 
> ...



salud,hermano


----------



## meanboy (26 Jul 2009)

Mira, te aconsejo que vayas a las franquicias de exito de este sector para que te hagas un idea de como vá el tema económico.

Hace un par de años en una feria de franquicias me informé sobre el tema, la empresa era La Tagliapolla, tiene varios restaurantes franquiciados y sús productos, atención, decoración .... todo de excelente calidad, siempre que iba a uno de sús locales tenia que hacer cola, de ahi que me interesará saber que números me hacian.

Para no extenderme te diré que el precio total rondaba los 500.000 todo montado y el MINIMO que se tenia que facturar eran 70 comensales a una media de 24 Euros cada dia.

NO TE METAS EN LO QUE NO CONOZCAS.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jul 2009)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Rito el cantaor (26 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una "franquicia" con el logo de una SABANDIJA de MUEBLES ,
> en SEVILLA ,despues de hacer gastarse una fortuna(200.000 EUR) en montar el LOCAL a una pobre gente ,los muy listos como el negocio no funcionaba y no cumplian OBJETIVOS,.......NEGOCIABAN
> CON EL DUEÑO DEL LOCAL PARA LUEGO QUEDARSELO cuando se fueran los franquiciados...
> HIJOS DE PUTAS ,MUCHOS



Bueeeno, por fin un comentario de calidad Sr. Votin. No, no me gastaré 300.000 euros. De hecho fíjese no pondré un duro porque la firma buena para los 300.000 0 500.000 no la pongo yo. Quiero decir que sí, yo firmaré una responsabilidad de la mitad, pero la que tiene calidad es de ese señor que factura de ocho a diez millones de euros al año.

Hablando de mierdecillas y tal. Una anécdota off tópic. 

Esto hará hace unos diez años. Salía en el juzgado de Tortosa en Tarragona una finca de unos alemanes. Una señora casa con piscina. Estaba la finca en una urbanización plagada de Belgas, ingleses, alemanes...en la Ametlla de mar para los que conozcan la zona.

Pues bien, la finca estaba tasada en unos 80.000.000 de pesetas. PAra los que sean abogados, funcionaba entonces la Ley Hipotecaria. Art. 131. Es decir, había primera, segunda y tercera subasta en tres días distintos.

La finca, por la zona que no era muy buena, no valdría ni la mitad de ese precio. (antes del boom inmobiliario), así que ni en primera, ni en segunda se presentó nadie.

La tercera era sin sujección a tipo. Es decir, podías quedártelo por la deuda, que es a lo que iría la parte actora. El inconveniente?. Que sólo para participar necesitabas llevar al BBVA doce millones de pesetas.

Hice el ingreso en Reus en efectivo y me fui a Tortosa. La subasta era a las 11.

La deuda era de unos 21 millones de pesetas, así que había margen. Me presento y no había nadie. Bueno sí, el procurador. Un tipo viejo con unas gafas de pasta negra, muy famoso por la zona. El caso es que al rato, antes de ejecutarse la subasta se presenta un abogado repentinado con gomina, orondo él, con un traje gris que no le favorecía nada y dos alemanes que se ve que los llevaba la parte actora de compradores. 

Yo al procurador lo conocía de verlo por ahí, y él también. Cuando me ve con la postura de los doce millones (vale, puede que no sea muy ortodoxo, per así funciona), me pregunta...¿Cuanto quieres?, y como son parte actora y tiene derecho de mejora de postura si no llega al 70% entre otros privilegios, que yo como licitador no tengo, le digo..."si me dais un millón de pelas me voy".

El procurador lo ve correcto y más que razonable. Se lo dice al orondo abogado que estaba aparte y este le dice al procurador...Negociar?, perquè tinc jo que negociar amb aquet tio. 

Aparte de chulo engominado era valenciano. El abogado mientras decía esto me miraba de arriba abajo. Yo no llevaba traje, solo una camisa sencilla blanca y unos pantalones normalillos. El procurador se lo quedó mirando como si viniera de Marte. Este abogado iba a pagar cara su idiocia, o su estulticia, como preferais. 

Los alemanes no sabían nada de lo que ocurría, pero creían que por 21 millones sería suyo. 

Pues bien, empieza la subasta, el oficial hace el acta y empieza la licitación. Como no había límite en las posturas, yo ´subía pacientemente una peseta.

-Veintiun milones

-Veintiun milones una

-veintiún millones trescientas mil

-Veintiún millones trescientas mil una...

Cuando íbamos por 28 millones el abogado sudaba y los alemanes no entendían nada.

Me paré en 33 millones y medio. No se lo podían creer. Tenían encima que hacer un procedimiento de deshaucio del dueño, es decir, que de ganar, no ganaban nada y pensaban que era el negocio de su vida. 

Tiraron por la borda más de doce millones de pelas en cinco minutos. Todo por la prepotencia de un abogado. He visto muchos abogados que se creen Dioses cagarla en cosas tontas, como por ejemplo en los plazos, que ha hecho trizas al cliente. 

El procurador alucinaba. No ves que un tío que pone por la mañana doce kilos te puede morder so gilipollas?, que no va de farol?. 

Pues eso. Si vas a poner una panadería de pueblo, pues sí, puedes ser un mierdecilla, pero amigo, no me considero así, ni como persona, ni a nivel económico tampoco. Y los que están a un nivel muy superior a mi, no dicen a otros lo de mierdecila, ni tratan con desprecio a los demás. No es frecuente. Por eso no creo que tú estés a un nivel superior a mi ni en sueños. Si fuera así chapeau pa ti, pero entonces te faltaría grandeza y eso amigo mío o se tiene o no se tiene. No se gana. :

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## alfredo garcia (26 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una "franquicia" con el logo de una SABANDIJA de MUEBLES ,
> en SEVILLA ,despues de hacer gastarse una fortuna(200.000 EUR) en montar el LOCAL a una pobre gente ,los muy listos como el negocio no funcionaba y no cumplian OBJETIVOS,.......NEGOCIABAN
> CON EL DUEÑO DEL LOCAL PARA LUEGO QUEDARSELO cuando se fueran los franquiciados...
> HIJOS DE PUTAS ,MUCHOS



¨aquí estaba cierto logo de cierta empresa con un lagarto en su imagen corporativa (y no es lacoste)¨[/IMG]?. 


En cuanto a casos de franquiciadores cabrones conozco algunos casos como el de uno que tras estar en fuertes deudas con ellos los franquiciados le vendieron la franquicia a un tercero y la matriz callados como putas (no le dijo al comprador, un buen señor, que los que se largaban tenían fuertes deudas con la franquicia). En éste país no se puede nadie fiar de nadie. 

Al que inició el foro decirle que tenga suerte con su elección y que no se tome a mal los feos de algunos ya que hay mucho resentido (con razón con la clase empresarial que padecemos en la que reina la desonestidad) y hay que comprenderlo aunque no hay que tolerar las malas formas. De todas formas espero que tengas suerte con tus pizzas por lo que te daré mi receta que me ha hecho evitar las pizzerias de mierda rápida estilo telepizza desde hace 10 años:

Disolver 50 gm de levadura de panadería en un vasito con un culo de leche tibia y dejar media hora quieta (yo precaliento algo el grill y lo dejo ahí). Coger 500 gm de harina con algo de sal y mezclarlos con un vaso de agua tibia Y UN CHORRAZO de aceite de oliva, mezclar y añadir preparado de levadura amasando otra vez y dejando levedar media hora tras lo cual la haces o congelas. Si sale bien la masa en teoría tendrías el equivalente a 2 mega pizzas que subirán aún más en el horno. Cortas medio tomate, le sacas la pulpa y lo rallas en el rallador por su parte plana encima y lo demás ya es cosa tuya ya que no quiero convertir eso en el foro de facilísimo... Si te sale bien la receta espero al menos un thanks, pizzero.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jul 2009)

Lo primero,borra ese logo si no quieres tener problemas ALFREDO........................
LO SEGUNDO EN NINGUN CASO YO ME HE REFERIDO A NINGUNA EMPRESA EN CONCRETO
Lo tercero¿tu eres tonto?si quisiera ya habria dicho yo el nombre.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (27 Jul 2009)

Gracias amigo!!. Prometo probarla y decirle a ver que tal ha ido. :

LAs que hace este empresario ya se venden como rosquillas, con muchas más cosas. He pensado ir a Génova, en el puerto a la entrada del acuario, venden unas pizzas de una calidad 10 por 6.50 euros. Pizza de masa fina pero incomparable con lo que he probado por aquí, y encima en un sitio muy turístico y a la mitad de precio.

Pasa un poco como con el pan, la masa está viva, tienes que dejarla reposar, así que influye el tipo de agua que uses, el tipo de harina (hay cuarenta mil harinas), el tipo de horno, los grados de cocción y tiempo...en fin, es todo un arte.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Bueeeno, por fin un comentario de calidad Sr. Votin. No, no me gastaré 300.000 euros. De hecho fíjese no pondré un duro porque la firma buena para los 300.000 0 500.000 no la pongo yo. Quiero decir que sí, yo firmaré una responsabilidad de la mitad, pero la que tiene calidad es de ese señor que factura de ocho a diez millones de euros al año.
> 
> Hablando de mierdecillas y tal. Una anécdota off tópic.
> 
> ...



Demuestras ser un cipote,por no haber ganado nada en la subasta y por
no saber como explicar al abogado BISOÑO de que iba la historia.
Tu no eres para nada un hombre de negocios,si un simple chulo.

En los negocios o cuando se trate de dinero cada uno debe de saber
cuando le toca chuparsela al otro o no es ni empresario,ni comerciante ni nada,...................................................


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jul 2009)

Yo quiero dejar expresamente dicho que para nada me refiero en mi comentario
a la franquicia que los otros foreros han colocado el logo en este foro,y solo
ellos son responsables de lo que hay escrito en sus post,alla ellos
Mi IP esta limpia de cualquier comentario hacia personas,fisicas o juridicas
asi como a marcas comerciales a las que YO NUNCA ME HE REFERIDO en este
foro


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jul 2009)

Alfredo Garcia,QUE BORRES TUS POST CON LOGOS DE MARCAS 
estas cometiendo un posible delito de injurias con publicidad,¿no te coscas?


----------



## alfredo garcia (27 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> Gracias amigo!!. Prometo probarla y decirle a ver que tal ha ido. :
> 
> LAs que hace este empresario ya se venden como rosquillas, con muchas más cosas. He pensado ir a Génova, en el puerto a la entrada del acuario, venden unas pizzas de una calidad 10 por 6.50 euros. Pizza de masa fina pero incomparable con lo que he probado por aquí, y encima en un sitio muy turístico y a la mitad de precio.
> 
> ...




Es una buena idea lo de ir a Italia a aprender sobre como hacer pizzas cuando muchos pasarían del asunto por sobreestimarse demasiado (algo muy español es saberse experto en todo y no pedir ayuda) o dejarlo ciegamente en manos de otro. Por cierto que en un viaje de estudios pude comprobar que eso que llamamos pasta aquí allá es otra cosa distinta (eso de las pastas blandas es muy nuevo en España) y que a la pizza hasta se le pueden echar espaguetis :. Lo de la masa es verdad y viendo como sube la hijoputa a la media hora dice mucho sobre como una buena levadura influye (he llegado a hacer levadura yo mismo a falta de levadura de panadero ya que la comercial no me gusta). Lo de la pizza genovesa qué decir sobre cómo se han subido a la parra muchas telepizzerias si aquí una miserable telepizza te cuesta más de 13 euros (precio de comida de dos platos en muchos restaurantes).


VOTIN: en cuanto al logo yo simplemente preguntaba como indicaba el simbolo  ? y será trabajo de los administradores sacarlo si lo creen conveniente, digo yo. De todas formasa lo borraré para que no me des la brasa y no soy tonto aunque algunos pretendan hacerse los listos.


Pd:un procedimiento para sacar la pulpa del tomate es cortarlo a la mitad, sacarle con un dedo el líquido y las semillas y ponerlo contra un rallador de agujero grande (que saca el queso grueso) rallando hasta que solo te quede la piel del tomate en la mano. Es un procedimiento superrapido que te evita el rollo de pelar los tomates y todo lo demás (si encima lo rallas encima de la masa ahorras más tiempo). Como recomendacion final aconsejo las series de tv del gran cocinero Jamie Oliver (por ejemplo la de su viaje a Italia o cuando intenta montar un restaurante) un personaje muy a tener en cuenta bastante desconocido aquí.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (27 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Demuestras ser un cipote,por no haber ganado nada en la subasta y por
> no saber como explicar al abogado BISOÑO de que iba la historia.
> Tu no eres para nada un hombre de negocios,si un simple chulo.
> 
> ...



*PEASO ANORMAL* No puedes ir a un abogado que no conoces de nada dentro del juzgado y decirle que te dé pasta por no participar. :

Lee bien garrulo, el procurador que conocía me ofreció un trato, pero era aq expensas del abogado, que es el que en definitiva el que manda. 

Hay muchas formas de conocer a un emprendedor de raza, y me gustaría extenderme pero no puedo por falta de tiempo.

Lo más importante no obstante en una persona que le guste los negocios es que tenga psicología, que vea dos calles más para allá, pero hay otras muchas formas que indican que estás enfrente de una persona emprendedora. 

Votin no reunes *ni una* cualidad. Ni media vamos. Chirrías por todos lados, por eso entiendo que te hayas presentado insultando en este post.

Sobre el logotipo, lo dicho amigo. No tengo nada personal contra usted, pero las formas, tanto en los negocios como en la vida, son importantes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (27 Jul 2009)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Buenas noches señor rito el cantaor, es un placer ver que la gente tiene iniciativa y cojones para hacer estas cosas en estos tiempos, por lo de los multinick no se preocupe  , cuando dijo que desde el 92 no trabajaba ,me acordé del señor fros, persona a la que leo con muchísima atención, pues es de las personas que destilan sabiduria y conocimientos.
> 
> Yo no puedo darle ningún consejo, sólo leer y aprender, lo único por mi formación, si podria responder alguna pregunta técnica que tuviese de algun tipo, yo he hecho de todo en esta vida, menos montar en globo y ser sodomizado (de momento) , como no valia para estudiar o eso pensaban en mi casa , me pusieron algo "facilito" y estudié hosteleria en Madrid en una escuela que hay en la casa de campo, hace mucho tiempo de esto, en cuanto me cazó una zagala me reformé ,dejé las drogas blandas y retomé los estudios de mayor :.
> He trabajado de esto y yo de usted huiria de esto como de la pólvora, por muy bien que vaya, en la hosteleria es muy dificil delegar(para tener mas tiempo),porque te pueden mandar a tomar por culo el negocio en cuanto menos te lo esperas, cuando estas en un trabajo "atado" no piensas mas que en salir de el, por lo poco que le he leido me imagino que es un "alma libre" y no le veo para estar 14-16 horas diarias,mas lo que se lleve a casa.
> ...




Bueno, una cualidad que tiene es que usted ha vendido cosas, sabe vender, pero va con humildad porque quiere aprender. 

A mi usted me ha vendido cosas. Una máquina de marcianitos de los años 70, que por cierto, conservo en el despacho. Y sé que sabe vender y lo ha hecho reiteradamente y bien.

Tendré en cuenta el último comentario. Es posible que haga como con muchos negocios. Lavarle la cara, ponerlo en marcha y después venderlo, o quedarme una participación mínima y a otra cosa. 

Me alegro que haya participado en este post. De verdad. 

Merçi por los comentarios.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jul 2009)

Rito el cantaor dijo:


> *PEASO ANORMAL* No puedes ir a un abogado que no conoces de nada dentro del juzgado y decirle que te dé pasta por no participar. :
> 
> Lee bien garrulo, el procurador que conocía me ofreció un trato, pero era aq expensas del abogado, que es el que en definitiva el que manda.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver,¿tu que quieres niño,abrir una pizzeria para ganarte la vida o
es que estas aburrido?
no entiendo ,¿tu quieres trabajar de pizzero o montar una franquicia?
Si el otro pone la pasta y la firma,y tu no vas a currar,¿que pones,el culo?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Alfredo Garcia,QUE BORRES TUS POST CON LOGOS DE MARCAS
> estas cometiendo un posible delito de injurias con publicidad,¿no te coscas?




Este prudente aviso debe hacerse extensivo a Rito el Cantaor, que cita íntegro el mensaje que muestra el logo de la lagartija.

Debemos andar todos con tiento.


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (27 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo quiero dejar expresamente dicho que para nada me refiero en mi comentario
> a la franquicia que los otros foreros han colocado el logo en este foro,y solo
> ellos son responsables de lo que hay escrito en sus post,alla ellos
> Mi IP esta limpia de cualquier comentario hacia personas,fisicas o juridicas
> ...



¿Seguro?. Esto es un claro ejemplo de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. 



VOTIN dijo:


> Una "franquicia" con el logo de una SABANDIJA de MUEBLES ,
> en SEVILLA ,despues de hacer gastarse una fortuna(200.000 EUR) en montar el LOCAL a una pobre gente ,los muy listos como el negocio no funcionaba y no cumplian OBJETIVOS,.......NEGOCIABAN
> CON EL DUEÑO DEL LOCAL PARA LUEGO QUEDARSELO cuando se fueran los franquiciados...
> HIJOS DE PUTAS ,MUCHOS


----------



## Rito el cantaor (27 Jul 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver,¿tu que quieres niño,abrir una pizzeria para ganarte la vida o
> es que estas aburrido?
> no entiendo ,¿tu quieres trabajar de pizzero o montar una franquicia?
> Si el otro pone la pasta y la firma,y tu no vas a currar,¿que pones,el culo?



Votin, ereh como un grano en el culo tío. 

Montamos el negocio a medias, él pone la logística, yo pondré el trabajo in situ pero ayudado por él. LA idea fue mía y te digo que me deja entrar como un favor, tenemos otros negocios juntos y nos conocemos hace muchos años. No es franquicia, tendrá firma nueva. Mi amigo tiene cuatro empresas distintas haciendo lo mismo. 

Y he dicho pizzería pero no es exactamente una pizzería, cuando lo tenga montado, ya haré fotos y tal.

A mi me gustaría que este tópic sirviera para el que tenga ganas de hacer cosas y montar un negociete de lo que sea, que lo exponga y entre todos mirar las posibilidades, y dar opiniones que puedan ayudar.

Ahora con el paro y pocas posibilidades de encontrar nuevo curro, el autoempleo puede ser una posibilidad. Lo bueno es tener la idea, un poco de capital y adelante!!. Estuve a punto de largarme a Nueva York a vender...horchata!!, pero circunstancias de la vida me hicieron ir por otros derroteros.

Otro negocio que es bueno, si se sabe montarlo bien es el del plástico. Conozco al judío que vende treinta millones de bolsas a empresas como carrefour. Si te alías con un venezolano, y salvas algunos vericuetos legales, puedes conseguir plástico virgen a muy buen precio. Tengo un amigo, que con una máquina de soplar plástico y un marroquí hace bolsas en una nave y no le va mal. Sólo tiene a un empleado. 

Montar una empresa de importación exportación en Marruecos. De esto podemos hablar otro día. Yo he vendido unos siete mil puntales de obra a unos marroquís con un margen de un euro de ganancia. Se gana pasta pero marruecos es otro mundo. Donde se saca dinero de verdad es en la Aduana. Es triste pero es así. La maquinaria de segunda mano, sobre todo tractores es muy demandada.

Lo de la aduana es otro mundo. Si te despistas te pegan unas clavadas de muerte, en cambio llevándote bien, un camión con cuatro tractores y seis motores, por la gloria de alá se convierten en dos tractores y tres motores. 

Venga otra anécdota. Dos conocidos míos, empresarios catalanes con experiencia, traían cobre de Libia. El caso es que si te llevas la materia prima, así a saco sin manufacturar te pegan un palo grande (pasa como con el plástico virgen), así que le hacían una chuminá, no me acuerdo qué, y lo traían como manufacturado, es decir, como si hubieran creado empresa allí con un producto terminado. Al principio coló, pero después las autoridades les dijeron que nanay, que aquello era materia prima en origen. 

Como se cerró el grifo, fueron tocando teclas, y una fue uno de los hijos del mandamás, el Señor Gadafi. Hablaron con él, un mes, otro mes y otro...pero aquello no rulaba. El concepto tiempo para los árabes es otro que el nuestro. Al final les dijeromn que podían convencer al Señor Gadafi con prebendas carnales. Y eso hicieron, una vez que vinieron a Barna, él y su séquito les invitaron a una fiesta de lujo con putas de las más caras, champán francés y otras "viandas". El caso es que dijo que sí, que firmaba la autorización para la exportación del puto cobre y los amigos estos contentos. 

Por la mañana....el buen señor ya no se acordaba de nada!!.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (27 Jul 2009)

tracyjan dijo:


> ¿Seguro?. Esto es un claro ejemplo de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.



Es que uno es esclavo de lo que dice y dueño de lo que calla. :

En fin, no quiero hacer más sangre Sr. Votin. Por mi lo podemos dejar. Me gustaría que este tópic no se convirtiera en un juicio contra nadie (menos para mi persona comprenderá), y se puedan sacar conclusiones válidas para alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Jul 2009)

tracyjan dijo:


> ¿Seguro?. Esto es un claro ejemplo de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.



Pues ten cuidado pompero,no vaya a cortarte la mano de un mordisco a ti antes
algun perro por no retirarla a tiempo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Jul 2009)

he visto este blog, que por cierto no me he leido entero,pero parece que cuentan algunas cosas que no se suelen decir de las franquicias.
no copypasteo, porque leyendo a votin, se me han puesto algo de corbata
La Franquicia Real
parece interesante
un saludo


----------



## robergarc (30 Jul 2009)

El forero fros -o Rito el cantaor- vale por diez foros enteros. En multitud de ocasiones, sólo entro por leer lo que él pueda escribir. 

Calopez debería ponerle en nómina.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (30 Jul 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> El forero fros -o Rito el cantaor- vale por diez foros enteros. En multitud de ocasiones, sólo entro por leer lo que él pueda escribir.
> 
> Calopez debería ponerle en nómina.



Jolin, agradezco enormemente sus palabras. No sabe usted lo bien que hacen cuando uno tiene los ánimos un poco tocados. 

Le doy las gracias de corazón amigo. :


----------



## luismarple (30 Jul 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> El forero fros -o Rito el cantaor- vale por diez foros enteros. En multitud de ocasiones, sólo entro por leer lo que él pueda escribir.
> 
> Calopez debería ponerle en nómina.



Es que fros es una persona muy especial, si tuviese que escoger a un forero de entre todos le escogería al fros, por los siguientes motivos:

Porque es maestro entre los maestros del foro y de la vida. Y nunca miente. Y sigue riéndose. Y porque estando allí, muy arriba, en mi santoral, baja todos los dias del altar a cruzar unas frases conmigo. Por su amistad impagable y su lección exquisita. Porque escribe mejor que yo. 

¿Se nota que lo quiero?


----------



## Rito el cantaor (30 Jul 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que fros es una persona muy especial, si tuviese que escoger a un forero de entre todos le escogería al fros, por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> Porque es maestro entre los maestros del foro y de la vida. Y nunca miente. Y sigue riéndose. Y porque estando allí, muy arriba, en mi santoral, baja todos los dias del altar a cruzar unas frases conmigo. Por su amistad impagable y su lección exquisita. Porque escribe mejor que yo.
> 
> ¿Se nota que lo quiero?



Joer, qué bonito!!:o

Y que me digas todo esto sin estar borracho...Yo también le quiero amigo!!!.




Gracias por sus palabras!!. El pelotazo de la semana nos ha unido mucho. :


----------



## luismarple (30 Jul 2009)

Hay que empezar a quitarle el polvo al pelotazo, a ver si en septiembre lo reabrimos que tengo un pelotazo en mente del copón!! el que avisa no es traidor!! volvemos al negocio como en los viejos tiempos!! señora!! que me lo quitan de las manos, el pelotazo de la semana, hoyga!!


----------



## legion47 (30 Jul 2009)

Nunca he trabajado en hosteleria, eso por delante. No obstante, tengo muy buena relación con gente que si lo hace, y he hecho multitud de traspasos de todo tipo, conociendo las contabilidades del negocio a traspasar y muchas de sus miserias. Es posible que la falta de ingresos fuera el motivo principal del traspaso (es obvio), pero en ningun caso he visto ingresos de esas cantidades, por lo menos en los inicios de un negocio.

Lo que he ido viendo por ahi, es que el 50% por ciento de la marcha de un bar/restaurante está en sus trabajdores. Si uno no tiene un buen cocinero, unos buenos camareros y un responsable que eche horas como un cabron,... el negocio jamas funcionará. Problemas? No te preocupes, que los tendrás, vienen solos. Veraneo (como el 90% de los zaragozanos) en la costa daurada, por lo que si paso algún dia por reus,... ya haré una visita.


----------



## Morototeo (31 Jul 2009)

yo te quiero dar un consejo...

Hace años estuve cenando en un pizzeria en Andorra, en La Masana, fue impresionante.
Nada mas entrar por la puerta, ves al cocinero metiendo las pizzas al horno de leña, ese olor, esa imagen, es asombrosa.
Si puedes algun dia visitar esta pizzeria, hazlo hamijo...


----------



## alfredo garcia (1 Ago 2009)

morototeo dijo:


> yo te quiero dar un consejo...
> 
> Hace años estuve cenando en un pizzeria en Andorra, en La Masana, fue impresionante.
> Nada mas entrar por la puerta, ves al cocinero metiendo las pizzas al horno de leña, ese olor, esa imagen, es asombrosa.
> Si puedes algun dia visitar esta pizzeria, hazlo hamijo...




Esos detalles son los que hacen grande un foro cuando toca ayudar, tanto los mensajes como éste como lasa advertencias y no las parrafadas de ¨te vasa a arruinar cabrón, no tienes puta idea de nada¨ y tocadas de huevos varias que habría de reservar a los post de veteranos de fotos de anormales con una botella en el ano o de tias más feas que un perro muerto.


----------



## Rito el cantaor (1 Ago 2009)

Gracias moroteo. Tengo cerca Andorra y voy a menudo, así que me pasaré a echarle un vistazo. 

Lo cierto es que, no puedo dar más detalles por ahora porque no quiero que salgan nombres y eso, pero yo estoy igual de tranquilo que si montara un Macdonnald´s en Paseo de Gracia. No es exactamente una pizzería lo que montaré, aunque quiero hacer protagonistas a estas. Ya digo que daré más detalles y que en Tarragona, ya funciona muy bien y que voy con cartas marcadas. Aunque me puedo pegar la ostia evidentment.

Señor García, hace pocos días me escribió un privado un chico que es un emprendedor nato, con experiencia en negocios y que puede dar grandes ideas. ¿Porqué no lo da a conocer?, pues porque supongo que hay mucha gente que va a reventar estos hilos. No pasa lo mismo con los tópics de depósitos al 2% anual. Ahí la gente se siente más identificada...

Pero...Un tío que no tiene que fichar?, que no estudia para funcionario como yo?, pero que se cree ese tío?, que se va a comer el mundo?. Otro payaso que se va a rruinar. Me voy a reir de él un rato.

Porqué?, porque uno que creamos un igual y prospere o intente prosperar es dos cosas:

O un desgraciado que se va a pegar una ostia
O un hijo puta sin escrúpulos que seguro que explota a los trabajadores y no paga impuestos.

Me dijo una vez un empresario: olvídate, siempre serás un hijo puta, para todo el mundo, hasta que llegues a un nivel, que pases de Hijo puta a ser un Señor.

Un Señor hijo puta claro está, pero un Señor. 

Así que en un foro público decir voy a hacer esto o lo otro...es arriesgado, aunque no sea para especular, sino para trabajar y sacar un negocio adelante. Y más en este país de cainitas. 

Saludos y gracias a tothom por los comentarios, que por cierto, la mayoría han sido constructivos y muy buenos. :


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (1 Ago 2009)

Gracias por abrir este hilo Rito, está de puta madre.


----------



## Eduard (1 Ago 2009)

*Ha sido un placer leerte Rito*

La gente suele pensar que es fácil y por estadística sólo la mitad de las nuevas empresas alcanza a sobrevivir durante dieciocho meses y solo una de cada cinco nuevas empresas consigue llegar a los diez años. Estas cifras se repiten incansablemente.

Da gusto conocer las ideas y experiencias de personas inteligentes y emprendedoras que deciden arriesgarse. Yo siempre he admirado a quienes se montan un negocio aunque al final no salga bien. 

Gracias por este rato agradeble a todos los que habeis aportado vuestros comentarios.

Un saludo.


----------



## artemis (2 Ago 2009)

Espero que tengas suerte Rito, y como consumidor que eres ya conoces lo que busca el cliente, aunque en hostelería hay dos tipos de clientes standard, los que buscan comer bien y a buen precio y aprecian la calidad, y los que les gustan mas la cantidad que la calidad (vamos los que van a los brutus, obelix, buffet libres ect...) me acuerdo cuando aparecieron la franquicia de upss mira, se me ha ido hasta el nombre... la de las cervecerias que por una caña te ponian una chapatita pequeña con jamón o diferentes tapas, no las típicas aceitunas, eso duro hasta que cogieron nombre y ya no volvieron a poner esas tapas, ahora las tienes que pagar, por lo que no he vuelto...


----------



## Algernon (2 Ago 2009)

Suerte, fros, con el negocio.


----------



## fros (2 Ago 2009)

Eduard dijo:


> La gente suele pensar que es fácil y por estadística sólo la mitad de las nuevas empresas alcanza a sobrevivir durante dieciocho meses y solo una de cada cinco nuevas empresas consigue llegar a los diez años. Estas cifras se repiten incansablemente.
> 
> Da gusto conocer las ideas y experiencias de personas inteligentes y emprendedoras que deciden arriesgarse. Yo siempre he admirado a quienes se montan un negocio aunque al final no salga bien.
> 
> ...



Sí Señor, y lo ves. Ves al señor que le dan una indemnización de la química de 60.000 euros y monta una zapatería "porque los zapatos dan mucho dinero" y sabes que se la va a pegar pero no tienes el valor de decírselo porque...primero; no te va a escuchar, y segundo, cuando vea que tienes razón te cogerá inquina por ir de listo. Así que humildemente te callas. No le dices que a esos precios que puede vender y en esa calle en seis meses cerrará y que si no se da de baja pronto de la Seguridad Social y tiene el libro de contabilidad al día lo fusilarán sin remedio. Porque el miedo tiene esas cosas....si te va mal te paralizas como si te mirara a los ojos una serpiente y mucha gente no reacciona. Les viene los recibos, liquidación de impuestos...y piensan aguantar un poco más, y un poco más...hasta que la bola se hace demasiado grande y entonces amigo...:. Cuántos comerciantes conozco que no pueden tener nada a su nombre?. Muchísimos. Más de los que podais pensar. Incluso gente que después levantan cabeza. En la memoria tengo a un empresario que se arruinó plantando palmeras en el Port Aventura. Este buen hombre volvió a levantar cabeza...pero trabajaba a nombre de su hijo. (de estos lamentablemente hay cientos). Compré seis fincas de su pueblo que perteneció a su familia y el hombre las quería recuperar. Me las pagó a plazos como se hacía antiguamente y el último plazo íbamos al notario.

Pues bien, cada quince días el hombre venía con dos mil euros y así durante unos meses y lo liquidó todo. 

Debía a Hacienda unos 50 millones de los de antes y de seguridad social unos 100 kilos. Pero esto no es algo excepcional. Ahora sigue con la venta de palmeras que trae de Argentina y Brasil y también replanta olivos. Muchos de ellos centenarios para municipios como el de Salou. (tener olivos centenarios se ha puesto de moda en algunos sitios). 

Empecé hace mucho con el Tema de los locales y aprendí bien de gente que tenía varios explotádolos con su actividad comercial. El primero que hice era uno muy céntrico de Reus. 8 millones de traspaso en efectivo. Hará unos 12 años. Es un local que factura la ostia, y es más o menos lo que voy a poner yo porque funciona, y porque tengo las espaldas cubiertas.

He tenido la suerte de coger cultura del dinero. Sé invertirlo, moverlo y estirarlo como el chicle. Y eso es muy bonito porque si trabaja él, tu trabajo es esperar, coger el coche, escuchar música, hablar con los amigos...es decir, una vida cuasicontemplativa, aunque hay mucho estudio detrás y trabajo que al que le guste no le parece que trabaje, sino que es como un hobby, y tener un trabajo que te entretenga es todo un privilegio.

Pero siempre he pensado que me falta formación empresarial. Así que más que nada, aunque me quedara igual, sólo por aprender facetas nuevas me vale la pena la aventura. Lo hago para ganar pasta, pero también para aprender. 

Ya he visto nadar a muchos, y sé cómo se hace, pero no es lo mismo ver nadar que meterse al agua. Tengo que sentir el frío del líquido elemento y ponerme a mover los brazos. 

Saludos y gracias a tothom por los comentarios. 

Por cierto, lo dicho. Es una pena que el Señor que me escribió en privado no pueda o vea prudente comentar sus experiencias, porque vale la pena leerle. El que tenga pensado montar alguna cosa, explotar una finca agrícola o lo que sea...este es un foro que ve mucha gente y siempre aprendes cosas nuevas y al final ves las cosas con otra perspectiva.


----------



## Eduard (2 Ago 2009)

Pues haber si se animan estos nuevos emprendedores. Yo hace mucho tiempo que no paro de darle vueltas a la cabeza, he pensado en pizzerías, cervecerías, zapaterías, cafeterías, etc.. Después cuando lo estudias bien y analizas todos los gastos que son necesarios, solo para empezar a hablar, te desanimas y más cuando se lee por aquí que cualquiera que se aburre abre un bar. Cuando abres un negocio te lo juegas casi todo y si te ha salido mal alguno sabes lo que cuesta luego remontarte sicológicamente y económicamente más.

Hablando con otros emprendedores y empresarios amigos llegue a muchas de las mismas conclusiones que aquí se han descrito también. El tema del LOCAL es la madre del cordero y la calidad, o lo que te diferencia de la competencia, es el padre. Luego está el tema de estar encima del negocio, eso también es fundamental, pero claro si inviertes una pequeña fortuna en algo para luego servir las mesas, ya me dirás tú, para eso mejor ser empleado. 

En fin, que al final piensas que es menos arriesgado y da menos quebraderos de cabeza meter el dinero en bolsa, comprar acciones o meter el dinero en algún fondo referenciado pero para vivir de eso también hay que tener un par...


----------



## fros (2 Ago 2009)

Eduard dijo:


> Pues haber si se animan estos nuevos emprendedores. Yo hace mucho tiempo que no paro de darle vueltas a la cabeza, he pensado en pizzerías, cervecerías, zapaterías, cafeterías, etc.. Después cuando lo estudias bien y analizas todos los gastos que son necesarios, solo para empezar a hablar, te desanimas y más cuando se lee por aquí que cualquiera que se aburre abre un bar. Cuando abres un negocio te lo juegas casi todo y si te ha salido mal alguno sabes lo que cuesta luego remontarte sicológicamente y económicamente más.
> 
> Hablando con otros emprendedores y empresarios amigos llegue a muchas de las mismas conclusiones que aquí se han descrito también. El tema del LOCAL es la madre del cordero y la calidad, o lo que te diferencia de la competencia, es el padre. Luego está el tema de estar encima del negocio, eso también es fundamental, pero claro si inviertes una pequeña fortuna en algo para luego servir las mesas, ya me dirás tú, para eso mejor ser empleado.
> 
> En fin, que al final piensas que es menos arriesgado y da menos quebraderos de cabeza meter el dinero en bolsa, comprar acciones o meter el dinero en algún fondo referenciado pero para vivir de eso también hay que tener un par...



Lo importante en esta vida es que cuando llegues a los ochenta años puedas decir...coño!!, he vivido!!. : He hecho lo que me ha gustado y además he creado cosas. Y si puedes comerte unos pechos de 140 mejor aún, eso es lo que se lleva el abuelete de recuerdo.

Sólo tenemos una vida y que cada uno la vida como quiera. Poder hacer eso es un privilegio. Hay gente que es funcionaria y es feliz así. Su hobby son las maquetas de trenes (conozco a uno), y el tío está en el séptimo cielo con su talgo, su ave, sus agujas, sus muñequitos...se pasa horas y horas. A mucha gente le quitas de cobrar una nómina al final de mes y se siente perdida y lo comprendo. No todo el mundo sirve para jugar a la ruleta que es ponerse uno a mandar y gestionar su vida con un negocio. Hay que valer y hay que tener ganas.

Si se hacen las cosas por hacer es un fracaso en un 90%. Me preguntaba un Señor por la mejor carrera para su hija. Le respondí que hiciera lo que realmente le gustara. Si le apasiona algo, seguro que será buena en ello. Así que montar por montar en este mundo de lobos es como hacer una carrera de fondo sin ganas de correr, todo un fracaso. Si se inicia un proyecto vital hay que tener ilusión, ganas y poner todo de parte de uno. 

Saludos.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2009)

como tu bien dices la madre del cordero es el local, por eso lo mejor es una tienda virtual en internet por ejemplo.
yo estuve una temporada mirando de hacer comercio por ebay, es decir consegui unas cuantas direcciones de correo electronico de empresas en taiwan,china,corea,etc a las ke podias encargar material electronico en cantidades a bajo precio, por ejemplo tarjetas de memoria.
la idea era hacer una tienda virtual en ebay, lo ke pasa ke en ese momento no tenia money y no lo pude hacer y lo fui dejando.
actualmente estoy diseñando video juegos multiplayer de navegador para ganar dinero con acceso premiun via sms y por publicidad, la cuestion es ke por internete los gastos de local son minimos, solo pagar el servidor.


----------



## meanboy (2 Ago 2009)

Pués adelante con la masa italiana y mucha suerte.


.

Las buenas ideas y los negocios que funcionan nadie los publica en internete.


----------



## Eduard (2 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Si se hacen las cosas por hacer es un fracaso en un 90%. Me preguntaba un Señor por la mejor carrera para su hija. Le respondí que hiciera lo que realmente le gustara. Si le apasiona algo, seguro que será buena en ello. Así que montar por montar en este mundo de lobos es como hacer una carrera de fondo sin ganas de correr, todo un fracaso. Si se inicia un proyecto vital hay que tener ilusión, ganas y poner todo de parte de uno.
> 
> Saludos.



He entendido lo que quieres decir, tienes toda la razón y es un placer leerte.


----------



## Eduard (2 Ago 2009)

davitin dijo:


> como tu bien dices la madre del cordero es el local, por eso lo mejor es una tienda virtual en internet por ejemplo.
> yo estuve una temporada mirando de hacer comercio por ebay, es decir consegui unas cuantas direcciones de correo electronico de empresas en taiwan,china,corea,etc a las ke podias encargar material electronico en cantidades a bajo precio, por ejemplo tarjetas de memoria.
> la idea era hacer una tienda virtual en ebay, lo ke pasa ke en ese momento no tenia money y no lo pude hacer y lo fui dejando.
> actualmente estoy diseñando video juegos multiplayer de navegador para ganar dinero con acceso premiun via sms y por publicidad, la cuestion es ke por internete los gastos de local son minimos, solo pagar el servidor.



Yo también tengo hechos mis pinitos montando tiendas en eBay y me parece muy interesante lo de los juegos multiplayer, ¿se gana dinero con eso?, no entiendo muy bien como lo haces, el sistema de cobro, lo del sms. Si es para navegador supongo que programarás con Flash, ¿no?. 

¿Has pensado en en desarrollar aplicaciones para el iPhone? 
Si el juego o la aplicación es aceptado lo publican en la App Store y a vendersela a esos 10 millones de clientes potenciales.


----------



## Eduard (5 Ago 2009)

*Malos tiempos para ser emprendedor en España.*

-EXPANSION -

...Una de las estadísticas golpeadas con más insistencia por la crisis es la de creación de empresas. Las constituciones de sociedades que llegan a escriturarse han caído a plomo en el primer semestre del año, según los datos recopilados por el Consejo General del Notariado. En concreto, un total de 21.048 sociedades han dejado de crearse, en comparación con los datos registrados en 2008...

España deja de crear 20.000 empresas en sólo seis meses - Expansión.com



Un saludo.


----------



## quaver (5 Ago 2009)

Vaya por delante mi más sincero parabién, marcado el camino y parcialmente protegido, zambullirse en esta nueva empresa será una experiencia enriquecedora. Ánimo.

En una respuesta anterior clasificaban en dos grupos los clientes, aquellos que quieren calidad y los que buscan cantidad. Como en su caso desea primar la calidad, y buscará secretos en Italia y Andorra, le puedo sugerir algo que en Francia tiene éxito: trabaje con produits de l'agriculture biologique.

Por experiencia, le puedo contar el caso de una panadería tradicional, y con ello me refiero a que el proceso de fabricación es únicamente manual, el horno de piedra y calentado por fuego de leña. Ese pan de harina bio se puede comer varios días después sin problema ninguno. Son pocos los ingredientes necesarios para el pan, pero si su producto estrella será la pizza, ésta lista será mayor, y la calidad en cada uno de ellos un aspecto más (difícil e) importante a cuidar.



fros dijo:


> Es una pena que el Señor que me escribió en privado no pueda o vea prudente comentar sus experiencias, porque vale la pena leerle. El que tenga pensado montar alguna cosa, explotar una finca agrícola o lo que sea...este es un foro que ve mucha gente y siempre aprendes cosas nuevas y al final ves las cosas con otra perspectiva.



¿Alguién sabe algo sobre explotación agrícola?

Un saludo.


----------



## pluton (6 Ago 2009)

Hola a todos. No suele escribir mucho aunque si lea este foro (y otros).

Me siento totalmente indentificado con ciertos comentarios, en mayor o menor medida. Si alguien no tiene nada mejor que hacer, que lea mi historia, a lo mejor puedo ayudar a alguien que sea o se crea emprendedor, que no es lo mismo.

Yo tengo 26 años, voy para 27, tube un negocio, no importa decir de que.
Yo segui en mi trabajo y puse al frente a mi mujer, entre otras cosas, porque lo hice mediante un prestamo bancario y necesitaba cubrirme las espaldas con cash entrante si o si los primeros meses.

Cuando la cosa empezaba a funcionar, me quede sin dinero para hacer la inyeccion necesaria de capital y ampliarlo, tube que cerrar. Cabe decir que no era mas que una tienda de barrio, pero vendia a nivel nacional en plan mayorista y al extranjero.

Meti muuucho dinero en un local que no era mio. Poco o nada pude recuperar cuando me fui, pues trabajaba con moda, por decirlo asi, y la moda es pasajera, por lo que tube que desacerme rapidamente de todo y no me dio tiempo ni a...bueno, da igual, se me fueron los ahorros desde los 19 años, lo que pedi al banco y lo que me dieron unos familiares. Total, unos 40000 €,

Pero me levanto a las 5 de la mañana para estudiar por mi cuenta finanzas, fines de semana incluidos, sigo mirando lo que hay a mi alrededor y ahorrando desde CERO, para poder volver a levantarme y decirle a mi mujer, a mis hijos cuando los tenga Y A MI MISMO sobre todo: Miro hacia atras y hice lo que quise hacer, la vida te da unas cartas, hay que CONTENTARSE con las que te da...la familia en la que naces, el entorno, la suerte...Y SABER JUGARLAS.

Perdon por el tocho, no se si le interesara a alguien.

P.D; si le intereso a alguien saque 2 CONCLUSIONES sobre la raza humana.

UNA CLASE te dice...joder tio lo has intentado y bla bla bla palmaditas Y SE ALEGRAN LA OSTIA DE QUE SIGAS SIENDO DE SU MANADA DE OVEJAS

OTRA CLASE no te dice nada, esta es la unica clase que te llama cuando te ve haciendo aguas y te dice, fulano, confio en ti, toma esto y cuando necesites algo, DIMELO SIN PENSARLO, ya me lo iras devolviendo, estos son los mejores bancos, los mejores angels bussines, los mejores consejeros, las mejores personas, en fin.


----------



## te-lo-vendo (6 Ago 2009)

pluton dijo:


> P.D; si le intereso a alguien saque 2 CONCLUSIONES sobre la raza humana.
> UNA CLASE te dice...joder tio lo has intentado y bla bla bla palmaditas Y SE ALEGRAN LA OSTIA DE QUE SIGAS SIENDO DE SU MANADA DE OVEJAS
> OTRA CLASE no te dice nada, esta es la unica clase que te llama cuando te ve haciendo aguas y te dice, fulano, confio en ti, toma esto y cuando necesites algo, DIMELO SIN PENSARLO, ya me lo iras devolviendo, estos son los mejores bancos, los mejores angels bussines, los mejores consejeros, las mejores personas, en fin.



Enhorabuena por haberlo intentado, estoy de acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices,pero creo que te falta otros tipos de gente;
CLASE 3- Dicesé  de la gente que cuando se entera que te vas a liar la manta a la cabeza y montar un negocio, de entrada ya te dejan de hablar,por si acaso triunfas , para ellos no sufrir ese "dolor" de verte triunfar , se alejan de ti asi no lo ven.

CLASE 4A - Dicesé  (si no te fué bien) de los que te vuelven a hablar cuando ven que no has triunfado y te pegan una "regañina" por haber intentado dejar de ser "plebe", con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja y diciendote "no pasa nada, mas se perdió en la guerra",la sonrisa de esos sujetos no es finjida, estan como locos por tu fracaso.

CLASE 4B- Dicesé (si te funcionó el negocio) de la gente que se acerca a ti (estos antes eran CLASE3), para alegrarse de tu triunfo, recordarte que siempre fueron tus amigos y ta apoyaron(cuando nunca fué asi) y de paso comentarte que su chica se quedó sin trabajo hace un mes y estan agobiados con la hipoteca.....

Hace un dos años vendimos un piso que teniamos, no gran cosa y plusvalias de no mas de xx.xxx euros, pero eran para uso y disfrute nuestro el total del cash. Gracias a la suegra se enteró un cuñado que las pasaba (y pasa canutas por la hipoteca), pues ese mismo cuando nunca nos llamaba, no dejaba de dejar mensajes en el teléfono para ver si nos veiamos.En cuanto nos localizó me hizo un primer grado sobre la venta del piso, hasta que le dije que la plusvalia habia ido integra a amortizar mi piso(mentira cochina), con decirte que ya ni nos dijo de quedar,me imagino el sablazo que nos tenia preparado.
La gente por costumbre se alegra de tus desgracias y fracasos,yo por eso procuro que la gente nunca se entere de mis éxitos y si no tengo fracasos prefiero invertarme alguno para que no piensen que me pueda ir bien.


----------



## Algernon (8 Ago 2009)

Bien, bien... pero... ¿hay rebaja en los productos por ser de burbuja?

Cuando tenga montado el negocio y vaya viento en popa, diga cómo se llama. Por eso de la clase "4B" en la clasificación de pluton/te-lo-vendo.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

no creeis que en el tema de la hosteleria, tambien hay una burbuja curiosa?creeis que con esta crisis no pueda llegar al boom? llevo mucho tiempo pensando en abrir algún negocio relacionado con este sector, pero esque pienso que esto tiene que cambiar, no te pueden cobrar por una cocacola 10 veces su coste, por mucho coste que tenga el tener abierto el negocio. Hay que tratar de ser eficientes en costes y eso al parecer o eso nos quieren dar a pensar no es asi.


----------



## fros (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> no creeis que en el tema de la hosteleria, tambien hay una burbuja curiosa?creeis que con esta crisis no pueda llegar al boom? llevo mucho tiempo pensando en abrir algún negocio relacionado con este sector, pero esque pienso que esto tiene que cambiar, no te pueden cobrar por una cocacola 10 veces su coste, por mucho coste que tenga el tener abierto el negocio. Hay que tratar de ser eficientes en costes y eso al parecer o eso nos quieren dar a pensar no es asi.



Ayer me llama por teléfono una gestora, muy buena mujer que lleva ella sola medio pueblo. 

Oyeeee, que te interesa comprar una deuda?

Pufff, tiene que estar muy claro, pero bueno, te escucho.

Mira, Resulta de que le deben a este cliente 25.000 euros, y necesita el dinero ya. Con 12.000 se conforma. 

Vale, pero es una deuda en firme?.

No, está en el juzgado pero es una cosa segura, porque es la deuda de un traspaso que han ido pagando a plazos y no han cumplido con los últimos pagos. La vista es en Septiembre. 

Ostras!, entonces no tenemos nada, porque el juez puede resolver como le de la gana y tal....además puede suspenderse por no comparecencia, por un defecto de forma...el deudor tiene garantías?.

El deudor es el del Restaurante...

Aquí lo dejo en blanco pero me quedé sorprendido, porque el tipo del Restaurante lo conozco. Ha abierto un restaurante cerca de un Castillo y se gastó una millonada, y tiene otro de Gran fama y éxito, así que me extrañó que por 25.000 miserables euros haya hecho fallida. :

Vamos a ver Todo está en crisis. Pero a pesar de la crisis las cosas se mueven. He visto crecer negocios al margen de la crisis. Que la cosa va mucho más lenta es cuestión de adaptación. Antes se ganaba el dinero casi sin querer, y ahora cuesta un poco más, pero no por eso te vas a quedar en casa. 

Un día se podría abrir un tópic sobre compra de deuda los bancos. Aquí hay un filón para el que lo sepa aprovechar. 

Saludos.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Vamos a ver Todo está en crisis. Pero a pesar de la crisis las cosas se mueven. He visto crecer negocios al margen de la crisis. Que la cosa va mucho más lenta es cuestión de adaptación. Antes se ganaba el dinero casi sin querer, y ahora cuesta un poco más, pero no por eso te vas a quedar en casa.
> 
> Un día se podría abrir un tópic sobre compra de deuda los bancos. Aquí hay un filón para el que lo sepa aprovechar.
> 
> Saludos.



Ayer un amigo me planteo la idea de abrir un bar de copas, al parecer lo tenia muy pensado e incluso habia hablado con proveedores, y tenia el lugar, y yo le pregunte pero que tendra tu local de especial? porque ira la gente? y me dijo que queria hacer algo selecto, y yo pense esto seguramente podria funcionar con una buena hubicacion hace 2 años, pero actualmente si el sitio no es muy bueno, cosa que dudo, porque no dispone del capital suficiente, este negocio no va durar un invierno.
El problema es que sigue habiendo gente con idea de abrir negocios sin saber en lo que se meten, y asi es muy dificil que salga bien, y mas en epoca de crisis, pero para los que si tienen idea, la crisis es el mejor momento, hay que saber aprovecharla y para ello me preparo jejeje

PD:me interesa lo de las deudas, estare atento a nuevas noticias.


----------



## Africano (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> Ayer un amigo me planteo la idea de abrir un bar de copas, al parecer lo tenia muy pensado e incluso habia hablado con proveedores, y tenia el lugar, y yo le pregunte pero que tendra tu local de especial? porque ira la gente? y me dijo que queria hacer *algo selecto, y yo pense esto seguramente podria funcionar con una buena hubicacion hace 2 años, pero actualmente si el sitio no es muy bueno, cosa que dudo, porque no dispone del capital suficiente, este negocio no va durar un invierno.
> El problema es que sigue habiendo gente con idea de abrir negocios sin saber en lo que se meten, y asi es muy dificil que salga bien, y mas en epoca de crisis, pero para los que si tienen idea, la crisis es el mejor momento, hay que saber aprovecharla y para ello me preparo jejeje
> 
> PD:me interesa lo de las deudas, estare atento a nuevas noticias.



Tradúzcase por pegar sablazos porqueyolovalgo sin ofrecer nada más que cobrar más por lo mismo.

También existen mentalidades de chavales de 19 años que se arruinan en negocios de los que no tienen nada de experiencia real y le echan la culpa a todo el mundo menos a su falta de ver las cosas como son y no como a ellos le gustaría que fuesen.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> También existen mentalidades de chavales de 19 años que se arruinan en negocios de los que no tienen nada de experiencia real y le echan la culpa a todo el mundo menos a su falta de ver las cosas como son y no como a ellos le gustaría que fuesen.



que conste que soy joven, tengo 23 años y nula experiencia en ningun tipo de negocios, unicamente mis studios, y creo que esos xavales con ganas de ganar dinero son el fracaso no tanto necesario pero si beneficioso para que el empresario con experiencia y conocimiento, cimiente su negocio, yo de momento me rodeo de gente con experiencia, y escucho, se que va ser distinto a la hora de entrar a matar, porque la experiencia tiene que ser propia, pero algo se aprende para cuando haga falta.
Nadie me ha hablado de una burbuja en la hosteleria, pero yo creo que si la hay porque esos chavales de 23 (o 54 pero sin ideas) a los que antes le funcionaba ya no sera asi.


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> Ayer un amigo me planteo la idea de abrir un bar de copas, al parecer lo tenia muy pensado e incluso habia hablado con proveedores, y tenia el lugar, y yo le pregunte pero que tendra tu local de especial? porque ira la gente? y me dijo que queria hacer algo selecto, y yo pense esto seguramente podria funcionar con una buena hubicacion hace 2 años, pero actualmente si el sitio no es muy bueno, cosa que dudo, porque no dispone del capital suficiente, este negocio no va durar un invierno.
> El problema es que sigue habiendo gente con idea de abrir negocios sin saber en lo que se meten, y asi es muy dificil que salga bien, y mas en epoca de crisis, pero para los que si tienen idea, la crisis es el mejor momento, hay que saber aprovecharla y para ello me preparo jejeje
> 
> PD:me interesa lo de las deudas, estare atento a nuevas noticias.



El ojo clinico de tu amigo no tiene precio.

Le propone abrir un local selecto a un fulano que escribe ubicacion con h.

Os auguro grandes exitos.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> El ojo clinico de tu amigo no tiene precio.
> 
> Le propone abrir un local selecto a un *fulano* que escribe ubicacion con h.
> 
> Os auguro grandes exitos.



o mengano jajaja
solo tengo 23 años, y seguramente tenga un futuro mas prometedor que alguien que se aburre en corregir faltas de ortografia en un foro, en lugar de aprender de la gente joven que llega con ideas nuevas. 
No tengo duda que tu con mi edad no tenias las perspectivas de futuro que yo, e incluso no tendrias la oportunidad de estar en un foro donde leer opiniones sobre muchos temas y aprender, mientras tu futuro es abrir un negocio o salir adelante con tu empresa, en mi curriculum cuento con 3 idiomas, una licenciatura de administracion de empresas y durante el año que viene estare en milan aciendo un master sobre bussines international con diploma europeo.
un saludo y encantado de ser fulano, hay gente que lo es y no lo sabe.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

Y no te interesa FROS el tema ese de la lagartija,parece ser mejor negocio,
margenes del 400% no se dan todos los dias ,y con una facturacion de cerca de 30 millones de euros en 2007 me contaron.......................................


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> o mengano jajaja
> solo tengo 23 años, y seguramente tenga un futuro mas prometedor que alguien que se aburre en corregir faltas de ortografia en un foro, en lugar de aprender de la gente joven que llega con ideas nuevas.
> No tengo duda que tu con mi edad no tenias las perspectivas de futuro que yo, e incluso no tendrias la oportunidad de estar en un foro donde leer opiniones sobre muchos temas y aprender, mientras tu futuro es abrir un negocio o salir adelante con tu empresa, en mi curriculum cuento con 3 idiomas, una licenciatura de administracion de empresas y durante el año que viene estare en milan aciendo un master sobre bussines international con diploma europeo.
> un saludo y encantado de ser fulano, hay gente que lo es y no lo sabe.




Tienes un problema con las haches.

Afortunadamente para ti, la hache es muda, con lo que no te lo notan cuando hablas.

Me pregunto quien te habra dado esa licenciatura y quien te ha admitido en el master.

Dios de mi vida, este pais va cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Tienes un problema con las haches.
> 
> Afortunadamente para ti, la hache es muda, con lo que no te lo notan cuando hablas.
> 
> ...



Que malo es usted sr director,si supiera idiomas corregiria tambien en INGLES
a nuestro forero poliglota

Se escribe BUSINESS no BUSSINES


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Tienes un problema con las haches.
> 
> Afortunadamente para ti, la hache es muda, con lo que no te lo notan cuando hablas.
> 
> ...



Alguien que no tiene tiempo para dedicarlo a lo que tu  la cosa es que hay me tienes, con un futuro muy poco prometedor:
y volviendo al tema, creo que hay una generación que esta equivocada, y es la generación de los "busca dinero", no son para nada empresarios, ellos no sienten la empresa solo miran el beneficio de cada fin de mes, en mi facultad había gente que solo pensaba en salir para meterse en un banco y luego por las tardes si les sobraba tiempo dedicarlo a negocios, creo que este es el error y el origen de la crisis, los negocios los montan la gente sin formación, y los realmente formados están en bancos ya sea en ventanilla o como director, hasta que no empiecen a salir empresario el país no ira bien.

PD: edito para comentar que todo comentario sobre ortografía lo ignorare, cuando escribo lo hago rápido lo que busco es comunicar mis ideas, para así debatirlas.


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que malo es usted sr director,si supiera idiomas corregiria tambien en INGLES
> a nuestro forero poliglota
> 
> Se escribe BUSINESS no BUSSINES



Mi preocupacion son las haches, el bisnes, se lo dejo a vd que le veo mas versado en el idioma de Shakespeare.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Tienes un problema con las haches.
> 
> Afortunadamente para ti, la hache es muda, con lo que no te lo notan cuando hablas.
> 
> ...



¿¿A que HACHES se refiere usted SR DIRECTOR a ambas?
EVA HACHE




Eva María Hernández Villegas, conocida como Eva Hache (Segovia, 7 de agosto de 1972) es una actriz, cómica y presentadora de televisión española. Tras vivir varios años de su juventud en Cuéllar (Segovia), comenzó hace años en la televisión y en el teatro como monologuista. Más adelante tuvo la oportunidad de presentar diariamente un late show en la cadena Cuatro llamado Noche Hache, cosechando un grandísimo éxito de audiencia[cita requerida]. Con él ha ganado un notable prestigio como comunicadora en el ámbito televisivo, siendo la primera mujer que hace frente un programa semejante.
LA HA DEJADO PREÑA A ESTA HACHE???????

o es esta HACHE?????
RAE: la letra ‘hache’ ya no es necesaria | HacheMuda
RAE: la letra ‘hache’ ya no es necesaria

Ayer por la tarde la Real Academia Española publicó por fin su decisión de eliminar la letra hache del abecedario español.

En la reunión anual que se celebra en la institución la segunda semana de diciembre, se propuso por fin eliminar la letra hache del alfabeto de la lengua española, sometiéndose a la votación de todos los miembros. El resultado, según informa EFE, fue un sí unánime.

En estas situaciones, nunca se sabe si realmente esa unanimidad existió, porque los números de las votaciones no han sido (ni serán) publicados.

Estas son las palabras del portavoz después de hacer pública la votación:

La Academia sostiene siempre la doctrina del uso social de las palabras como evolución de la lengua española. La letra ‘hache’ ha sido mantenida hasta nuestros días por un puro ejercicio de costumbre cultural, pero el momento de cambiar y evolucionar también llega para el abecedario. Se trata de un símbolo inutilizado completamente en nuestro lenguaje, y por tanto su existencia no hace más que complicarlo. Ni siquiera tenía un sonido asignado.

El proceso de eliminación de la hache, informa la academia, va a durar todo un año. Durante el 2007, de cara a los documentos oficiales y administrativos, escribir las palabras con o sin la letra hache será en ambos casos correcto, pero a partir del 2008 la letra quedará erradicada completamente y cualquier palabra escrita con ella será incorrecta léxicamente, pues será un símbolo no reconocido por la lengua.

¿Y tú qué opinas?
¿Alguna sugerencia para cambiar el nombre del blog?


..............................hay señor director como cambian los tiempos desde
aquellas nuestras monarquias.......................


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿A que HACHES se refiere usted SR DIRECTOR a ambas?
> EVA HACHE
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno sabes algo de negocios??o es que te has equivocado y te crees estar en el foro de la real academia de la lengua española? hemos desviado demasiado un tema tan bonito, como es el de montar un negocio.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Mi preocupacion son las haches, el bisnes, se lo dejo a vd que le veo mas versado en el idioma de Shakespeare.



Tendra usted que aprender a escribir de nuevo
Mi preocupacion son las ACHES, el bisnes, se lo dejo a vd que le veo mas versado en el idioma de Shakespeare
jia jia jia


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Ago 2009)

A ver esos nervios...

Manump, siento comunicarte que el Puto Director tiene toda la razón, reconocelo queda muy feas las faltas de ortografía, y más cuando en la misma frase metes a tu master del universo

Para los dos, os agradecería que no llenaráis este hilo de chorradas varias, cuando uno comete un error con que lo reconozca y lo rectifique vale.

Para mí este es el hilo de Fros, del cual creo que todos tenemos mucho que aprender, que una cosa son los diplomas y otra bastante diferente la vida real, no quiero que lo espantéis que hace unos días que ya no posteaba aquí.:


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> A ver esos nervios...
> 
> Manump, siento comunicarte que el Puto Director tiene toda la razón, reconocelo queda muy feas las faltas de ortografía, y más cuando en la misma frase metes a tu master del universo
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo y lo reconozco.
de todas formas no veo correcto que un pensamiento no sea debatido por una falta de ortografia.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

QUE LO DE ESCRIBIR SIN HACHES ERA BROMA,DIRE NO SE 

HASUSTE,

jia jia jia


----------



## luismarple (12 Ago 2009)

Volviendo a lo de los negocios... Llevo una temporada viendo un caso que me ha sorprendido mucho.

Debajo de mi casa un chaval un poco iluminado (por no llamarle otra cosa) decidió montar un local para jugar al warhammer 4000 (o 5000, no estoy seguro), la verdad es que el local y el tipo se parecen bastante a "la mazmorra del androide", la tienda que regenta este tipo:







Bien, pues todo el barrio pensaba que el chaval se iba a dar la ostia de su vida, que si en un par de meses iba a tener que echar la persiana... Y la verdad es que no juega al warhammer ni cristo, bueno, si, la cuadrilla de ese chico y tres más.

Peeeeeeeero se da la circunstancia de que además de jugar al warhammer y vender dados, figuritas y pinturas para esas figuritas el friki este también vende chucherías, cocacolas y helados y está a medio camino entre un colegio de primaria y una plaza a la que suelen ir los crios, en la plaza sí que hay muchas tiendas de chucherías, pero si vienes desde el colegio la tienda de este tipo está antes y como los críos no tienen paciencia lo compran todo antes de llegar a la plaza... En la mazmorra del androide!!! 

Total, que el friki sin haberlo planeado está dando el pelotazo, y en las horas muertas cuando los niños están en clase tiene hasta tiempo para jugar al warhammer famoso ese.

Nunca sabes como te pueden ir las cosas, a veces suena la flauta sin darte cuenta.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

es usted dificil de entender.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Volviendo a lo de los negocios... Llevo una temporada viendo un caso que me ha sorprendido mucho.
> 
> Debajo de mi casa un chaval un poco iluminado (por no llamarle otra cosa) decidió montar un local para jugar al warhammer 4000 (o 5000, no estoy seguro), la verdad es que el local y el tipo se parecen bastante a "la mazmorra del androide", la tienda que regenta este tipo:
> 
> ...



yo no creo que esto sea cierto, el que abre un negocio lo estudia, y si lo tienes bien atado ese negocio ira bien, yo no creo en la suerte, en el fútbol si el balón da en el larguero no es porque hayas tenido mala suerte sino porque as tirado 2 cm por encima de lo que debías, tu dices que la gente preveía el cierre, pero a lo mejor el chaval sabia lo de los niños chicos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Ago 2009)

*fros Lo importante en esta vida es que cuando llegues a los ochenta años puedas decir...coño!!, he vivido!!. : He hecho lo que me ha gustado y además he creado cosas. Y si puedes comerte unos pechos de 140 mejor aún, eso es lo que se lleva el abuelete de recuerdo.

Sólo tenemos una vida y que cada uno la vida como quiera. Poder hacer eso es un privilegio. *
Para mí este párrafo es de lo mejor que he leído por aquí, tenemos mucho ejperto en yuri, en plata, en oro, etc..., pero estas cuatro líneas resumen una filosofía de vida, porque como bien decía un forero ( no recuerdo quién), a los fracasados su único castigo no es su propio fracaso además tienen que soportar el éxito de los demás.

Cuando leo opiniones en el foro bien fundamentadas me quedo con un buen sabor, pero cuando oigo a alguien explicar como ha tenido coj... de emprender un negocio sacarlo a flote, arruinarse y volver a empezar en otros negocios de lo más insospechados e incluso en países de lo más variopinto , entonces ya es que babeo... Porque me parece que esas personas son las que van a aguantar pase lo que pase :



pd. ¿me he dejado alguna h?


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Volviendo a lo de los negocios... Llevo una temporada viendo un caso que me ha sorprendido mucho.
> 
> Debajo de mi casa un chaval un poco iluminado (por no llamarle otra cosa) decidió montar un local para jugar al warhammer 4000 (o 5000, no estoy seguro), la verdad es que el local y el tipo se parecen bastante a "la mazmorra del androide", la tienda que regenta este tipo:
> 
> ...



Supongo que el FRIKI ya estara pensando en FRANQUICIAR los negocios y 
abrir 3 sucursales en FRANCIA ,5 en Italia......................
Puede que necesite al SR FROS como socio capitalista para una ampliacion de capital................
FRIKI CONETTION WORLD.........................,podria ser


----------



## luismarple (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> yo no creo que esto sea cierto, el que abre un negocio lo estudia, y si lo tienes bien atado ese negocio ira bien, yo no creo en la suerte, en el fútbol si el balón da en el larguero no es porque hayas tenido mala suerte sino porque as tirado 2 cm por encima de lo que debías, tu dices que la gente preveía el cierre, pero a lo mejor el chaval sabia lo de los niños chicos.



Para que te hagas una idea, el local vendrá a tener unos... 60 metros (aprox.) en la entrada está el tipo este en un mostrador, detrás suyo están las chucherías y la cámara de los helados el mostrador es de cristal y debajo hay todo tipo de dados y cartas de jugar a rol y el resto del local (unos 50 metros) está lleno de mesas con utensilios de pintar y todas las historias necesarias para jugar al warhammer ese famoso, del total del local solo invierte un 10% en exponer chucherías.

Piensa lo que te de la gana pero el esfuerzo central de ese tipo iba encaminado a jugar a rol.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea, el local vendrá a tener unos... 60 metros (aprox.) en la entrada está el tipo este en un mostrador, detrás suyo están las chucherías y la cámara de los helados el mostrador es de cristal y debajo hay todo tipo de dados y cartas de jugar a rol y el resto del local (unos 50 metros) está lleno de mesas con utensilios de pintar y todas las historias necesarias para jugar al warhammer ese famoso, del total del local solo invierte un 10% en exponer chucherías.
> 
> Piensa lo que te de la gana pero el esfuerzo central de ese tipo iba encaminado a jugar a rol.



Este era un hilo serio hasta que aparecio ud y el dire,please
no escriban mas


----------



## luismarple (12 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Este era un hilo serio hasta que apareció ud. y el dire,please
> no escriban más.




Eso por tocar los cojones. Chico serio.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea, el local vendrá a tener unos... 60 metros (aprox.) en la entrada está el tipo este en un mostrador, detrás suyo están las chucherías y la cámara de los helados el mostrador es de cristal y debajo hay todo tipo de dados y cartas de jugar a rol y el resto del local (unos 50 metros) está lleno de mesas con utensilios de pintar y todas las historias necesarias para jugar al warhammer ese famoso, del total del local solo invierte un 10% en exponer chucherías.
> 
> Piensa lo que te de la gana pero el esfuerzo central de ese tipo iba encaminado a jugar a rol.



claro, si yo me lo creo que el chaval no se esperaba cual seria su fuente de beneficios, y te podria decir que ha tenido suerte, pero el empresario no puede creer en esa suerte porque no puede soportar ese riesgo, el empresario tiene y debe utilizar las herramientas y conocimientos necesarios, para controlar todas las variables.si no eres capaz no abras el negocio, así es como yo lo veo.


----------



## Africano (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> claro, si yo me lo creo que el chaval no se esperaba cual seria su fuente de beneficios, y te podria decir que ha tenido suerte, pero el empresario no puede creer en esa suerte porque no puede soportar ese riesgo, el empresario tiene y debe utilizar las herramientas y conocimientos necesarios, para controlar todas las variables.si no eres capaz no abras el negocio, así es como yo lo veo.



Se llama flexibilizar el negocio, no suerte.
Yo trabajé en un chiringuito parecido en mis tiempos de estudiante y tenías que ser un experto jugando a todos los fps habidos y por haber, tener las últimas versiones según salían al mercado español o importarlas, conocer todos los cheats y saber los nombres de todas las chucherías y sus sinónimos.
A mi me gustaba el tema pero se hacían mas horas que un reloj y con un ruido de chillidos de niños bestial. Con razón al salón recreativo de los simpson lo llaman "noiseland - ruidolandia"


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Se llama flexibilizar el negocio, no suerte.



No hablo de la suerte de que el chaval fuese capaz de flexibilizar su negocio, sino la suerte de que se le presentase esa oportunidad para flexibilizarlo.


----------



## luismarple (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> Claro, si yo me lo creo que el chaval no se esperaba cual sería su fuente de beneficios, y te podría decir que ha tenido suerte, pero el empresario no puede creer en esa suerte porque no puede soportar ese riesgo, el empresario tiene y debe utilizar las herramientas y conocimientos necesarios, para controlar todas las variables.Si no eres capaz no abras el negocio, así(muy bien, veo que te funciona la tecla de las tildes) es como yo lo veo.



No entiendo nada de lo que escribes, por favor, tradúcelo al castellano.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Este era un hilo serio hasta que aparecio ud y el dire,please
> no escriban mas



Primero no entiendo quién eres tú para decirle a nadie que no entre más, cuando aportes algo hablamos y sobre todo si el que postea lo hace con la mejor intención.

Y por otro lado te regalo una premisa básica en los negocios y si no la sabes ver es tú problema.

En cualquier sector o negocio existen nichos de mercado, y el frikkie ese como tú lo llames, es muy posible que Luis tenga razón y no tuviera ni puñetera idea de que lo hacía, pero si no es subnormal perdido, ya se habrá dado cuenta de que por lo pronto con las chucherías está llamando a potenciales clientes que en un futuro no muy lejano estarán jugando al rollo ese que no tengo ni puñetera idea de lo que és

Y por otro lado si el chavalín aprende algo no te extrañes de que encuentre nuevos enclaves sobre todo si es una ciudad grande, para montarse un segundo localcito con las mismas características del anterior y no necesitará ningun inversionista-capitalista para hacerlo con un alquilercito barato le sobra.


----------



## manump (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> No entiendo nada de lo que escribes, por favor, tradúcelo al castellano.



Me agrada que te interese lo que escribo, y que te hayas molestado al menos una vez en entenderlo, ya si no lo entiendes es un problema con el cual no puedo ayudarte, solo soy un niño que se cree entendido de negocios.


----------



## fros (12 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> *fros Lo importante en esta vida es que cuando llegues a los ochenta años puedas decir...coño!!, he vivido!!. : He hecho lo que me ha gustado y además he creado cosas. Y si puedes comerte unos pechos de 140 mejor aún, eso es lo que se lleva el abuelete de recuerdo.
> 
> Sólo tenemos una vida y que cada uno la vida como quiera. Poder hacer eso es un privilegio. *
> Para mí este párrafo es de lo mejor que he leído por aquí, tenemos mucho ejperto en yuri, en plata, en oro, etc..., pero estas cuatro líneas resumen una filosofía de vida, porque como bien decía un forero ( no recuerdo quién), a los fracasados su único castigo no es su propio fracaso además tienen que soportar el éxito de los demás.
> ...



Gracias amigo. Dicen que el halago debilita, pero la verdad es que se agradecen palabras amables. No suele abundar esto en el foro. Ni siquiera en la vida real, a no ser que sea interesado o de protocolo. :


----------



## luismarple (12 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Gracias amigo. Dicen que el halago debilita, pero la verdad es que se agradecen palabras amables. No suele abundar esto en el foro. Ni siquiera en la vida real, a no ser que sea interesado o de protocolo. :



Y en este hilo en particular los puñales vuelan!! yo por mis partes solo quiero hacer un ruego al respetable: No disparen al pianista!!


----------



## fros (12 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Volviendo a lo de los negocios... Llevo una temporada viendo un caso que me ha sorprendido mucho.
> 
> Debajo de mi casa un chaval un poco iluminado (por no llamarle otra cosa) decidió montar un local para jugar al warhammer 4000 (o 5000, no estoy seguro), la verdad es que el local y el tipo se parecen bastante a "la mazmorra del androide", la tienda que regenta este tipo:
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo lo que pienso es que tío tuvo la suficiente "habilidad" de orientar su negocio a algo que le diera lo suficiente para seguir a flote.

De todas formas, tiene que vender muchas chuches para que la cosa tire. 30 niños a una media de un euro, son 30 euros. Los habrá que gasten más, pero también los que te compran un caramelo sabor melón de5 cms. 


Había un chaval que jugaba en el Reus, que de pronto se le acabó la carrera de futbolista porque se dejó la pierna en el campo. Montó un bar en un sitio que no estaba mal, y le iba yendo regular. Tenía para gastos y poco más.

De pronto montan un bar al lado, del mismo estilo. Con tele de plasma y orientado para tomar unas copas o una cerveza.

Pues bien, el chico hizo dos cambios. Uno. Cambió la cafetera por una buena de 6.000 euros, y la segunda, es que empezó a servir bocatas. (el de al lado no hacía bocatas).

Y con los bocatas, el pincho tortilla que ponía con la cerveza, y el café que estaba de puta madre, el tío triunfó como los toreros. Encima puso a la barra a su Santa que estaba pa mojar pan, y el de al lado en tres meses chapó el negocio.

Si sabes reaccionar a tiempo, y puedes modificar errores, entonces tienes bastantes posibilidades. Si ves que algo no chuta, no esperes a pegarte la ostia. Innova, sé creativo y ofrece alqo que la gente necesite, como aquel vendedor de cepillos que daba a probar pasteles/engrudo en los aeropuertos y cuando se lo había acabado sacaba el cepillo a módico precio.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Ago 2009)

Conozco a un tío que trabajaba para una ladrillera, transportándoles materia prima, con la que está callendo os podéis imaginar. Este tío había empezado por medio de un conocido a llevar a Gambia, cosas que para mí me parecían de lo más estrambótico, teniendo en cuenta los costes de transportar un contenedor hasta allí. Ruedas de camiones y cohes usadas, máquinas para hacer rozas en obras. Vamos que yo alucinaba y la verdad es que no me lo terminaba de creer. Pues ahora ha cogido los 5 camiones que tenían y se los ha llevado allí gracias a su contacto :

Y el tío anda feliz. 

A mí estas situaciones me son bastante lejanas, porque el negocio que yo tengo conlleva una gran inversión y al ser una pyme, como decía meanboy es como tener un hijo tonto, y no queda otra que hecharle imaginación y paciencia y recortar costes. Pero no por ello pierdo la ilusión de encontar algún nichito que a la competencia se le escape. Ya se sabe el que pega primero....


----------



## fros (12 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Conozco a un tío que trabajaba para una ladrillera, transportándoles materia prima, con la que está callendo os podéis imaginar. Este tío había empezado por medio de un conocido a llevar a Gambia, cosas que para mí me parecían de lo más estrambótico, teniendo en cuenta los costes de transportar un contenedor hasta allí. Ruedas de camiones y cohes usadas, máquinas para hacer rozas en obras. Vamos que yo alucinaba y la verdad es que no me lo terminaba de creer. Pues ahora ha cogido los 5 camiones que tenían y se los ha llevado allí gracias a su contacto :
> 
> Y el tío anda feliz.
> 
> A mí estas situaciones me son bastante lejanas, *porque el negocio que yo tengo conlleva una gran inversión y al ser una pyme, como decía meanboy es como tener un hijo tonto, y no queda otra que hecharle imaginación y paciencia y recortar costes.* Pero no por ello pierdo la ilusión de encontar algún nichito que a la competencia se le escape. Ya se sabe el que pega primero....



Bueno, iba a hacer el marujo y preguntarle en qué estaba metido, pero evidentemente lo habría dicho ya si lo hubiera visto conveniente. 

La ventaja que yo veo a la crisis.

Primero: no tienes que ir detrás de nadie para que venga a trabajar. Los pedidos duran menos tiempo y como todo está lleno de cadáveres hay menos competencia (es verdad que hay menos pastel), pero también se está más ancho.

No tienes que esperar al del aluminio tres meses para que te ponga una ventana. Puedes negociar el precio, la gente se da menos de baja, y coño!!, tiene más prestigio social que antes ser un empresario, porque sólo aguantan tres y el cabo.

El problema que he visto.... (experiencia real). Tú pides un presupuesato de puertas. El de las puertas te dice que sí, que te las pone pero tienes que pagar un 40% por adelantado, para asegurar el pedido y tal y tal...

Tú le das el 40% de las puertas y esperas que venga a ponértelas. 

El problema?.

Que el señor este está tannnn enganchao (como todos), que cuando le das ese 40% (o lo que sea), el tío lo utiliza para tapar agujeros/poder comer. Así que ni puertas ni Dios Bendito, y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, no existe ni la empresa ni la madre que lo parió. 

Como la vida misma.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Ago 2009)

La desventaja que yo veo a la crisis.

Primero: tienes que ir detrás de todo los clientes para que paguen.
Segundo: los clientes como saben que vas jodido de pedidos te estrangulan los precios que es un primor. ( que alguno me ha calculao hasta los costes 

Tiene más prestigio social que antes ser un empresario, porque sólo aguantan tres y el cabo. A esta fase todavía no he llegado aún estamos en fusilamientos.

El problema que he visto.... (experiencia real). A mí me tiemblan las piernas de pensar en un pedido que he pagado por adelantado y me tienen que entregar en septiembre.

Como la vida misma.[/QUOTE]

Y sí, lo del marujeo lo dejamos para otra ocasión que no es bueno mentar la soga en casa del...


----------



## fros (12 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> La desventaja que yo veo a la crisis.
> 
> Primero: tienes que ir detrás de todo los clientes para que paguen.
> Segundo: los clientes como saben que vas jodido de pedidos te estrangulan los precios que es un primor. ( que alguno me ha calculao hasta los costes
> ...





Es lo jodido, el que ha pagado por adelantado puede rezar a que le venga todo bien.

Sobre lo de los pedidos estoy de acuerdo. Ahora se aprieta a todo Dios por sistema. Y esto es como un dominó, el cliente no paga, tú no puedes pagar, y así toda la rueda.

Ahora el que manda es que tiene músculo financiero y puede conseguir metálico. Este es el rey del mambo que marca pautas, los demás todos a caer o a mendigar. Las ventajas en una crisis, obviamente es para unos pocos y con olfato fino para no caer en el agujero. 


Tengo un terreno en Berlín que quería alquilar durante diez años, pues bien, estoy en tratos en vender un 10% a una amiga de París. (pido 200/euros el m2), aunque realmente por la zona vale a 140 /m2. En Tarragona estaba a 1.200 euros y ha bajado a 540!, para hacerse una idea lo barato que está por allá. 

Hay un anteproyecto de Hotel de 4 estrellas y estudio de viabilidad que me costó unos 15.000 euros. (el proyecto pasará de los 150.000), pues bien, muy a mi pesar por una parte, si la cosa prospera venderé esa parte. (todavía me quedará un 40%), y supone vender unos 1650 metros que está muy bien, pero es como empezar a vender del Monopoly el PAseo de Gracia. El problema?, olvídate de la puta rueda que se hacía antes. Ahora todo ha cambiado y la gente de mi alrededor rumía qué tiene que hacer para no ser cadaver. Un notario ha puesto una panadería cafetería que por cierto, le va bastante bien. Pasa como en Alemania, los notarios no hacen el huevo. Ahora coges hora y tienes vacante para cuando quieras. Está cambiando todo muy deprisa. O haces como el de las chuches que explicaba el Luisma o si te quedas parado te coge la ola. 

Sobre comprar deuda, es un tema muy especializado, pero es donde veo yo el magro del asunto. Si la cosa no pasa como aquí que se dispara hasta al pianista, podíamos comentarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Es lo jodido, el que ha pagado por adelantado puede rezar a que le venga todo bien.
> 
> Sobre lo de los pedidos estoy de acuerdo. Ahora se aprieta a todo Dios por sistema. Y esto es como un dominó, el cliente no paga, tú no puedes pagar, y así toda la rueda.
> 
> ...



No es que este cambiando ,ES QUE HA CAMBIADO 
El mercado es el 50% del de hace dos años y es lo que habra en el futuro.
Sobreviviran los que no paguen alquileres o grandes hipotecas en las empresas,los que tengan ahorros en definitiva
No es tiempo para especular sino para ahorrar


----------



## pluton (12 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> o mengano jajaja
> solo tengo 23 años, y seguramente tenga un futuro mas prometedor que alguien que se aburre en corregir faltas de ortografia en un foro, en lugar de aprender de la gente joven que llega con ideas nuevas.
> No tengo duda que tu con mi edad no tenias las perspectivas de futuro que yo, e incluso no tendrias la oportunidad de estar en un foro donde leer opiniones sobre muchos temas y aprender, mientras tu futuro es abrir un negocio o salir adelante con tu empresa, en mi curriculum cuento con 3 idiomas, una licenciatura de administracion de empresas y durante el año que viene estare en milan aciendo un master sobre bussines international con diploma europeo.
> un saludo y encantado de ser fulano, hay gente que lo es y no lo sabe.




buuufff...te pegaras una buena hostia.

lo siento, pero tienes que cambiar el chip, y lo peor es que estas aprovechandote de tu gente, que te paga tu formacion para que se vaya todo por el water...

es lo que pienso, te lo digo por experiencia y con respeto.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (12 Ago 2009)

Otro enterao de la vida que se cree que por tener 23 años va a tener ideas más innovadoras que uno de 40 juas juas juas
*Normalmente es la gente joven la que tiene que aprender de la mayor, y no al revés.*


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Otro enterao de la vida que se cree que por tener 23 años va a tener ideas más innovadoras que uno de 40 juas juas juas
> *Normalmente es la gente joven la que tiene que aprender de la mayor, y no al revés.*



¿No pensaras que un tio con 40 o 50 es mayor?
Es la plenitud fisica e intelectual


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (12 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿No pensaras que un tio con 40 o 50 es mayor?
> Es la plenitud fisica e intelectual



Yo no, pero para el enterao éste será un vejestorio con un pie en la tumba.


----------



## manump (13 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Yo no, pero para el enterao éste será un *vejestorio* con un pie en la tumba.



jajaja yo no he dicho eso, es mas en uno de mis comentarios, hago hincapié en que actualmente debido al poco conocimiento que tengo solo me dedico a escuchar a mis mayores, que gracias a dios no me falta gente con mucho conocimiento a mi alrededor.
Parece que no es bien recibido un joven por aqui, yo pienso que los jovenes podemos ayudar a nuestros mayores, tenemos un punto de vista distinto de alguien con 50 años, no mejor ni peor DIFERENTE.
un saludo maestro empresario.


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> jajaja yo no he dicho eso, es mas en uno de mis comentarios, hago hincapié en que actualmente debido al poco conocimiento que tengo solo me dedico a escuchar a mis mayores, que gracias a dios no me falta gente con mucho conocimiento a mi alrededor.
> Parece que no es bien recibido un joven por aqui, yo pienso que los jovenes podemos ayudar a nuestros mayores, tenemos un punto de vista distinto de alguien con 50 años, no mejor ni peor DIFERENTE.
> un saludo maestro empresario.



En la Guardia Civil había dos clases de mando.(en general). 

Los primeros que solían ser oficiales de carrera, eran altaneros y despreciaban el consejo de sus subordinados. Eran jóvenes y no tan jóvenes. "El sargento es inferior y por lo tanto no escuchaban ni pedían consejo".

Los segundos solían venir de tropa. Se jubilaban de capitanes o de comandante. Tenían otra visión, pedían consejo aunque no la necesitaban, e incluso nos preguntaba a nosotros los pitufos (Los que hacíamos la mili). Luego hacía lo que le salía de la polla, pero te escuchaba. 

En los empresarios pasa igual .Los hay altaneros que no escuchan a nadie, y los hay que lo hacen y cuando acabas de responderle te prentan el "Y porqué". Estos, las ideas de los trabajadores muchas veces son aprovechadas y sabe que nadie mejor que ellos conocen el percal, aunque él sea el jefe. 

No importa de quien venga la idea, sino *la idea en sí misma*. Incluso un forero que no tenga mucho prestigio puede aportarte cosas en un momento dado. Jamás he ignorado a nadie por muy banal que me pareciera. 

Saludos.


----------



## manump (13 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> En la Guardia Civil había dos clases de mando.(en general).
> 
> Los primeros que solían ser oficiales de carrera, eran altaneros y despreciaban el consejo de sus subordinados. Eran jóvenes y no tan jóvenes. "El sargento es inferior y por lo tanto no escuchaban ni pedían consejo".
> 
> ...



Pienso totalmente igual que tu, porque esa idea es la que he mamado en la universidad, aunque en la realidad es dificil de encontrar. No hay nadie superior a nadie, y todos aportamos, aunque caminemos en direcciones distintas, yo agradezco a cada forero que me ha citado y me ha discutido mis ideas, porque en cada linea he aprendido algo, alguien puede pensar que estoy molesto, pero todo lo contrario estoy ansioso por una respuesta por un intento de ridiculo, de todo se aprende y mas de gente que se mueve en el mundo que me interesa.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> En la Guardia Civil había dos clases de mando.(en general).
> 
> Los primeros que solían ser oficiales de carrera, eran altaneros y despreciaban el consejo de sus subordinados. Eran jóvenes y no tan jóvenes. "El sargento es inferior y por lo tanto no escuchaban ni pedían consejo".
> 
> ...



¿Tu has hecho la mili en la GUARDIA CIVIL?raro,¿no?:


----------



## Usuario eliminado (13 Ago 2009)

*embargos vehículos de hacienda*

Ayer ví un programa de la tv alemana, donde se preparaban unos postes en un terreno y los particulares acudían allí a vender sus coches, el que lo había montado, hacía las veces de intermediario, junto con un mecánico les ofrecía un servicio de revisión del coche tanto de chapa como de mecánica. Bueno los que compraban regateaban allí mismo y el que compraba se iba de allí con los papeles del coche y pagando al contado.

He estado viendo los embargos de hacienda de vehículos y a lo mejor es algo que puede funcionar, ya que a la vez que le das el servicio a los particulares y cobras tu comisión por los servicios prestados ( les ahorras los trámites de la publicitación del vehiculo, les compruebas los posibles fallos del coche *sin extender ninguna garantía* con un mecánico in situ y les aseguras el que el vehículo no tenga cargas además de realizarles la transferencia), puedes exponer los que consigas en subastas por un buen precio.

Tengo un amigo en Navarra, que cuando existian las aduanas se dedicaba a esto y se sacaba un dinerillo, aunque a veces el coche tenía que ir a desguace o vendido por piezas, muchas veces encontraba buenos coches a los que les sacaba un buen margen.

Que pegas le veís a esto?, en España creo que ésta forma de comprar entre particulares no está implantada, y de hechos todos hemos vivido como los concesionarios te compran el coche por una kk y lo reveden +5000

Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Ayer ví un programa de la tv alemana, donde se preparaban unos postes en un terreno y los particulares acudían allí a vender sus coches, el que lo había montado, hacía las veces de intermediario, junto con un mecánico les ofrecía un servicio de revisión del coche tanto de chapa como de mecánica. Bueno los que compraban regateaban allí mismo y el que compraba se iba de allí con los papeles del coche y pagando al contado.
> 
> He estado viendo los embargos de hacienda de vehículos y a lo mejor es algo que puede funcionar, ya que a la vez que le das el servicio a los particulares y cobras tu comisión por los servicios prestados ( les ahorras los trámites de la publicitación del vehiculo, les compruebas los posibles fallos del coche *sin extender ninguna garantía* con un mecánico in situ y les aseguras el que el vehículo no tenga cargas además de realizarles la transferencia), puedes exponer los que consigas en subastas por un buen precio.
> 
> ...



yo tenia un compañero de trabajo que se compraba aqui los coches
Fahrzeugsuche: Gebrauchtwagen, Jahreswagen, Finanzierung, Service, gut und günstig bei DAT AUTOHUS , se solia comrar a6 mercedes calse c se iba a por ellos en avion,y se bajaba con ellos conduciendolos, en españa los usaba 1 o 2 años y luego los ponia a la venta por 2000-3000 euros mas de lo que a el le costó, asi -como el decia- el coche le salia gratis.
hace una semana estuvimos tomando una cocacola (no pongo fantas que habria risas), y me estaba diciendo que ahora mismo no salia rentable traerse coches de alemania, porque el mercado español estaba saturado de coches de gente pillada por las hipotecas y se vendian a muy buen precio,antes en un clase c del mismo año,habia diferencias de hasta 4000 euros en el precio,y ahora estan mas baratos o igual aqui que en alemania.
comparar vosotros mismos, cuando antes con un golf la gente se sacaba 2000 eurillos por cada coche que se bajaba ahora ya no;(habia que incluir gastos de matriculacion)
DAT AUTOHUS
y aqui
Coches en Madrid: golf - Segundamano.es


----------



## Usuario eliminado (13 Ago 2009)

*ahora mismo no salia rentable traerse coches de alemania, porque el mercado español estaba saturado de coches de gente pillada por las hipotecas y se vendian a muy buen precio. Segunda residencia*


Claro eso es lo que he intenado decir, desde que hacienda embarga un bien y lo saca a subasta pasa casi un año, por lo que creo que los embargos en nuestro país no han hecho más que empezar, y creo que en vehículos embargados va a ver un excedente en subastas que hará que se puedan adquirir a buen precio. A Alemania sólo hacía mención por el formato de compra-venta entre particulares. 

Saludos,

De los embargos de pisos no hablo porque me da un poco de grima ya que los casos suelen ser más sangrantes y yo no tengo el estómago para estos trotes.:


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo tenia un compañero de trabajo que se compraba aqui los coches
> Fahrzeugsuche: Gebrauchtwagen, Jahreswagen, Finanzierung, Service, gut und günstig bei DAT AUTOHUS , se solia comrar a6 mercedes calse c se iba a por ellos en avion,y se bajaba con ellos conduciendolos, en españa los usaba 1 o 2 años y luego los ponia a la venta por 2000-3000 euros mas de lo que a el le costó, asi -como el decia- el coche le salia gratis.
> hace una semana estuvimos tomando una cocacola (no pongo fantas que habria risas), y me estaba diciendo que ahora mismo no salia rentable traerse coches de alemania, porque el mercado español estaba saturado de coches de gente pillada por las hipotecas y se vendian a muy buen precio,antes en un clase c del mismo año,habia diferencias de hasta 4000 euros en el precio,y ahora estan mas baratos o igual aqui que en alemania.
> comparar vosotros mismos, cuando antes con un golf la gente se sacaba 2000 eurillos por cada coche que se bajaba ahora ya no;(habia que incluir gastos de matriculacion)
> ...



Conozco a un tío que se hizo de oro comprando coches alemanes nuevos, vendiéndolos a Francia y teniendo la empresa en España.

Por el tema de impuestos se ahorraba una pasta y tenía precios más competitivos. Se hizo de oro con márgenes pequeños. 

Me compró una rústica que nos costó 2.350.000 pesetas por 40.000.000, (a los cuatro años), sólo por la expectativa del terreno.

Este tipo lo que ganaba lo perdía el hijo por otro lado (de esos que creen que lo saben todo), pero era un fiera.


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> *ahora mismo no salia rentable traerse coches de alemania, porque el mercado español estaba saturado de coches de gente pillada por las hipotecas y se vendian a muy buen precio. Segunda residencia*
> 
> 
> Claro eso es lo que he intenado decir, desde que hacienda embarga un bien y lo saca a subasta pasa casi un año, por lo que creo que los embargos en nuestro país no han hecho más que empezar, y creo que en vehículos embargados va a ver un excedente en subastas que hará que se puedan adquirir a buen precio. A Alemania sólo hacía mención por el formato de compra-venta entre particulares.
> ...





Seguridad Social Lo gordo saldrá por ahí. Maquinaria de construcción, injectores de plástico y máquinas de todo tipo. Ya podeis alquilar un almacén grande para poner cosas.

Hoy voy a comer con un chaval que lleva maquinaria agrícola a Marruecos. Allí la crisis no ha pegado tan fuerte porque es otro rollo.

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (13 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Seguridad Social Lo gordo saldrá por ahí. Maquinaria de construcción, injectores de plástico y máquinas de todo tipo. Ya podeis alquilar un almacén grande para poner cosas.
> 
> Hoy voy a comer con un chaval que lleva maquinaria agrícola a Marruecos. Allí la crisis no ha pegado tan fuerte porque es otro rollo.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo estoy esperando a unos argelinos durante este mes de agosto para ver si podemos hacer algún negocio, ya que estoy intentando iniciarme en exportación y por las características de mi producto lo tengo bastante chungo, pero de todas formas lo voy a intentar. 
Aunque recelo de la mayoría de esta gente, también conozco gente que fabrican maquinaria en Barcelona y están viviendo gracias a Marruecos, Túnez y Argelia. 

Ya veremos...


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Tu has hecho la mili en la GUARDIA CIVIL?raro,¿no?:





Raro si tuviera a papá con una empresa familar y tal y tal...

Los que empezamos de cero nos buscábamos las habichelas donde podíamos!!. 

34.000 pesetas al mes! que no son moco de pavo. :

Lo que estás aprendiendo en el foro votin.


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a unos argelinos durante este mes de agosto para ver si podemos hacer algún negocio, ya que estoy intentando iniciarme en exportación y por las características de mi producto lo tengo bastante chungo, pero de todas formas lo voy a intentar.
> Aunque recelo de la mayoría de esta gente, también conozco gente que fabrican maquinaria en Barcelona y están viviendo gracias a Marruecos, Túnez y Argelia.
> 
> Ya veremos...




Yo si tuviera diez años menos, es decir treinta o un poco menos, pues sí, lo tendría muy claro. Pero ahora luchar con los magrebíes me da pereza. Es como luchar contra una corriente. Tienes que interpretar lo que dicen, siempre acaban con el "Si alá lo quiere", y donde dije digo,digo diego. Es decir, se hace extenuante una negociación. 

Prefiero para negociar a los peseteros, rácanos y cuadrados alemanes. Veinte es veinte, y cuarenta es cuarenta. Hay de todo también, pero los negocios son de otra forma.

Pero no digo que sea mal plan negociar en el magreb en estos tiempos. Puede ser una salida para muchos. Hay que ponerle muchas ganas, entrar con humildad, y ver la plaza desde la barrera y ver por donde va el rollo.


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

Otro consejo. PAra los que no tengan un duro y quieran el trapicheo. Lo mejor *el juzgado de lo Social*. ¿Porqué?, pues porque salen cosas de impagos de empresas a trabajadores. Yo compré una fotocopiadora por dos duros. Suelen salir quincalla, pero a veces vale la pena.

Mirar donde está el depositario. Fundamental para que cuando vayas allí no haya "desaparecido". Lo mismo la maquinaria agrícola, o camiones. Conocí a un pirata que le borraba el número de bastidor para que no se lo quitaran, y ponía ese mismo número a un camión que estaba para la chatarra!. 

O un barco en Barcelona. Se lo quitaron al dueño y "misteriosamente" acabó haciendo de compañía a los peces.

Otra cosa que sale en Hacienda y sobre todo en la Seguridad social son las licencias de Transporte. Están muy solicitadas y se pueden pagar bastante por una licencia internacional. O también licencias de Taxi. Parece mentira, pero salen a subasta. 

Joyas, rólex y demás mandangas, en el *Juzgado de lo penal*. Suelen ser de traficantes de droga. También coches lujosos. Allí curiosamente ves a policías licitar por el Lote. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (13 Ago 2009)

Joer Fros, sabes más que los ratones

Y yo aquí rascando en el plan de viabilidad


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Joer Fros, sabes más que los ratones
> 
> Y yo aquí rascando en el plan de viabilidad



Oye, si te sale algo en subasta o quieres que te ayude (de manera desinteresada por supuesto), cuenta conmigo. 


*Aduanas*. Un tema *oscuro* pero que uno puede hacerse de oro!. Este es otro tema que sería interesante.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Otro consejo. PAra los que no tengan un duro y quieran el trapicheo. Lo mejor *el juzgado de lo Social*. ¿Porqué?, pues porque salen cosas de impagos de empresas a trabajadores. Yo compré una fotocopiadora por dos duros. Suelen salir quincalla, pero a veces vale la pena.



me encantaria meterme en algo de subastas,pero claro soy consciente que en madrid debe de ser super jodido, pero si me gustaria saber algo como funciona, y como soy consciente que de momento solo compraria los chicharros que dejen los profesionales,supongo que será una manera muy buena de "foguearse" y si se pierde pasta(al principio estoy seguro al 100%) pues tampoco será mucha,además los trapis me encantan.
una pregunta,para enterarme de las subastas del juzgado de lo social, simplemente voy al juzgado ¿¿y eso esta a la vista??
gracias
EDITO; 
acabo de ver en la web de la agencia tributaria y hay que escarbar mucho para ver algo interesante


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me encantaria meterme en algo de subastas,pero claro soy consciente que en madrid debe de ser super jodido, pero si me gustaria saber algo como funciona, y como soy consciente que de momento solo compraria los chicharros que dejen los profesionales,supongo que será una manera muy buena de "foguearse" *y si se pierde pasta(al principio estoy seguro al 100%) pues tampoco será mucha,además los trapis me encantan.*
> una pregunta,para enterarme de las subastas del juzgado de lo social, simplemente voy al juzgado ¿¿y eso esta a la vista??
> gracias
> EDITO;
> acabo de ver en la web de la agencia tributaria y hay que escarbar mucho para ver algo interesante



Pues si le gusta el trapicheo, este es su oficio!!. Vaya al juzgado de lo Social y pregunte por las subastas, que suelen estar en el tablón de anuncios. Yo iría a una de la Seguridad Social y miraría por curiosear, sin presiones. Infórmese por las subastas de *Gestión directa*, verá coches, motos, máquinas de todo tipo, mitades indivisas por un tubo...Si le interesa comprar una moto, o lo que sea, vaya a verlo. Si no quiere ver subasteros, plica cerrada (sobre, no necesita asistencia).

Esto a grandes rasgos, porque para ir un poco preparado hay que informarse mucho y conocer el Tema. Da para un libro. 

Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Pues si le gusta el trapicheo, este es su oficio!!. Vaya al juzgado de lo Social y pregunte por las subastas, que suelen estar en el tablón de anuncios. Yo iría a una de la Seguridad Social y miraría por curiosear, sin presiones. Infórmese por las subastas de *Gestión directa*, verá coches, motos, máquinas de todo tipo, mitades indivisas por un tubo..
> Saludos.



muchisimas gracias señor fros,es un placer hablar con usted y le agradezco que pierda el tiempo en contestar a las dudas que tenemos que sin duda son de pricipiante total y le aburriran sobremanera.
mañana me voy a ir a dar una vuelta por agustin de foxa , en la seg social a ver lo que veo, acabo de ver en internet esto, por supuesto que no iba a pujar con esto, una moto si,pero bueno ,pongo esto por lo alto del valor





que significa tipo de enajenacion???
se lo que es la tasacion pero mi duda es esa cifra y si se tiene que tener en cuenta para algo aparte del valor que tiene el coche,para pujar o algo asi.
muchas gracias.
un saludo


----------



## fros (14 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muchisimas gracias señor fros,es un placer hablar con usted y le agradezco que pierda el tiempo en contestar a las dudas que tenemos que sin duda son de pricipiante total y le aburriran sobremanera.
> mañana me voy a ir a dar una vuelta por agustin de foxa , en la seg social a ver lo que veo, acabo de ver en internet esto, por supuesto que no iba a pujar con esto, una moto si,pero bueno ,pongo esto por lo alto del valor
> 
> 
> ...



Si se fijam el tipo de enajenación es el mismo que el de tasación. Sale por el precio tasado.

Ahora me parece que puedes quedártelo por un 30% más barato en la misma subasta. 

Procedimiento: Tienes que ir a ver el expediente, que suele ser en el mismo sitio de dónde es la URE ejecutiva, en este caso, la 16, aunque puede estar centralizado en un mismo sitio. Te ves el expediente, (y de paso los pides todos para esa fecha y te entretienes viendo cosas), y miras dónde está depositado el coche. Por lo que veo en Agustín Foxá es donde se hace la vista, que puede coincidir el mismo sitio donde esté el expediente como que no. 

Si el depositario es el mismo dueño, olvídate del coche, si lo tienen en una nave, que es lo más común lo vas a ver, si te gusta, sobre cerrado por el 70% y a ver si suena la flauta. Antes no, pero ahora tienes que poner un depósito de garantía, que pude variar (sobre 20% del precio de la tasación).

Mi consejo. No es buen negocio. Para mi no vale la pena. Ves a la subasta, si se lo queda alguien, salud para él, sino, el coche saldrá a gestión directa. te lo puedes quedar más barato y sin presiones.

De todas formas no he visto el coche, pero para comprarlo en subasta tienes que estar muy seguro de lo que compras, o muy barato.

Saludos.


----------



## manump (14 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Si se fijam el tipo de enajenación es el mismo que el de tasación. Sale por el precio tasado.
> 
> Ahora me parece que puedes quedártelo por un 30% más barato en la misma subasta.
> 
> ...



siento mi ignorancia ya conocida, pero donde sale a gestion directa? en el mismo lugar que a subasta?y si sale a gestion directa con que precio saldria o podrias ofertar?


----------



## fros (14 Ago 2009)

manump dijo:


> siento mi ignorancia ya conocida, pero donde sale a gestion directa? en el mismo lugar que a subasta?y si sale a gestion directa con que precio saldria o podrias ofertar?



A Gestión directa van las propiedades que han quedado desiertas y no ha habido postor. Entonces la URE, o Hacienda, concuerda unos días de plazo para que la gente en sobre cerrado puedan hacer ofertas.

¿Qué ofertas?. Pues mira, cuando se compraba tanto, el mínimo era el 70% de la tasación, pero depende de lo desesperados que estén pueden aceptar ofertas más bajas. Yo he comprado por un 33% de la tasación. 

Vas para allá (normalmente la URE que te indican, o puede ser otro sitio distinto también), sobre con fotocopia DNI, la cantidad en número y letra, y ahora no sé si piden también depósito en garantía. (si no te lo quedas te lo devuelven). 

LA fecha indicada de apertura de sobres, te vas para allá (si quieres, si no te llaman si te lo quedas), y si te lo quedas, bien, y si no, no pasa nada.

Lo del sobre de garantía antes no se hacía, pero había abusos. LA gente ponía una cantidad, se lo quedaba y después no depositaba el dinero, con lo cual, se quebraba la subasta, los funcionarios perdían el tiempo, y todo el gasto para nada. 

Nosotros, cuando no teníamos un duro, hacíamos lo siguiente, (ojo!!, tampoco había deflación como ahora. La cosa ha cambiado mucho) mirábamos maquinaria valorada y pagada en el mercado por unos 70/80 mil euros, con una carga de 50.000. Como el margen es pequeño nadie se lo quedaba. 

Más o menos era así para que lo entendais.

Precio de tasación: 60.000

cargas: 50.000

Precio de salida: 10.000

Precio de remate (70%): 7000.

Entre la ejecución, y la escritura de propiedad podían pasar seis meses. Poníamos los 7000 y mientras buscábamos comprador. Si lo vendíamos en el suelo de los 70.000 pues bueno, ya nos ganábamos la vida, sacábamos casi tres veces más de lo puesto.

Es decir, que mientras menos dinero, lo comprabas más liado, y si estaba muy liado, más tenías que desliar, pero también había más margen.

Salieron a subasta una maquinaria que nadie sabía donde estaba, es decir, nadie la había visto, ni nadie sabía si existían o no, y como el que va allí tiene alma de jugador y arriesga, pues nos quedamos tres máquinas por 700.000 pesetas.

Al final encontramos una en Lérida sobornando a un trabajador, y otras dos en Málaga. Las de Málaga se la vendimos al dueño(al mismo que se las quitaron), por un millón, y la de Lérida por dos millones. (hablo de pesetas.

Es decir, con muy poco capital, para doblarlo y hacer dinero tenías que currártelo si querías salir de la rueda. 
Blanco y en botella tiene un precio, y la cosa liada tiene otro. Con tres mil euros nos quedamos una nave de 600.000!!. Con varias quiebras, tres hipotecas, los dueños buscados por malversación de fondos...nadie quería comprarla y allí con dos cojones y sin un puto duro nos hicimos dueño de aquel envolado. Los que no teníamos capital, pues a echarle imaginación, estudiar mucho, e intentar rodearte de los mejores asesores. 

Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Si se fijam el tipo de enajenación es el mismo que el de tasación. Sale por el precio tasado.
> 
> Ahora me parece que puedes quedártelo por un 30% más barato en la misma subasta.
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias señor fros, yo un passat que no te dejan ni arrancarlo ni probarlo y por 17.000 leuros tampoco lo veo negocio, y por el 30% menos creo que tampoco.
muy agradecido


----------



## apolo69 (19 Ago 2009)

Buenos dias:

No suelo escribir mucho aunque leo el foro a diario,pero he sido incapaz de no responder a este post.

SR.FROST DESDE QUE USTED ABRE LA BOCA HASTA QUE LA CIERRA,AQUI UN SERVIDOR NO HA DEJADO DE APRENDER.

Ojala,yo tuviera cerca de mi a mas pesonas como usted de las que poder aprender diariamente.

Me presento,soy una persona de 30 años,que hace unos 3 años se pego el ostiazo de su vida en un negocio que salio mal.Salio mal por mi falta de conocimento y experiencia...solo con ganas no sale adelante un negocio.Hay que tener conocimentos y a ser posible experiencia,y si no se tiene intentar rodearse de gente que si la tenga.En este negocio os puedo asegurar que perdi muuuucho dinero(de echo aun estoy pagandolo)

A dia de hoy creo que he conseguido levantar cabeza con mucho esfuerzo,ya que tengo una posicion mucho mas desahogada economicamente hablando (auque sigo debiendo dinero al banco ya es una cifra mucho menor)

En estos momentos,ademas de trabajar,me encuentro estudiando la manera de incrementar mis ingesos pasivos,puesto que mi principal objetivo a dia de hoy es conseguir la INDEPENDIENCIA FINANCIERA a los 45 años.ES DECIR NO DEPENDER DE UNA NOMINA PARA PODER VIVIR,Y POR LO TANTO SER "RICO"TANTO EN TIEMPO COMO EN DINERO.

TODO ESTO LO CUENTO PARA QUE SEPA QUE USTED ME HA INSPIRADO A SEGUIR ESTUDIANDO PARA LOGRAR MI OBJETIVO Y SALIR DEL REBAÑO,

Me encanto esa frase suya en la que comento que cuando uno no necesita trabajar por obligacion,uno se puede dedicar a una vida semi-contemplativa en la que poder disfrutar de tu mujer,tus hijos,tus amigos,tus hobbies,inclusive a tu otro hobbie (el trabajo que te apasiona).

Ese es mi objetivo trabajar SOLO en lo que te llene,de ese modo no se considera trabajo.Debo decir que a dia de hoy no lo he logrado,pero seguire luchando por ello.

GRACIAS,SR.FROST POR MOTIVARME A SEGUIR APRENDIENDO,Y SOBRE TODO A SEGUIR SIENDO HUMILDE.


----------



## ruben.600rr (19 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Nosotros, cuando no teníamos un duro, hacíamos lo siguiente, (ojo!!, tampoco había deflación como ahora. La cosa ha cambiado mucho) mirábamos maquinaria valorada y pagada en el mercado por unos 70/80 mil euros, con una carga de 50.000. Como el margen es pequeño nadie se lo quedaba.
> 
> Más o menos era así para que lo entendais.
> 
> ...



Vayan por delante mis agradecimientos. Foreros como usted hacen grande el foro.

La cuestión es la siguiente:

- Un bien tasado en 60k con cargas de 50k sale a subasta por 10k. Entiendo que hablamos del bien más las cargas, luego el nuevo propietario que haga lo que estime conveniente. ¿Es así?

- Si se adjudica por el precio de remate, la administración aun gana 7k. ¿Es así? De serlo, ¿No podría adjudicarla sólo por la carga en caso de desesperación, para quitárselo de encima?

- ¿Cómo funcionan los impuestos en este caso? ¿Y en el caso de que se lo tenga que adjudicar para luego volver a cambiar de dueño?

Muchas gracias de antemano,
RR


----------



## luismarple (19 Ago 2009)

apolo69 dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> No suelo escribir mucho aunque leo el foro a diario,pero he sido incapaz de no responder a este post.
> 
> ...





Oye, en plan favor, cuando encuentres la manera esa de vivir sin depender de una nónima me mandas un privado y me explicas como se hace?? es que a mí también me haría mucha ilusión.


----------



## ruben.600rr (19 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Oye, en plan favor, cuando encuentres la manera esa de vivir sin depender de una nónima me mandas un privado y me explicas como se hace?? es que a mí también me haría mucha ilusión.



Sin privado.

Compra el 10% de Unilever, el 15% de Coca cola, el 3% de Nestle, El 7% de BSCH, el 60% de Roche, el 11% de Johnson & Johnson y el 13% de HSBC.

El resto es fácil.

De nada.


----------



## tinotino (19 Ago 2009)

joder, que bien ha evolucionado este hilo que un troll abrió..., ¿no?


----------



## Usuario eliminado (19 Ago 2009)

Ahora entiendo el tag "la casa de las dagas voladoras"


----------



## fros (19 Ago 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Vayan por delante mis agradecimientos. Foreros como usted hacen grande el foro.
> 
> La cuestión es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Agradecido estoy por los últimos comentarios, sniff!. :o. De verdad merçi beaucoup. 

Esto de las subastas es una ciencia. Podíamos complicarlo y hablar de cargas durante cinco páginas con ejemplos de todas clases, incluso para abogados que no estén en la materia podía ser muy didáctico, porque se ven cosas de todos los colores, como por ejemplo un banco que deja de ingresar millones por la desidia de su abogado. Parece mentira de la forma que son los bancos, pero es que si el abogado por esa gestión no cobra, no actúa de motu propio y el dinero se pierde. Ocurre cuando el abogado de la entidad está en Barcelona por ejemplo y el expediente en un pueblo de provincias. 

El caso que usted explica es así señor Ruben. Si la tasación es 60, y la carga es de 50 (carga anterior, muy importante), entonces se deduce del precio, y la carga sigue subsistente. 

Si la carga es posterior, no se deduce del precio de salida, pero al comprar el bien, la carga queda cancelada. De hecho, todas las posteriores se cancelan. 

Si cogemos una nota simple y vemos esto...

*Banco Santander....60.000 Hipoteca

Seguridad Social...30.000 embargo

Hacienda............40.000 euros embargo

Caixa Sabadell......3.500 euros embargo*

La tasación es de *90.000 euros *(un ejemplo) y sale por la Seguridad Social. 

La seguridad social pide una certificación de deuda al Banco Santander. Si se han pagado 10.000 euros de la Hipoteca, entonces deben 50.000 todavía al banco. 

Si la tasación es de 90.000 euros, entonces se deduce el capital pendiente del banco al precio de tasación. Es decir...90.000-50.000 euros = 40.000 euros precio de salida. 

La seguridad Social está* obligada * a informar a los acreedores posteriores, por si hay sobrante, o por si quieren participar en la subasta, es decir, informará a Hacienda y a la Caixa de SAbadell. 

El inmueble entonces te lo puedes quedar por el 70% de 40.000, que son 28.000 más los 50.000 de la deuda al Santander. 

Las cargas posteriores se van a norris. Se cancelan y el inmueble queda limpio. 

Este es un ejemplo sencillito. Se puede complicar mucho más si queremos, pero os perderíais y no valdría la pena. 

Sobre la pregunta de enajenar el bien por nada, la Seguridad Social jamás lo hará. La propiedad no es suya, sino de un tercero deudor. Para qué lo va a malvender?. Puede en Gestión directa darlo por mucha menos cantidad, eso sí.

Se paga el Impuesto de Transmisión patrimonial (En Cataluña un 7%), y si es por hacienda o Seguridad Social, está el Notario por medio que suele ser de reparto. (el que toque).

La compra de deuda no es mal negocio, pero necesita un apartado. Hay un señor con 15 carrozas antiguas, que estuvo a punto de venderlas por 90.000 euros a un Andorrano y al final por orgullo tonto no se firmó el acuerdo. Las hay de 12.000 euros y más caras. Estoy por hacer una oferta al banco (ahora se puede decir que son suyas).

El problema es que ahora no se mueve una hoja. Antes, como todo subía nunca te equivocabas. Ahora hay que hilar muy fino si se quiere hacer negocio. Cualquier negocio. 

Saludos.


----------



## fros (19 Ago 2009)

tinotino dijo:


> joder, que bien ha evolucionado este hilo que un troll abrió..., ¿no?



El rito es un troll pero no era malo.

Al menos tiene voluntad el chaval. :


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ago 2009)

apolo69 dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> No suelo escribir mucho aunque leo el foro a diario,pero he sido incapaz de no responder a este post.
> 
> ...



¿Tu no tendras nada que ver con citisoluciones?

De todas formas prueba con el juego,drogas,etc asi podras ser libre a los 45 
de trabajar y dedicarte a holgazanear que es lo que parece que te gusta.

No conseguiras nunca ese objetivo,porque los que lo consiguen es porque
NO LO HAN BUSCADO NUNCA y tu quieres imitar a FROS,pero LA INTELIGENCIA
o la INTUICION en los negocios NO SE COPIA ,es unica.

Fros no es EMPRESARIO,es un OPORTUNISTA que ha hecho dinero en la busqueda de ocasiones ,unos lo son en la BOLSA y otros en la VIDA,FROS es
de los ultimos,pero NO ES EMPRESARIO,el nunca ha buscado crear una EMPRESA,por eso cuando los tiempos son malos se retira para esperar la
proxima estacion de las lluvias..........NO PORQUE LE GUSTE VER SUS INVERSIONES trabajar para el ,sino porque no esta en LA TEMPORADA.
Deberias DE MOTIVARTE A TRABAJAR que es lo unico que te dara dinero y dejarte de gilipolleces y si a los 40 haces
un poco de dinero TRABAJA MAS ,establecete y hazte empresario y podras trabajar 12 horas al dia como premio....


----------



## luismarple (20 Ago 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Sin privado.
> 
> Compra el 10% de Unilever, el 15% de Coca cola, el 3% de Nestle, El 7% de BSCH, el 60% de Roche, el 11% de Johnson & Johnson y el 13% de HSBC.
> 
> ...



Nos han jodido!!! solo con el 15% de Coca Cola yo creo que ya me apañaría para ir tirando una temporadilla!!! pero creo que te equivocas de estrategia, para vivir como un sultan no hay que comprar todo eso... Hay que venderlo!!!!!


----------



## manump (20 Ago 2009)

volviendo al tema de montar un negocio, un familiar tiene una tienda de deportes, y segun me ha dicho la esta reconvirtiendo, por lo que me explicaba parecia que la esta reconvirtiendo en un mercadillo jejeje pero no es asi, se dedica a comprar oportunidades que se le presentan, ya sea todo tipo de ropa, menaje para el hogar, electrodomesticos, etc y los saca a la venta a precios increibles, tiene la tienda fisica en un factory y cada vez tiene mas caja. Me parece una oportunidad de negocio, y si es capaz de aprovecharla podria crecer rapidamente.


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Tu no tendras nada que ver con citisoluciones?
> 
> De todas formas prueba con el juego,drogas,etc asi podras ser libre a los 45
> de trabajar y dedicarte a holgazanear que es lo que parece que te gusta.
> ...



Es que es esto lo que el buen señor quiere!! . Llámelo ERE en lugar de quiebra, o Cese temporal de convivencia conyugal en lugar se separación, pero vamos a lo mijmo.

Por supuesto lo que dice el Sr Votin es cierto. Yo no me voy a Marruecos a arrendar por 100 años un terreno y plantar tomates, o a poner una tienda de tomates. Lo que yo hago es contratar con un mayorista la calidad, la cantidad y el precio del tomate y luego me voy a marruecos a buscar un camión. 

Me encargo del camión refrigerado, en consultar a los mejores asesores sobre los tomates, de aprender del tomate, y después de consultar mucho me voy a Marruecos a buscarlos y venderlos al mayorista. 

No espero que un año estén a 60 céntimos y el año que viene a 15 y no me valga la pena ni recogerlos. Tampoco me espero a que me pongan una cadena de tomates al lado de mi tienda y me jodan el negocio, o que vendan a precios que yo no puedo llegar, porque yo soy un matao, y cuando haga algo de sombra, sólo por joder los vendedores con fuerza me ponen dos o tres fruterías al lado y me joden bien.

Esto a parte de una forma de vida es un sistema de supervicencia. No tienes apenas costes sociales, vas a tiro fijo y si haces las cosas bien, no te equivocas. Como los fenicios que no tenían ejército y sólo factorías donde vendían y compraban desde ánforas, atunes, hasta el preciado oro verde (aceite). Podían hacerlo como los cartagineses, con ejército, logística, artesanos, esclavos...pero mucha gente implicada, tenías que tener mucho musculo. Es otro tipo de maquinaria o sistema. A mi me gusta más la primera. 

Consulté en Valladolid lo de plantar olivos. Me dijo un agricultor con un poco de soberbia. Mira hijo, "donde fueres haz lo que vieres", y qué es lo que vi?. Pues que la mayoría plantaron patatas un año y se vendían a 5 céntimos. Se pudrieron en el campo. No las recogió nadie. Al año siguiente nadie sembró patatas. Pues bien, subieron 12veces ese precio. Las tuvieron que traer de Bélgica. 

Donde fueres, innova, aprende, pero pon algo de ti. Si parece una burrada pero tú estás seguro, adelante. Sobre todo, que no te desanimen amigos o familiares con clichés que no llevan a ningún lado. Escucha a todo el mundo, pero luego haz la tuya.

Sobre nacer sabiendo, lo del instinto nato..hay parte de cierto. Es como el ligar.

Los hay que son genios, y follan cada noche, de esto hay tres, los hay que son resultones y con gracia y alguna teta que otra se llevan a la boca, los hay que les cuesta mucho conseguir una tía medio aceptable, y los hay que ni con putas ligan. El que no liga ni para atrás no puede pretender comerse el mundo, pero si aprende y escucha, cambia de hábitos y de costumbres y gana un poco de inteligencia social, puede comerse una teta y dos, que la otra la tiene cerca. 

Es decir, se aprende. Se puede aprender vamos, pero alguna que otra ostia y calabazas te vas a llevar, y te sentirás solo muchas veces, y joder, no te apetece ponerte colonia y peinarte y volver otra vez a la pista porque caerte tantas veces te desanima, pero sabes que la única forma de conseguir resultados es estar en el circo, y entonces, no sabes como, sabes decir las cosas en el momento adecuado, por instinto de supervivencia ya no miras como un desesperado sino que coges confianza y sabes sonreir sin parecer un paleto. Empiezas a soltarte y parece metira, pero cuando la morena te ha hecho caso y por fin has probado la miel, las otras han empezado a mirarte!! y coño!!, quien hace un cesto hace cientos!!. SAbes hacer un cesto, pues adelante, después del uno va el dos. 

Así se hacen la mayoría de empresarios. Los genios estilo Warren Buffet no necesitan pegarse ostias, pero la mayoría aprende de los errores y fracasos. 

Lo bueno y malo que tiene empezar desde abajo, es que sabes que tienes una escopeta de un solo tiro. No tienes a papá detrás que te respalda. Eso significa que cuando apuntas a la pieza, lo haces muy concentrado, apuntando bien, porque sino aciertas no te quedan más balas. Eso también imprime carácter. 

ASí que Señor Apolo, conseguirlo depende de usted, de su genio, de la divina providencia y de saberse rodear de gente que le puedan aportar algo. Negocios = relaciones sociales. No hay otro secreto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Uno de los pequeños motivos  y me río por no llorar, en el tema de montar un negocio es la burocracia que conlleva, desde licencias de actividad, autorizaciones de diferentes organismos etc... a mí en lo último que monte y me asegurere mucho antes de firmar los contratos con los proveedores me pilló el toro con el estamento más pequeño, después de pasar por ministerio de industria y demás parafernalia firme el contrato con el proveedor, pero el ayuntamiento ligo mi solicitud de licencia de actividad a un UA, no consolidada de la que en mi empresa somos los únicos propietarios y aprovecharon en demorarse en dar la licencia 3 años: esto me ha traído unas consecuencias bastante desagradables, por lo que no se me volverá a ocurrir nunca montar absolutamente nada sin tener todos y digo TODOS, los permisos antes de empezar. Cuando topas con la iglesia no se te puede escapar ningún hilo por muy fino que sea.

Saludos


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Uno de los pequeños motivos  y me río por no llorar, en el tema de montar un negocio es la burocracia que conlleva, desde licencias de actividad, autorizaciones de diferentes organismos etc... a mí en lo último que monte y me asegurere mucho antes de firmar los contratos con los proveedores me pilló el toro con el estamento más pequeño, después de pasar por ministerio de industria y demás parafernalia firme el contrato con el proveedor, pero el ayuntamiento ligo mi solicitud de licencia de actividad a un UA, no consolidada de la que en mi empresa somos los únicos propietarios y aprovecharon en demorarse en dar la licencia 3 años: esto me ha traído unas consecuencias bastante desagradables, por lo que no se me volverá a ocurrir nunca montar absolutamente nada sin tener todos y digo TODOS, los permisos antes de empezar. Cuando topas con la iglesia no se te puede escapar ningún hilo por muy fino que sea.
> 
> Saludos



No hace mucho, salió el Tema de la dificultad que existe en España en comparación con los países de nuestro entorno de formalizar una empresa. Somos un país de funcionarios! :

He sacado este link que puede ser interesante.

*Trámites para abrir un negocio*

Muchas personas, cuando deciden emprender la aventura de iniciar una actividad comercial, se encuentran con innumerables dificultades que previamente no habían considerado. Por muy bien que se hubiese planificado el comienzo de la actividad, siempre parecen surgir inconvenientes que no habían sido tenidos en cuenta en sus inicios. Quien quiera que haya pasado por esta experiencia recordará, sin duda, la fatiga, nerviosismo y angustia que caracterizó el arranque del negocio. Probablemente llegó a plantearse en algún momento si les merecía la pena dedicar tanto tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo para emprender dicha actividad.

Son innumerables los aspectos que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de iniciar un negocio, como la búsqueda de financiación, el trato con potenciales clientes, el contacto con proveedores de distintos bienes y servicios, la selección del personal, encontrar una ubicación donde llevar a cabo la actividad, madurar el tipo de bien o servicio que se quiere ofrecer, etc. La agenda del emprendedor queda bastante colapsada durante dicho período y las horas de sueño se ven reducidas en muchas ocasiones por la cantidad de tiempo y esfuerzo que demanda la empresa.

Sin embargo, no todos los problemas tienen que ver con la propia actividad de la empresa. *Muchas veces, el emprendedor encuentra dificultades, no en los aspectos detallados anteriormente, sino en los requisitos legales que son necesarios cumplir para abrir un negocio*. En España son necesarios una media de 47 días para cumplimentar los 10 procedimientos exigidos por la legislación vigente. De entre todos ellos resulta especialmente gravosa en tiempo la obtención de la licencia de apertura, que puede llevar entre 15 días y tres meses. Llama la atención que estas cifras sean muy inferiores en otros países como Australia (2 días y 2 trámites), Canadá (3 días y 2 trámites) o Bélgica (4 días y 3 trámites). No es de extrañar que en la clasificación de facilidad existente para la apertura de un negocio, España ocupe el lugar número 118, hecho que resulta especialmente grave ya que en dicho ranking sólo se tienen en cuenta los trámites generales, y no aquellos que se exigen a determinadas actividades que tienen una legislación específica y unos trámites más costosos en tiempo y dinero.

Dado que los países con mayor facilidad para la apertura de un negocio no destacan precisamente por su inseguridad jurídica ni por tener una economía poco desarrollada, cabría preguntarse por el motivo por el que resulta tan difícil abrir una empresa en nuestro país, ya que dicha carga burocrática tiene efectos negativos sobre la actividad empresarial. Todo el tiempo que los emprendedores tienen que destinar a estos trámites se deja de dedicar al propio negocio, y por tanto se quedan desatendidos clientes, proveedores, procesos productivos o la propia estabilidad financiera de la empresa. Por tanto, el empresario, en el momento de inicio del negocio, que es cuando más tiempo necesita, se ve obligado a destinarlo a actividades extraempresariales. Este hecho resulta especialmente gravoso para los pequeños emprendedores, que no suelen contar con un servicio jurídico propio y para quienes, dada su poca capacidad financiera, acudir a los servicios de una asesoría les supone un coste importante.

Todas estas barreras burocráticas no se traducen únicamente en un mayor trabajo para el emprendedor, sino que puede llevar al desánimo y a que muchas personas no se atrevan siquiera a abrir un negocio. Muchas ideas que podrían haber mejorado la vida de los consumidores quedan en el tintero al no haberse podido llevar nunca a la práctica. También muchos trabajadores han podido quedar sin contratar al no haberse iniciado la actividad o al haber desistido por el desánimo de la burocracia. Por tanto esta carga burocrática tiene su reflejo no sólo en los emprendedores, sino también en consumidores y trabajadores.

Toda esta burocracia, inexistente en otros países, está teniendo efectos perjudiciales sobre el consumo, la actividad económica y el empleo de nuestro país. Por ello resulta importante eliminar estas trabas, especialmente en tiempos como los actuales, en que la crisis existente hace que los emprendedores sean más reticentes a abordar nuevas actividades.


Instituto Juan de Mariana: Trámites para abrir un negocio


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Y otra de las perlas que si yo tuviera que montar un negocio desde cero hoy en día dejaría bien atada, sería la financiación y la forma de avalarla, si no se tiene el dinero para el desembolso completo, hay que pensar que en el caso de que te vaya mal te tienes que dejar la puerta abierta para poder escapar, ya que de lo contrario te deja marcado de por vida. 

Buenas opciones son los capitales riesgo o préstamos participativos, si se implantan en provincias deprimidas mejor, ya que tienen muy poca afluencia de solicitantes y están deseando dar los fondos que tienen, suelen depender en parte de su capital de los diferentes gobiernos autonómicos, y si tienes un buen proyecto es un socio de prestigio el que te acompaña, y sobre todo el CDTI, es de los pocos organismos oficiales que si el proyecto les encaja tienen clausulado de riesgo técnico sobre el proyecto y se les devuelve el préstamo sobre el cash flow generado, además de que existen subveciones del PLAN MINER, en determinados poblaciones que te puede subvencionar hasta el 35 % del importe del proyecto a realizar.

En fin ya véis que yo no aporto más que problemas, pero hoy por hoy es lo que hay.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> No hace mucho, salió el Tema de la dificultad que existe en España en comparación con los países de nuestro entorno de formalizar una empresa. Somos un país de funcionarios! :
> 
> He sacado este link que puede ser interesante.
> 
> ...



Correcto Fros, pero yo ya ni siquiera me quejo de los trámites burocráticos que aunque es verdad que son inagotables, dentro de las empresas estamos acostumbrados a dedicarles mucho tiempo , me quejo de la inoperancia del sistema. Entre quince días y tres meses a mí me parece hasta aceptable, pero es que cuando tienes que combinar a diferentes administraciones, eso ya es el infierno, te hacen gastar por el mismo proyecto por partida doble, por que lo has redactado para la licencia de actividad pero cuando llegas a industria no les vale, como entre sanidad de por medio ya muerete, o como al funcionario de turno se equivoque en la tramitación por que no ha entendido la actividad y se ha dejado de informar a Ordenacion del territorio o a colindantes y demás, empiezan a pasar los meses como churros, porque lo tienen que meter en junta de gobierno o en los diferentes consejos de las administraciones pertinentes que no se celebran más una vez cada 45 días, llega agosto y diciembre y por supuesto damos el salto y mientras te estás comiendo todo esto, ves a un primo del alcalde que se quiere montar una academia y que te adelanta por la derecha con su licencia en la mano.

Te dan ganas de presentarte en el ayuntamiento de turno con la antorcha encendida.:


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Y por último y ahora ya si que creo que no me dejo nada. LOS SOCIOS,

Hay que pensar muy detenidamente antes de formar una sociedad, por supuesto la forma jurídica pero si hay que entrar con socios, lo ideal es dejar prepactado en los *estatutos*( no me valen protocolos internos y rollos raros que luego solo se basan en la buena fe), los cargos y las responsabilidades dentro de la sociedad y cuando alguno de ellos no quiera seguir adelante como se van a efectuar las compra ventas, y si hay discrepancias quien las va a solventar. He visto demasiadas sociedades bloqueadas por los 50/50 y eran viables pero los socios se las cargaron.

Buenas noches, otro día intento estar más optimista.


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Correcto Fros, pero yo ya ni siquiera me quejo de los trámites burocráticos que aunque es verdad que son inagotables, dentro de las empresas estamos acostumbrados a dedicarles mucho tiempo , me quejo de la inoperancia del sistema. Entre quince días y tres meses a mí me parece hasta aceptable, pero es que cuando tienes que combinar a diferentes administraciones, eso ya es el infierno, te hacen gastar por el mismo proyecto por partida doble, por que lo has redactado para la licencia de actividad pero cuando llegas a industria no les vale, como entre sanidad de por medio ya muerete, o como al funcionario de turno se equivoque en la tramitación por que no ha entendido la actividad y se ha dejado de informar a Ordenacion del territorio o a colindantes y demás, empiezan a pasar los meses como churros, porque lo tienen que meter en junta de gobierno o en los diferentes consejos de las administraciones pertinentes que no se celebran más una vez cada 45 días, llega agosto y diciembre y por supuesto damos el salto y mientras te estás comiendo todo esto, ves a un primo del alcalde que se quiere montar una academia y que te adelanta por la derecha con su licencia en la mano.
> 
> *Te dan ganas de presentarte en el ayuntamiento de turno con la antorcha encendida*.:



El ayuntamiento es la personificación de la corrupción. Y pobre de ti si eres "forastero" y pides una licencia de algo que lo hace el sobrino del alguacil por ejemplo. Te puedes morir de asco.

Cuando vaya con la antorcha me avisa que le acompaño. :


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Y por último y ahora ya si que creo que no me dejo nada. LOS SOCIOS,
> 
> Hay que pensar muy detenidamente antes de formar una sociedad, por supuesto la forma jurídica pero si hay que entrar con socios, lo ideal es dejar prepactado en los *estatutos*( no me valen protocolos internos y rollos raros que luego solo se basan en la buena fe), los cargos y las responsabilidades dentro de la sociedad y cuando alguno de ellos no quiera seguir adelante como se van a efectuar las compra ventas, y si hay discrepancias quien las va a solventar. He visto demasiadas sociedades bloqueadas por los 50/50 y eran viables pero los socios se las cargaron.
> 
> Buenas noches, otro día intento estar más optimista.



Oye, y cómo arreglas lo del administrador de la empresa por ejemplo?.

PD: me gusta su firma. Cuando quiera liarse con otro necio me avisa.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> El ayuntamiento es la personificación de la corrupción. Y pobre de ti si eres "forastero" y pides una licencia de algo que lo hace el sobrino del alguacil por ejemplo. Te puedes morir de asco.
> 
> Cuando vaya con la antorcha me avisa que le acompaño. :



Yo creo que les debí de ofender en algo y no lo recuerdo, algún amor de juventud o negarme a ir en su lista, pero vaya como le digo no lo recuerdo


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Oye, y cómo arreglas lo del administrador de la empresa por ejemplo?.
> 
> PD: me gusta su firma. Cuando quiera liarse con otro necio me avisa.




Ahora después de los líos en los que ando, he conocido a bastante gente muy capaz, cuando empece con los problemas busque profesionales que cobraban un riñón, si le interesa le paso el tfno. pero ultimamente me he dado cuenta de que no hace falta tanto, un abogado amigo especializado en fiscalidad de empresas se ha brindado a realizar este papel. Es muy importante que todos los socios esten deacuerdo, ya que se le trata como consejero externo en el consejo de administración, pero con voto de calidad es decir que es el que desempata en caso de bloqueo. Esta persona es la ideal porque a la vez que sigue el mes a mes de la empresa controlando la contabilidad, también ve el resto de los problemas y si es inteligente a mí me vale para darle la confianza de que recaiga sobre el la responsabilidad de desbloquear un consejo de administración, 

Si algún día me sale algo interesante, que algo tengo pero el nuevo socio no me termina de convencer, se lo comento (la patente la tiene él)


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Por cierto, alguien sabe que se necesita para montar un coto de caza y que beneficios se pueden obtener de ellos. Es que esta tarde pensaba en que tenemos en la empresa unas hectáreas de monte inaprovechables y podría ser una aplicación. A mí particularmente no me gusta la caza pero si a los cazadores les gusta? además supongo que ya estaran cazando por allí sin necesidad de que yo lo califique como tal.

Gracias


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Ahora después de los líos en los que ando, he conocido a bastante gente muy capaz, cuando empece con los problemas busque profesionales que cobraban un riñón, si le interesa le paso el tfno. pero ultimamente me he dado cuenta de que no hace falta tanto, un abogado amigo especializado en fiscalidad de empresas se ha brindado a realizar este papel. Es muy importante que todos los socios esten deacuerdo, ya que *se le trata como consejero externo en el consejo de administración*, pero con voto de calidad es decir que es el que desempata en caso de bloqueo. Esta persona es la ideal porque a la vez que sigue el mes a mes de la empresa controlando la contabilidad, también ve el resto de los problemas y si es inteligente a mí me vale para darle la confianza de que recaiga sobre el la responsabilidad de desbloquear un consejo de administración,
> 
> Si algún día me sale algo interesante, que algo tengo pero el nuevo socio no me termina de convencer, se lo comento (la patente la tiene él)



Bueno, estás a un salto por delante Robin. Yo consejo de Administración nunca he tenido. Es más. Participo en dos empresas. Una somos dos socios y tengo un 25%, y otra es unipersonal, o sea que le cedo la sillita del rey para que nos cuente cosas y podamos aprender. 

Gracias por sus comentarios amici, pueden ser de gran ayuda. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Por cierto se agradecría algún toque de humor por parte de algún forero, que me estoy comiendo la pagína y no quiero aburrir a nadie.


Luismarple si estás ahí manifiestate


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Por cierto se agradecría algún toque de humor por parte de algún forero, que me estoy comiendo la pagína y no quiero aburrir a nadie.
> 
> 
> Luismarple si estás ahí manifiestate



Luismarple a estas horas está con el camisón durmiendo.


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Por cierto se agradecría algún toque de humor por parte de algún forero, que me estoy comiendo la pagína y no quiero aburrir a nadie.
> 
> 
> Luismarple si estás ahí manifiestate



Eso se suele decir cuando una persona tímida empieza a arrancar a hablar, se explaya más de la cuenta y ve un montón de ojos abiertos como platos mirándole. Al final se da cuenta de la expectación se ruboriza y dice...Que hable otro por Dios!!!.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Bueno, estás a un salto por delante Robin. Yo consejo de Administración nunca he tenido. Es más. Participo en dos empresas. Una somos dos socios y tengo un 25%, y otra es unipersonal, o sea que le cedo la sillita del rey para que nos cuente cosas y podamos aprender.
> 
> Gracias por sus comentarios amici, pueden ser de gran ayuda.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Bueno supongo que consejo de administración en la empresa que estáis dos si que hay, otra cosa es que os llevéis bien y sea un mero acto protocolario que lo firméis una vez al año a la vez que la junta general. De todas formas me alegro de que no sepas lo que es, eso quiere decir que tienes un buen socio, los problemas vienen cuando las cosas se tuercen y a´mí hace un par de años que se me empezaron a torcer y lo único que os cuento es todo lo que yo creo que se debe de hacer antes de que llegue el momento crítico. Que aquí pasa como en los mejores matrimonios, que hoy da gusto ver lo enamorados que están y dentro de dos años acaban a cuchilladas. y siempre hay una parte que pierde más que la otra.


----------



## fros (20 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Bueno supongo que consejo de administración en la empresa que estáis dos si que hay, otra cosa es que os llevéis bien y sea un mero acto protocolario que lo firméis una vez al año a la vez que la junta general. De todas formas me alegro de que no sepas lo que es, eso quiere decir que tienes un buen socio, los problemas vienen cuando las cosas se tuercen y a´mí hace un par de años que se me empezaron a torcer y lo único que os cuento es todo lo que yo creo que se debe de hacer antes de que llegue el momento crítico. Que aquí pasa como en los mejores matrimonios, que hoy da gusto ver lo enamorados que están y dentro de dos años acaban a cuchilladas. y siempre hay una parte que pierde más que la otra.



Hace 13 añitos que tengo la empresa con el socio. Tengo poderes generales y podría venderlo todo mañana sin problemas, es decir, la confianza es máxima. No ha habido problemas y presumo que no las habrrá en el futuro. 

Elegir a los socios es fundamental. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Sabes que te deseo lo mejor, pero yo hace dos años también pensaba como tú, pero llegó la tercera generación, si ya sabes esa que no se ha sacado ni la ESO, pero saben y son más chulos que nadie y todo se jodió. Soy el más joven de la empresa y ese fue uno de los motivos que no entienden, ¿por que tiene que tener un cargo superior ?, pero eso sí cuando las cosas se han puesto feas han desaparecido como el humo. Se que cuando todo se arregle y espero que sea así volveran, por eso pretendo tener todo perfectamente atado.:


----------



## Usuario eliminado (20 Ago 2009)

Con su permiso, me retiro a mis aposentos, que estoy en el jardín y el perro se está poniendo mu pesao.

Buenas noches.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Me encargo del camión refrigerado, en consultar a los mejores asesores sobre los tomates, de aprender del tomate, y después de consultar mucho me voy a Marruecos a buscarlos y venderlos al mayorista.
> .



Osea , usted es uno de esos intermediarios de los que tanto se quejan los agricultores .
Claro que la culpa la tienen ellos mismos por no hacer esto mismo .


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Osea , usted es uno de esos intermediarios de los que tanto se quejan los agricultores .
> Claro que la culpa la tienen ellos mismos por no hacer esto mismo .



Bueno, quizás no sea un ejemplo afortunado. Jamás he vendido ni comprado fruta ni nigún bien perecedero.

Lo máximo botellas de cava.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Eso se suele decir cuando una persona tímida empieza a arrancar a hablar, se explaya más de la cuenta y ve un montón de ojos abiertos como platos mirándole. Al final se da cuenta de la expectación se ruboriza y dice...Que hable otro por Dios!!!.



A mí lo que me suele pasar cuando empiezo a hablar, me explayo mas de la cuenta y se me queda todo el mundo mirando es que al final alguien de seguridad termina por decirme "acompáñeme a la salida sin montar -mas- escandalos, por favor".

Me parece que la chorrada llega demasiado tarde, frosito tiene razón, a las 23:00 ya estoy en el pulguero, no tengo fondo para entrar en foros a esas horas.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (21 Ago 2009)

Tengo que deciros a los dos que ayer por la tarde tuve un rato y me estuve viendo vuestro hilo del pelotazo de la semana y me harte de reir, nada que ver con los del yuri oiga!, si al final toca palmar pasta, mucho mejor hechándose unas risas 

Saludos,


----------



## Usuario eliminado (21 Ago 2009)

Por cierto esto de la exportación, a mí me trae por la calle de la amargura, los argelinos no me llaman y del consulado ya me han dicho que les aceptan las ofertas de visita, mucho me temo que he metido 2 inmis más en el agujero, bueno si no sale bien de todas formas sólo son dos tampoco creo que se vaya a notar mucho no?


----------



## luismarple (21 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Tengo que deciros a los dos que ayer por la tarde tuve un rato y me estuve viendo vuestro hilo del pelotazo de la semana y me harte de reir, nada que ver con los del yuri oiga!, si al final toca palmar pasta, mucho mejor hechándose unas risas
> 
> Saludos,



Pues prepárese porque el día 1 de Septiembre reabrimos el pelotazo!!! ya es oficial!! GRAN REAPERTURA!! Si disfrutó viéndonos perder pasta a paladas no se pierda la segunda parte! EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA 2, EL RETONNO!! Vuelven las ideas sin pies ni cabeza, las apuestas kamikazes que contra todo pronostico salen aún peor!! alguna que otra perla con mucho sentido y cabeza fria que acaba dando algo de pasta (eso es tema de fros), vuelve Zeltia, Gamesa, Acerinox y tantos y tantos otros!! Si nos dimos unas ostias como panes cuando el mercado andaba regular... Imagínese ahora!!! olvídese del blog del oráculo de Omaha!!, no pierda mas tiempo analizando las declaraciones de Bernanke!! Si quiere disfrutar de la bolsa de verdad siga dia a dia EL PELOTAZO DE LA SEMANA!!!! No encontrará ninguna oportunidad mejor de Abengoa a Zinkia!!!

Gran reapertura el 1 de Septiembre, los ponentes del hilo no se hacen responsables de la pasta que puedan perder los foreros que sigan sus consejos, eso sí, si por un casual dan el pelotazo con nuestros consejos se agradecería un detallito, una mariscada o algo...

El pelotazo de la semana, señora!! que me lo quitan de las manos!!


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Bueno esa frase de comprarás, venderás pero nunca fabricarás... hay productores que les va muy bien y alguien tiene que hacerlo.
> Los foros son como una reunión de cazadores, cada uno cuenta su batalla según como le haya ido pero realmente en los negocios como en cualquier otra faceta de la vida, no hay una receta para crear un trabajo por cuenta propia que sea viable.
> Este hilo arrancaba hablando de una pizzería, con unos números muy altos que son perfectamente creibles en cuanto al pasivo y en cuanto a los ingresos... un poco optimistas como suele pasar. Cuando uno monta un negocio, partes de la buena aceptación que tendrá, de que todo va a ser trabajar y salir adelante, pero a veces aun contando con experiencia, con el saber hacer, el cnocimiento del producto o del servicio hay muchos puntos que se quedan en el aire, porque si todo estaría atado ya no sería un negocio, sería una lotería.
> Yo pienso que aqui hay dos casos, el primero si una persona ha trabajado en hostelería, tiene la capacidad para aguantar lo duro que es el sector de hostelería, se rodea de personas válidas y competitivas y tiene que pedir un crédito o hipotecar sus bienes, dentro de lo malo...
> ...



Iba a meterle candado al Tema, pero viendo que hay mucha gente interesada , pues lo he dejado tal como está.

No es una pizzería exactamente, pero sí que tendrá una posición relevante en el negocio. En Septiembre empezamos a movernos y en 4 meses tiene que estar listo. Estoy de acuerdo en que no es buen momento para nada, pero como nunca he hecho lo que hace la mayoría, pues tampoco me preocupa. Sobre la gente que irá al local?. Por la situación ya le digo que el nivel será medio. Hay un viena muy cerca donde van mileuristas y no hay problema.


Sobre el consejo de Colombia, que es más barato, pues se agradece, pero por ahora...como que no. Supongo que allí la harina será de calidad, eso sí. La Pizza Coke haría furor. Muy guapas las colombianas por cierto.

La persona que más me ha influido en los Temas de negocio era Alemán afincado en Venezuela. Es decir venezonalo de adopción, porque estuvo allí desde los dos años, y además con alma de venezolano. La cosa es que este tío tampoco seguía la manada. Se hizo millonario trayendo maquinaria desde taiwan, cogió una exclusiva de una marca de cereales alemana para exportar a Sudamérica, entre otras cosas. Lo que me chocó que este hombre, como los texanos pensaba a lo grande y optimista como él solo. Te abría la manera de pensar. Como un empresario catalán, jefe de una colla de castellers. Lo mandan por una subvención a la Generalitat de 40 millones pts y el tío piensa..y porqué cuarenta?. Pobres hasta pedir?, no no, 75 milones!. Y coño!!, se los concediron.

Te puedes pegar el morrazo, pero si empiezas un negocio en tibio seguro que te la pegas. Ahora se cierran negocios en todos sitios, pero abren vienas en los mejores sitios, o cafeterías de lujo céntricas (este negocio tendrá también cafetería con surtido de todo), las panaderías se están reconvirtiendo, porque con la venta de pan solo no viven.

Antaño vivían del pan, después no fue suficiente y el negocio estaba en las pastas, después se reconvirtieron mucha en cafeterías/panaderías, el empresario que ha sabido reconvertirse, ha quitado las panaderías malas con el personal, y sólo se enfoca en las tres, cuatro muy buenas del centro con cafetería. El que se queda estancado muere. Hay que ir un paso por delante de los demás, y una forma de hacerlo es viajando, ir a Milan, Munich, Paris, y ver las tendencias de las tiendas del sector. Parece mentira, pero muchas de las innovaciones que ponen aquí se han inventado antes en otros sitios. Si consigues ese punto por delante, entonces no tendrás problema.

Bueno, aquí dejo el tema que me he desfondao. De vosotros depende que el tema de montar un negocio esté vivo o duerma el sueño de los justos. Sé positivamente que hay gente muy preparada y ampliamente experimentada en los negocios que pasa por aquí (mucho más que yo pero de aquí a Lima), y no se atreven a asomar la patita por la idiosincrasia del foro, y en gran parte tienen razón.

Gracias por todo amigos i fins un altre.:


----------



## Usuario eliminado (21 Ago 2009)

Pues como bien dice Fros tan importante es llegar a tiempo o anticiparte como tener una visión anticipada de los acontecimientos. Yo mismo he visto como un cliente me compra mi producto para realizar un subproducto con mucha más diferenciación y valor añadido y con una inversión 5 veces menor que la mía.

Por haber visto uno o dos negocios de un sector no has visto el sector entero ni en sueños. Hay empresas dentro del mismo sector que se parecen como un huevo a una castaña

Os dejo un enlace de emprendedores del economista, que cuando menos es curioso.

Saludos.
http://www.eleconomista.es/emprendedoresTV/video.php


----------



## Usuario eliminado (21 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Todo este rollo de la diferenciación, la calidad,
> Quiero decir que las cuentas casi siempre fallan y los mejores resultados son los que no se calculan ni esperan, ¿qué ideas novedosas hay en el mercado?




Pues no sé que decirle así a corto plazo no se me ocurre nada, pero a medio, el *inmobiliario*, si lo pensamos bien, con esto de la pirámide invertida se va a cambiar la tendencia de construir apartamentos por geriátricos y los hoteles por psiquiátricos que la gente andamos de los nervios mu malamente, así que al final el tocho a triunfar de nuevo. (es coña)


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Todo este rollo de la diferenciación, la calidad, la efectividad... nos lo venden como la quinta esencia de los que han triunfado en los negocios.
> Yo creé una sociedad en otro país, tenía todo perfectamente amarrado, conocia el sector, habia trabajado antes a cuenta ajena en él, tenia asesoramiento, dinero para invertir etc todo encajaba sobre el papel, pero el papel lo aguanta todo.
> Resulta que despues de casi año y medio y de cambiar todas las estrategias, el producto, los trabajadores... no conseguí ganar ni un céntimo.
> Ya cuando iba a tirar la toalla, mi último cartucho fue cambiar de sector sin tener experiencia, si conocer nada partiendo de cero, al tercer contacto con una empresa de aqui de España conseguí un beneficio de mas de medio millón en un año.
> Quiero decir que las cuentas casi siempre fallan y los mejores resultados son los que no se calculan ni esperan, ¿qué ideas novedosas hay en el mercado?



Bueno, cada uno cuenta la feria como lo va, pero el ejemplo que he puesto de las panaderías es verídico. Muchas veces me decía este hombre, que si estuviera vendiendo pan como antes se hubiera arruinado. Yo le he acompañado a Francia, Alemania, Y sé que va a la feria de Milán cada año, y el tío se ha reconvertido varias veces y es líder en su sector. Tiene unas cafeterías llenas hasta arriba.

Lo que sí es cierto, es que cada diez negocios triunfa uno. Ahí le doy toda la razón, pero lo de innovar para hacerse más competitivo yo lo veo fundamental. Dejar el triunfo de una empresa a la Diosa fortuna no es muy pragmático. 

En cuanto, qué hay de novedoso en el mercado...eso lo tiene que crear/descubrir usted. 

Saludos.

Edito: medio millón de euros en un año de *beneficio* está pero que muy bien.

Felicidades!!.


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Pues no sé que decirle así a corto plazo no se me ocurre nada, pero a medio, el *inmobiliario*, si lo pensamos bien, con esto de la pirámide invertida se va a cambiar la tendencia de construir apartamentos por geriátricos y los hoteles por psiquiátricos que la gente andamos de los nervios mu malamente, así que al final el tocho a triunfar de nuevo. (es coña)



Mira estos tíos cómo se lo pensaron. Cambiaron hacer apartamentos por una cosa rara, pero que les ha ido bastante bien.

La cosa es que creo que la calificación del Terreno era para equipamientos y servicios. Han montado como una especie de geriátrico asistencial, en el cual ponen una enfermera, un médico y poco más y contratan el servicio por 75 años. Creo que legalmente no lo pueden vender como vivienda, pero el precio es como si la compraran.

Es una cosa curiosa. 

STS Vitabitat - Habitatges amb serveis a Salou - Viviendas con servicios en Salou


----------



## apolo69 (21 Ago 2009)

votin dijo:


> ¿tu no tendras nada que ver con citisoluciones?
> 
> De todas formas prueba con el juego,drogas,etc asi podras ser libre a los 45
> de trabajar y dedicarte a holgazanear que es lo que parece que te gusta.
> ...



una pregunta para el tal "votin",aunque mas que "votin" parece "tuercebotas"...

¿puede usted dejar de decir gilipolleces constantemente y aportar algo cuando usted participe?

Gracias de antemano,todos se lo agradeceremos.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

apolo69 dijo:


> una pregunta para el tal "votin",aunque mas que "votin" parece "tuercebotas"...
> 
> ¿puede usted dejar de decir gilipolleces constantemente y aportar algo cuando usted participe?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,todos se lo agradeceremos.



Las verdades duelen y los pedos huelen.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Bueno, cada uno cuenta la feria como lo va, pero el ejemplo que he puesto de las panaderías es verídico. Muchas veces me decía este hombre, que si estuviera vendiendo pan como antes se hubiera arruinado. Yo le he acompañado a Francia, Alemania, Y sé que va a la feria de Milán cada año, y el tío se ha reconvertido varias veces y es líder en su sector. Tiene unas cafeterías llenas hasta arriba.
> 
> Lo que sí es cierto, es que cada diez negocios triunfa uno. Ahí le doy toda la razón, pero lo de innovar para hacerse más competitivo yo lo veo fundamental. Dejar el triunfo de una empresa a la Diosa fortuna no es muy pragmático.
> 
> ...



Si ha estado en COLONIA habra visto las panaderias alemanas que son algo
espectacular,tambien hay que pensar que la cultura latina es algo distinta
somos mas de tapas y salidas nocturnas que de cafeterias-panaderias tipo
COLONIA,pero el que haya visto esto cambia de CHIP.
Lo mejor es viajar en el tren gratis .....sino te pillan claro.

La chocolaterias de PARIS son algo exquisito,nada visto en ESPAÑA.......
pero hay que saber................
¿quien conoce los chocolates de rosas,etc,etc......solo en las chocolaterias
de PARIS ,que son como las joyerias del chocolate.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

Si tu negocio va tipo panaderia de COLONIA,ya te vale que este bien situada.......
la calidad y el capricho tiene un precio y hay que pagarlo


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si ha estado en COLONIA habra visto las panaderias alemanas que son algo
> espectacular,tambien hay que pensar que la cultura latina es algo distinta
> somos mas de tapas y salidas nocturnas que de cafeterias-panaderias tipo
> COLONIA,pero el que haya visto esto cambia de CHIP.
> ...



El mejor pan de Europa está en Francia y en Alemania según los entendidos. He estado en Frankfurt, Berlin, Paris, Leipzig y Dresde.

Si pasa por Berlin, no olvide pasar por los sótanos de las Galerías Lafayette. Hay unas pastelerías espectaculares.: 





Edito: las fotos sacan una porción, pero son enoooormes estanterías de 10/15 metros con una pastelería de grandísima calidad.


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tu negocio va tipo panaderia de COLONIA,ya te vale que este bien situada.......
> la calidad y el capricho tiene un precio y hay que pagarlo




Más adelante haré fotos de lo que voy a montar. Ya está inventado y funciona muy bien. Eso sí, en zonas muy céntricas.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

Tengo interes el año que viene en ir a colonia,cada uno por sus asuntos claro....................
Pero el tema en china esta muy mal,hay muchos proveedores que estan cerrando o han
cerrado,la cosa esta jodia ............
En indonesia mejor ni hablar........................
Malos tiempos para fiarse de NADIE,......MUY MALOS TIEMPOS....................


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tengo interes el año que viene en ir a colonia,cada uno por sus asuntos claro....................
> Pero el tema en china esta muy mal,hay muchos proveedores que estan cerrando o han
> cerrado,la cosa esta jodia ............
> En indonesia mejor ni hablar........................
> Malos tiempos para fiarse de NADIE,......MUY MALOS TIEMPOS....................




Pues en Octubre yo no perdono Munich. Y sí, la cosa está jodida. Jodida por jodida... a joder todos!!. :



Malos tiempos para la música.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Más adelante haré fotos de lo que voy a montar. Ya está inventado y funciona muy bien. Eso sí, en zonas muy céntricas.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro que funciona bien,lo bueno siempre gusta,y siempre tiene un publico,aunque sea selecto.

Pero piensa que a todos nos gusta la PAELLA y cuando la copian en RUSIA sale una MIERDA,por no decir de los almacenes HARRODS,tienen todo pero MALO.

Una vez cene en MADRID en un restaurante RUSO.......(menuda mierda)
Cuando me dio la carta el camarero le pregunte
¿Ah,tambien esta escrita en ruso?
--Si claro,esto es un restaurante ruso.............
Por supuesto no era ruso ,no se que idioma era,pero ya deduci tarde que comeria mal...................:

La calidad es muy dificil de copiar


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro que funciona bien,lo bueno siempre gusta,y siempre tiene un publico,aunque sea selecto.
> 
> Pero piensa que a todos nos gusta la PAELLA y cuando la copian en RUSIA sale una MIERDA,por no decir de los almacenes HARRODS,tienen todo pero MALO.
> 
> ...



No crea, los croissants en Cataluña se hacen mejor que en ningún sitio!. :

A mi lo que me tiene intrigado y me gustaría saber qué negocio hizo el Señor Yo mismo para tener un beneficio de medio millón de euros en un año.

Este Señor está en otro plano. Ojalá se anime a dar más detalles.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Pues en Octubre yo no perdono Munich. Y sí, la cosa está jodida. Jodida por jodida... a joder todos!!. :
> 
> 
> 
> Malos tiempos para la música.



Supongo que iras a algo de maquinaria de construccion,o materiales de construccion(ceramica)...........aparte de eso y de la feria inmobiliaria creo que esta el de joyeria el 31 de octubre,pero nada mas....que yo sepa claro esta(todo ello totalmente fuera de mi mundo)


----------



## fros (21 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que iras a algo de maquinaria de construccion,o materiales de construccion(ceramica)...........aparte de eso y de la feria inmobiliaria creo que esta el de joyeria el 31 de octubre,pero nada mas....que yo sepa claro esta(todo ello totalmente fuera de mi mundo)



Pues no exactamente, voy a Berlín a firmar la venta de un 10% de un terreno que tengo allí, y de paso me iré a Munich a tomar cerveza.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

Estos andan algo despistados.........................






Que no te vean por las esquinas,deja el pabellon alto....................


----------



## Usuario eliminado (21 Ago 2009)

Hola Votín, hoy no me puedo quedar que tengo invitados en casa, pero no he podido evitar hechar un ojo por la página, y me alegrado verle por aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> No crea, los croissants en Cataluña se hacen mejor que en ningún sitio!. :
> 
> A mi lo que me tiene intrigado y me gustaría saber qué negocio hizo el Señor Yo mismo para tener un beneficio de medio millón de euros en un año.
> 
> Este Señor está en otro plano. Ojalá se anime a dar más detalles.



El medio millon no dice de que moneda es,lo del LEURO eso lo has puesto tu,el dice solo que cambio de pais........


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Buenas noches Fros, puedo contarte un poco.
> Me registré hace menos de un semana porque me pareció interesante el foro y éste hilo en particular.
> Pienso que hay que ser ante todo práctico, fijaos que cuando éramos niños si queríamos 500 pts teníamos que pedir 2.000, o en un examen se apunta a un 9 para sacar un 7...
> Los negocios pyme tipo: taller de coches, profesiones, (fontanería, electricidad etc), hostelería a pequeña escala, granjas... son una manera de tener empleo, que en los tiempos que corren no es poco, pero pienso que hay otras opciones mejores que dejan mas márgen si cierras una venta, que un año cambiando neumáticos con un taller.
> ...



Los movimientos de pagos para pagar proveedores como los haces L\C AT SIGHT o por T/T ?
Los cobros solo por T/T?
El problema vendra cuando tengas que poner algo a tu nombre personal .....
Algun futbolista o entrenador ya ha perdido algunos millones ,suelen invertir
mucho en fondos americanos en esos lares........


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Actuando como intermediario firmando un documento notarizado con el cliente y otro con el proveedor bajo el cual se comprometen a pagar una comisión por tonelada o metro cúbico.
> El cliente paga mediante L/C irrevocable, transferible y a la vista al fabricante y éste subdivide esa carta de crédito y dirige la cantidad acordada por comisiones a nuestra cuenta.
> No tener nada a tu nombre no es un problema, puedes tener casa, coche... a nombre de tus padres por ejemplo.



No todo el mundo acepta cartas transferibles,ademas estan los bancos que
actuan como intermediarios que avalan o emiten y no todos lo aceptan.
El problema lo tendras algun dia cuando te levantes y no encuentres la pagina
web del banco paraiso y te quedes sin blanca(esos bancos suelen quebrar todos con el tiempo y no los garantiza nadie¿por que sera?)

Si te mueves en ese mundo es resbaladizo y muy complicado.
Lo de poner todo a nombre de tus padres,etc no es tan facil,solo pasas el problema de ti a ellos,pero sigue el problema.De todas formas enhorabuena,parece que alguien sabe algo mas que pizzas..........
Ah,ten cuidado con el tercer mundo.....en el ultimo contenedor es donde te la
pegan.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Y se fian de ti para darte una carta transferible a una empresa TRADING ????????
Eso merece una medalla


----------



## Elputodirector (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Buenas noches Fros, puedo contarte un poco.
> Me registré hace menos de un semana porque me pareció interesante el foro y éste hilo en particular.
> Pienso que hay que ser ante todo práctico, fijaos que cuando éramos niños si queríamos 500 pts teníamos que pedir 2.000, o en un examen se apunta a un 9 para sacar un 7...
> Los negocios pyme tipo: taller de coches, profesiones, (fontanería, electricidad etc), hostelería a pequeña escala, granjas... son una manera de tener empleo, que en los tiempos que corren no es poco, pero pienso que hay otras opciones mejores que dejan mas márgen si cierras una venta, que un año cambiando neumáticos con un taller.
> ...



Siento comentar que la triangulacion es un negocio mas viejo que el mear.

No es eludir impuestos. A partir de los ... creoq ue 100.000 leuros es delito fiscal y se persigue desde el año de la tana.

Por ultimo, piensalo solo un momento, si en una mesa de poker no encuentras el primo es que eres tu. Si esto de la triangulacion te lo ha propuesto alguien, .... huye, estas haciendo de testaferro y te acabaran trincando a ti.

Ahora me insultas y tal.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Siento comentar que la triangulacion es un negocio mas viejo que el mear.
> 
> No es eludir impuestos. A partir de los ... creoq ue 100.000 leuros es delito fiscal y se persigue desde el año de la tana.
> 
> ...



No hay ningun delito,la empresa tiene su razon fiscal en PARAISO y el figurara
como su empleado.Todos los movimientos de cobros de comisiones van al BANCO PARAISO ,el con la tarjeta de credito compra y consume bienes con cargo a la empresa.

La empresa puede tener bienes en España.
El problema viene cuando quiebre el BANCO o quiera tener ese dinero aqui en ESPAÑA.(tipo ROLLING STONES)
Lo dificil es saber como COÑO se gana en COMISIONES 500.000 leuros??????
Que movimiento de contenedores y volumen de cartas tiene?? 
Debe ser la OSTIA:
Otra cosa seria que el sin saber nada alguien le hubiera enseñado DE GOLPE .......entonces habria algo QUEMADO

Por cierto, para traerte el dinero a HISPANISTAN ,crea una SA ,manda la tela al banco de hispanistan y quiebra la
matriz en paraiso y colorin colorado.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Me desconciertas YOMISMO..................
La comision de una L\C irrevocable at sight WITH CONFIRMATION anda sobre 1% .....no sobre 0.003%,no se.............para el que la envia y para el destinatario varia segun el BANCO.....
De todas formas en PARAISO GIBRALTAR hay cerca de 80.000 SOCIEDADES..........
Me sobrepasas .....................
La verdad es que es un tema apasionante,pero es una barbaridad en comisiones lo que
dices ................se me va de las manos

PETROLEO DE VENEZUELA?.....
eres un fiera,la suerte te vino a buscar


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> No, no hay que insultar.
> Primero, hay bancos como BBVA o Santander y similares que operan en esos paises lo que ya da una confianza, después hay que sabe cuál es la garantía con la que responde el estado por titular y cuenta en caso de que el banco quiebre y tener dos cuentas por ejemplo.
> 
> Sobre las cartas de crédito transferibles en este tipo de ventas, es algo común, yo no conozco de nadie que se dedique a ello y no trabaje con LC transferibleporque no tiene sentido si hay una o dos personas en medio, volver a abrir una cárta de crédito con el coste que conlleva, 3 por 1000...
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo, consultaré lo que dice porque es sumamente interesante y me alegro mucho de que haya intervenido. 
Lo que no entiendo es lo de *"quedarse expuesto"* si es totalmente legal. DE todas formas, es un post sincero, como si hablara a un socio y sin ambagajes, y eso se agradece. Es muy difícil conseguir esto en un foro y mucho menos como este donde siempre hay algún pirado que te lo joroba

Sobre Latinoamérica, yo tengo pendiente una operación que le dio mucho dinero a este amigo mío que desgraciadamente murió el año pasado. En realidad no ganó dinero trayendo maquinaria de Taiwan, el dinero lo hizo con el bolívar suvbencionado asociado a la ayuda a la importación de maquinaria agrícola. En realidad él mismo se compraba la maquinaria con una sociedad interpuesta en Florida. Es también un juego a tres bandas. 

Hay dos cambios del bolívar, el oficial, y el del mercado negro. Cuando la diferencia entre ambos es superior al 35/40%, entonces vale la pena realizarlo. Ya lo explicaré con más detalles. 

Votin, la fiesta de la cerveza es hasta el 4 de Octubre. Yo sólo sé hacer pizzas y tú ir con el Audi Q 5 que te ha comprado papá. Intente explicar algo que no sea la lagartija y tenga que editar el mensaje. Sé de sobra que usted tiene fondo de comercio, así que suelte algo y aprendemos todos. : 

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Ya pase los 40 hace mucho y se comprar coches solito,aunque estoy en la flor de la vida.
Aunque he de reconocer que me apasiona el rollo ese de abrir una cuenta en pais paraiso
y las martingalas.Hace mucho que me aburro con la rutina del trabajo(ademas esta muy flojo).
Por eso hace tiempo que estoy terminado otro negocio,pero este es normal.
La ingeniera financiera me apasiona,tambien he llegado a fabricar cosas raras en china,pero para uso personal o de empresa como estructuras ,letreros de acero ,etc

Ahora estaba dandole la vuelta para comprar un telescopio(tipo personal,nada mas)porque me aburro.La verdad que eso de la icpo no sabia lo que era,pero gracias a
"yomismo" tengo algo nuevo para entretener las neuronas..............
por cierto ya he localizado algo para estudiar..............pero solo para estudiar eh,no seais tiburones,jejejejeje


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2009)

Hay quien ofrece 100 kg de oro a 18500$ kg(mas gastos de transporte) al cambio serian
12950 € el KG................EN EL MERCADO ESTA SOBRE 23000€(ademas como inversion esta exenta del pago de iva )
PUES ESTO DE LAS COMODITIS NO ES NINGUNA TONTERIA...........


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya pase los 40 hace mucho y se comprar coches solito,aunque estoy en la flor de la vida.
> Aunque he de reconocer que me apasiona el rollo ese de abrir una cuenta en pais paraiso
> y las martingalas.Hace mucho que me aburro con la rutina del trabajo(ademas esta muy flojo).
> Por eso hace tiempo que estoy terminado otro negocio,pero este es normal.
> ...



Me tendría que dar las gracias por haber abierto este hilo mamonazo!. No sólo va a aprender a hacer pizzas 

Le creía más joven. Por cierto, el agujero con un cristal grande va para arriba. Si utilizas el telescopio para ver a las vecinas, o Venus, vale, si quieres ver algo más, tienes que comprarte algo decente. 

Saludos.


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay quien ofrece 100 kg de oro a 18500$ kg(mas gastos de transporte) al cambio serian
> 12950 € el KG................EN EL MERCADO ESTA SOBRE 23000€(ademas como inversion esta exenta del pago de iva )
> PUES ESTO DE LAS COMODITIS NO ES NINGUNA TONTERIA...........




Bueno, cada loco con su tema. Tengo en mi mesa como 500 inmuebles de alemania, pero este lo veo interesante....



Bien, un edificio en Berlin. 32 apartamentos. Con impuestos y tal puede salir por un millón de euros. La renta es de unos 106.000 brutos al año. Se puede quedar el edificio como patrimonio, o *se puede vender en un año perfectamente por 1,500.000 euros para rentistas*. 

Lo hacemos a la española. Le pedimos una póliza de crédito al putodirector por un millón con el aval de que somos foreros de Burbuja.info + una prima de 100.000 por si la garantía sola no vale y a otra cosa. 

Es para que quede limpio después de impuestos, (en este precio más o menos),...de unos 300.000 euros, euro arriba, euro abajo. Más que con ING sacas.

Saludos.


----------



## vidyth (22 Ago 2009)

*Totalmente de acuerdo*



fros dijo:


> Es que es esto lo que el buen señor quiere!! . Llámelo ERE en lugar de quiebra, o Cese temporal de convivencia conyugal en lugar se separación, pero vamos a lo mijmo.
> 
> Por supuesto lo que dice el Sr Votin es cierto. Yo no me voy a Marruecos a arrendar por 100 años un terreno y plantar tomates, o a poner una tienda de tomates. Lo que yo hago es contratar con un mayorista la calidad, la cantidad y el precio del tomate y luego me voy a marruecos a buscar un camión.
> 
> ...



Lo primero decirle que siempre le sigo de cerca, Sr Fros. Estoy de acuerdo prácticamente con la totalidad de sus comentarios. Suelen ser muy acertados.

En este caso has puesto un simil muy bueno. El saber vender es muy importante ya sea en los negocios como en ligar. Es cuestión de venderse lo mejor posible a los clientes potenciales como a la chica que nos guste. Este simil lo leí en un libro y es bastante didáctico.

Pienso que es una cualidad de un líder; muchas veces importa menos el servicio o producto que vendas que la impresión que das de cara al cliente. El carisma es una de las cualidades de un líder nato, al igual que el saber llevar las relaciones personales.

Aunque desde luego que tener un buen plan de negocios y todo bien atado es imprescindible.

Un saludo.


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

vidyth dijo:


> Lo primero decirle que siempre le sigo de cerca, Sr Fros. Estoy de acuerdo prácticamente con la totalidad de sus comentarios. Suelen ser muy acertados.
> 
> En este caso has puesto un simil muy bueno. El saber vender es muy importante ya sea en los negocios como en ligar. Es cuestión de venderse lo mejor posible a los clientes potenciales como a la chica que nos guste. Este simil lo leí en un libro y es bastante didáctico.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amig@ vidyth por sus amables palabras.

En este post me siento un poco Forrest Gump corriendo hacia ninguna parte. 



Le mando saludos cordiales.


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> "Quedarse expuesto" es repatriar los beneficios a un banco en España porque hay que someterse a la tributación de aqui.
> 
> A ver si alguien se anima a dar ideas de nuevos negocios o inversiones.




Vaaale, entonces es Legal hasta que metes la pasta a España y entonces es cuando te la pueden reclamar, no es así?. Es decir, el dinero ese lo tienes que seguir circulando por ahí fuera. Más que nada para centrar la cosa. 

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Elputodirector (22 Ago 2009)

Ummmm, el 90% de mis profesores en uno de los mejores masters de Espanistan eran miembros de la ONI. 

Insisto, hacedlo cuantas veces querais, pero....

1º Si os pasais d euna cierta cantidad, es delito.
2º Lo conoce hasta el tato y poca gente lo hace.
3º Te van a pillar (y hablo con conocimiento de causa).
4º Pero sobre todo.... si se te ha ocurrido a ti, no hay problema. Si te lo han propuesto..... recuerda, eres el primo de la mesa de poker. Tu todavia no lo sabes, te enteraras cuando la policia judicial llegue te pille en medio de la calle.
5º PD.- Conozco al menos 3 casos. Uno de ellos un compañero director mio, otros clientes mios. Estan en el talego.


----------



## fros (22 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Sobre las operaciones con sociedades instrumentales como comentas en donde se constituye una tercera que opera como intermediaria siendo del mismo dueño o socios que la empresa que exporta o de la que importa *para inflar las cue**ntas* y *reducir aparentemente los beneficios y para pagos de aranceles e iva*. Para ello la empresa interpuesta tiene que estar emplazada en un país con beneficios fiscales o acuerdos comerciales con el país de destino.
> En Venezuela es dificil actuar así ahora porque hay que pedir un permiso al gobierno para importaciones con divisa extranjera, el permiso cuesta un tiempo y se controla las cantidades de los montos, retrasando los pagos a los proveedores. Tienen problemas con Argentina, Chile, Brasil, han comprado maquinaria, repuestos, carne... y dependen de esa autorización para emitir el pago en dólares.



Lo primero es verdad, se inflan los precios, lo segundo, no van por ahi los tiros. 

Es cierto lo que necesitas autorización, y hay un máximo por maquinaria, pero eso no es impedimento. Lo engorroso es que necesitas la aprobación del gobierno venezolano, pero una vez conseguido el primero, el segundo es más fácil. 

Hablando de carne, en Venezuela los ganaderos, van armados hasta los dientes. Pero no solo los ganaderos, una cosa que me llama la atención, es que los pescadores, tienen su gente armada, para que los piratas no les quiten el pescado en alta mar!!. :. Vamos, que Venezuela es otro mundo. 

El Venezolano trata a los Colombianos como los Españoles a los Marroquíes, para que os hagais una idea de como va la cosa. 
El venezolano es bastante fantasma. Sieeempre conocen al Ministro tal o ministro cual, del que tienen gran influencia. América Latina es otro mundo, y Venezuela un submundo. Eso sí, un español que no sea un orco se hincha a follar por allá si sabe moverse, que no todo van a ser dólares y dinero. 

A mi me quedó grabado, (lo digo para el Señor yomismo que parece que tiene mundo), haber conocido a una hija de el Gran billo de Venezuela, que tiene una estatua en Caracas, "Billo y su orquesta", gran músico y que por cierto, después de más de 20 años sus once hijos de 4 mujeres están todavía disputándose la herencia. Su hija, agregada cultural de la embajada de Venezuela en Berlín Este, aparte de cantarnos en su casa con una copa de vino el bésame mucho, nos contó que la embajada de Venezuela no está en Berlín, sino en Postdam. Y Porqué?. Pues porque el encargado de instalar una nueva embajada, decidió comprar un solar a unos amigos suyos, un solar a precio de oro. Lógicamente este poñítico recibió sus dos millones de dólares como compensación. Es decir, un solar que costó 150.000 euros, se vendió por 7 millones de dólares al gobierno de Venezuela. Así se suelen hacer negocios por aquellas latitudes. La corrupción es imprescindible en la mayoría denegocios de altos vuelos. 

Sobre la banda a tres. No tiene más secreto. Yo compro en Florida una maquinaria por 100.000 dólares. Doy los bolívares al gobierno venezolano por x dólares, el gobierno me concede los dólares, compro la maquinaria (me la compro a mi mismo!!), y entonces con esos dólares subvencionados al 40%, los cambio en bolívares el el mercado negro y vueeelvo a hacer la rueda.

Por cierto, la maquinaria como si se pudre. En taiwan me ha costado 20.000 dólares, así que la puede regalar tranquilamente.

Tienes sus cosas. No es fácil, pero macho, la cosa llegó a un juez (hay cosas por internet de este caso pero por respeto no puedo decir más), y sin problemas.

El juez a mi amigo.

"Usted no sabía nada de la maquinaria que compraba, le engañaron!...

Yo quería decir señoría...

No diga nada, a usted le engañaron esos yanquis de Florida..

Pues..sí Señor juez!!, a mi me engañaron!. 

Caso cerrado!!, el siguiente!!". :

Pero bueno, yo he estado acostumbrado a hacer dos operaciones al año y rascarme la barriga, como bien decía el Señor Apolo. En Marzo el año 2009 ya tenía los garbanzos hechos. -son formas de ver la vida. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (23 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Lo primero es verdad, se inflan los precios, lo segundo, no van por ahi los tiros.
> 
> 
> Sobre la banda a tres. No tiene más secreto. Yo compro en Florida una maquinaria por 100.000 dólares. Doy los bolívares al gobierno venezolano por x dólares, el gobierno me concede los dólares, compro la maquinaria (me la compro a mi mismo!!), y entonces con esos dólares subvencionados al 40%, los cambio en bolívares el el mercado negro y vueeelvo a hacer la rueda.
> ...



Joder, os dejo un par de días solos y me hacéis los sesos agua, a ver si me aclaro, todo el comentario que has realizado aquí sobre la compra venta de maquinaria parece sencillo, pero supongo que de sencillo nada, estas habland de cambiar bolívares en el mercado negro y supongo que eso es un fraude y que luego tienes que blanquear el dinero, antes de volver a empezar la rueda:

Por otro lado os he comentado en alguna ocasión que tengo empeño en ver que posibilidades tengo de exportar y ahora me surge la duda de si existe algún truquillo legal que me facilite esta labor, ya que el principal problema para mí es la repercusión de los costes de transporte sobre el producto.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (23 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Joder, os dejo un par de días solos y me hacéis los sesos agua, a ver si me aclaro, todo el comentario que has realizado aquí sobre la compra venta de maquinaria parece sencillo, pero supongo que de sencillo nada, estas habland de cambiar bolívares en el mercado negro y supongo que eso es un fraude y que *luego tienes que blanquear el dinero*, antes de volver a empezar la rueda:
> 
> Por otro lado os he comentado en alguna ocasión que tengo empeño en ver que posibilidades tengo de exportar y ahora me surge la duda de si existe algún truquillo legal que me facilite esta labor, ya que el principal problema para mí es la repercusión de los costes de transporte sobre el producto.
> 
> Saludos.



No tienes que blanquear nada. El Gobierno tiene un precio fijado por el Dólar, que no se corresponde con el mercado. Por eso se llama dólar subvencionado. Hay casas de cambio, que te lo cambian sin problemas.

Saludos.

Edito: yo también me iré unos diícas a hacer algo provechoso.


----------



## fros (23 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Joder, os dejo un par de días solos y me hacéis los sesos agua, a ver si me aclaro, todo el comentario que has realizado aquí sobre la compra venta de maquinaria parece sencillo, pero supongo que de sencillo nada, estas habland de cambiar bolívares en el mercado negro y supongo que eso es un fraude y que luego tienes que blanquear el dinero, antes de volver a empezar la rueda:
> 
> Por otro lado os he comentado en alguna ocasión que tengo empeño en ver que posibilidades tengo de exportar y ahora me surge la duda de si existe algún truquillo legal que me facilite esta labor, ya que el principal problema para mí es la repercusión de los costes de transporte sobre el producto.
> 
> Saludos.



Si vas para los países del Magreb (Occidente en Arabe), sácate la licencia en el país para poder Exportar/importar. Tengo un amigo que lo hace ne Marruecos y le vale la pena a efectos de aduana. 

Ya le preguntaré más cosas a ver si te es de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Me tendría que dar las gracias por haber abierto este hilo mamonazo!. No sólo va a aprender a hacer pizzas
> 
> Le creía más joven. Por cierto, el agujero con un cristal grande va para arriba. Si utilizas el telescopio para ver a las vecinas, o Venus, vale, si quieres ver algo más, tienes que comprarte algo decente​.
> 
> Saludos.



Supongo que eres de letras,por eso no me voy a reir de ti.

El cristal grande del telescopio VA PARA ATRAS,y el pequeño u ocular se coloca alante SE LLAMAN TELESCOPIOS REFLECTORES o NEWTONIANOS,los de catalejo son de la epoca de tu ABUELO(REFRACTORES)..........

Pd
Mi primer telescopio, un refractor japones de 60 mm me lo regalararon hace
30 años


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Ummmm, el 90% de mis profesores en uno de los mejores masters de Espanistan eran miembros de la ONI.
> 
> Insisto, hacedlo cuantas veces querais, pero....
> 
> ...



El que no te enteras eres tu,si tu tienes una empresa en SUIZA y trabajas para ella en ESPAÑA y LA SOCIEDAD X paga a esa empresa una comision
de 500000 eur ,TRIBUTA EN SUIZA ¿donde esta el delito?

Pregunta como funcionan los ROLLING STONES o las grandes fortunas .
¿Por que hay en GIBRALTAR 80000 sociedades y se hacen cada año 3000 mas?
LOS RICOS NO PAGAN,AVER SI TE ENTERAS CONTRERAS,PAGAMOS LA GENTE
NORMAL
LOS RICOS ESTAN EXENTOS


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que eres de letras,por eso no me voy a reir de ti.
> 
> El cristal grande del telescopio VA PARA ATRAS,y el pequeño u ocular se coloca alante SE LLAMAN TELESCOPIOS REFLECTORES o NEWTONIANOS,los de catalejo son de la epoca de tu ABUELO(REFRACTORES)..........
> 
> ...



Es este no?






> Es el telescopio que inventó Newton, de ahí su nombre. Dispone de un doble juego de espejos, un tubo que permita la mayor entrada de luz que el refractor y por lo tanto mejores observaciones de cielo profundo.
> 
> Éste fué mi segundo telescopio.
> 
> Desventaja importante: si no tiene una buena montura, el telescopio baila demasiado y es imposible enfocar nada si no se dispone de motor.





Telescopios - Caractersticas, modelos, partes .:. Astronoma Sur


A mi me trajeron uno los Reyes magos y podía ver la Luna, venus y unas cuantas estrellas, y sin el telescopio también veía la luna, venus y unas cuantas estrellas.:

Parece ser que miras por el espejo secundario no?, que es más pequeño. 

http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=72239&rendTypeId=33


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> El que no te enteras eres tu,si tu tienes una empresa en SUIZA y trabajas para ella en ESPAÑA y LA SOCIEDAD X paga a esa empresa una comision
> de 500000 eur ,TRIBUTA EN SUIZA ¿donde esta el delito?
> 
> Pregunta como funcionan los ROLLING STONES o las grandes fortunas .
> ...



Vale, pero como decía el Sr. Yomismo, quedas "expuesto" si lo traes para España de vuelta. Es decir, tienes que tributar la pasta.

Pongo "decía", porque nuestro amigo se ha llevado los bártulos del post. No es que haya editado los mensajes, es que no hay ni rastro del Señor yomismo por estos lares. Bueno, sí, los quotes.:

De todas formas le doy las gracias por su intervención.

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (24 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> No tienes que blanquear nada. El Gobierno tiene un precio fijado por el Dólar, que no se corresponde con el mercado. Por eso se llama dólar subvencionado. Hay casas de cambio, que te lo cambian sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Edito: yo también me iré unos diícas a hacer algo provechoso.



17/08/09 El Nacional | 

La falta de divisas dispara los precios de los bienes de consumo importados 

En menos de dos meses los bienes importados, como televisores, electrodomésticos, neveras, cocinas, computadoras, textiles, calzados, licores, y un sinfín de rubros que son comprados en el exterior, han experimentado aumentos de precios de entre 20% y 50% según los comerciantes. Una encuesta hecha por Consecomercio reveló en julio que más de 60% de los empresarios de este sector estaba acudiendo al mercado permuta para obtener las divisas con las cuales repondrán la mercancía. 

La brecha entre la tasa cambiaria oficial y la no oficial se ha elevado de manera exagerada hasta alcanzar una diferencia de más de 200%.

Supongo que este artículo es sobre lo que te referías.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> 17/08/09 El Nacional |
> 
> La falta de divisas dispara los precios de los bienes de consumo importados
> 
> ...



Ostras!!, un 200% :.

No, no es el artículo al que me refería pero gracias por ponerlo. No sabía que la cosa estuviera tan joía por esos lares. 

Lo cierto es que está en internet, y yo no lo sabía. Es venderle la idea a unos franceses, y a los pobres tíos les cayó la de Dios. 

No sé si te enterarás de mucho, porque es un entramado un poco complejo, pero *te lo mando por privado*. Este señor falleció hace un año. LA base del negocio era la triangulación donde el precio de compra subía un 300%, y eso que había inspectores de aduanas que revisaban la mercancía.

Como digo, Venezuela es otro mundo. Mi amigo, se compró un yate, una avioneta, un terreno de más de 4000 Hectáreas, un piso en una torre lujosa de judíos, dos quintas (unifamiliares), y se pulió una gran parte en la dolce vita y mujeres.

Se casó tres veces, y le encantaba como a todos los latinaoamericanos saltar de un lado a otro. Como anécdota, tenía montada una fiesta en su casa con muuuchas mujeres y en medio del lío seguían llamando tías al timbre, al principio se ponía el pantalón y abría la puerta, pero cuando levaba más de una hora en la fiesta y llamaba alguna, él las abría desnudo y decía..Pasad, pasad!, acomodaros, hasta que en estas, llaman a la puerta, y lo mismo, sin mirarla le dice: pasa y ponte cómoda!!, sin darse cuenta de que era su mujer. 

labía pillao!. 

Sé de buena tinta que con la herencia están lanzandose cuchillos los padrinos, las ex-esposas, el hermano, la amiga tal, la cual...es una pasada. 

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Ago 2009)

Buenos días ^__^

Saludos Fros, me alegro de volver a leerte, al menos con tu nick y volviendo a la carga .

Una pizzería, bueno lo montas con un socio con mucha experiencia y este aporta gran parte del capital, al menos el comienzo es bueno...

Aunque no se si para ti tanto... jaja eso es mucho trabajo y tu ya estás acostumbrado a otra clase de vida (la que todos queremos), es un negocio que como comentas, además de las pizzas tiene más negocio (más horas abierto).

Espero que te vaya bien, supongo que te apetecía tener unos ingresos "estables". 

Con respecto a lo que estáis debatiendo ahora, de abrir una empresa en otro lugar, y tributar lo que corresponda en ese país, el único problema que veo es la residencia. 

De siempre he oído, que determinados deportistas, viven en tal lugar para pagar menos impuestos, pero que al menos deberían vivir 6 meses al año en dicho lugar. Esto es solo de oídas... no tengo ni idea.

Otra duda ya que estamos... ¿es legal abrirme una cuenta bancaria (no empresa) en otro país? Pongamos Uruguay... no todos los bancos piden residencia para abrir una cuenta y me interesaría abrir una cuenta allí, tengo negocios a la vista por esa zona y en llevar-traer un dinero te cobran una pasta. 

Un saludo

Acabo de leer tu último mensaje Fros... Si tienes más amigos así por latino-américa ^___^ Presentamelos jajaja


----------



## Usuario eliminado (24 Ago 2009)

Muchacho tú hoy no has dormido, he encontrado la información en la web de oficinascomerciales.es del ICEX, el año pasado me prepare para todo el rollo del PIPE, pero al final no hice nada , esta web dispone de estadísticas y direcciones de interés en algunos países son de utilidad pero en otros no sirven pa na, porque como bien comentas en muchos países los negocios no se hacen así, hay que moverse y tener contactos, de lo contrario sólo se pierde el tiempo. De todas formas esta semana voy a estar con mi abogado y le comentare un poco el tinglao a ver si el sabe algo o me pone en contacto con alguien que sepa de que va. 

A raíz del ICEX, me puse en contacto con empresas que ofrecen muchos estudios de todos tipos, pero amigo cobran por adelantado, si luego no hay resultados ellos se lavan las manos, así también preparo estudios de mercado yo.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Muchacho tú hoy no has dormido, he encontrado la información en la web de oficinascomerciales.es del ICEX, el año pasado me prepare para todo el rollo del PIPE, pero al final no hice nada , esta web dispone de estadísticas y direcciones de interés en algunos países son de utilidad pero en otros no sirven pa na, porque como bien comentas en muchos países los negocios no se hacen así, hay que moverse y tener contactos, de lo contrario sólo se pierde el tiempo. De todas formas esta semana voy a estar con mi abogado y le comentare un poco el tinglao a ver si el sabe algo o me pone en contacto con alguien que sepa de que va.
> 
> *A raíz del ICEX, me puse en contacto con empresas que ofrecen muchos estudios de todos tipos, pero amigo cobran por adelantado*, si luego no hay resultados ellos se lavan las manos, así también preparo estudios de mercado yo.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razón, llevo desde las 5. am levantado con el apiretal y con la nena con fiebre. Cosas que pasan. 

Si eres una empresa muy grande vale, gástate la pasta en estudios de Mercado. Si no es así, lo mejor siempre es ir in situ al sitio. Ya te digo que en Marruecos tengo algún contacto, y a mi me parece un mercado con futuro. Lo que pasa que a mi la forma de ser de esta gente como que no me va, pero con paciencia y una caña se hacen negocios. En Septiembre abriré un hilo en la guardería sobre Marruecos, las marroquinas y otras hierbas. 

No creo mucho en los estudios de mercado. Ganas muchísimo más hablando con la gente. Empresarios españoles los hay por todos lados, e incluso en la embajada, por asuntos de comercio te podrán informar bien. Ahora están dando incentivos para que las empresas se instalen por allá. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (24 Ago 2009)

Espero que lo de la nena no sea nada. Por otro lado comentarle que me vi el artículo que puso del geriátrico/vivienda en Reus, y me pareció de lo más ingenioso, el precio del suelo que habrán conseguido tiene que ser mucho más barato que el de mercado, ya que estamos hablando de suelo industrial pero con permiso de servicios, no vi los precios finales de las concesiones por apartamento, pero me imagino que tienen que ser mucho más baratos que los de mercado, además para el comprador tiene que tener grandes ventajas, ya que además de permitirles hipotecar, en la mayoría de los casos pueden vender su vivienda habitual para comprarse esta nueva, cosa que no ocurre cuando la gente se interna en un geriátrico ya que en muchos casos se desprenden de propiedades para tener cash y pagar todos los meses y cuando este se agota ya no tienen más, conozco algún caso que les ha ocurrido y es deprimente. Me reafirmo en que la imaginación hace a mucha gente ir tres pasos por delante del resto. 


Saludos.


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^
> 
> Saludos Fros, me alegro de volver a leerte, al menos con tu nick y volviendo a la carga .
> 
> ...



Acertadísimo análisis. Es cierto, estoy acostumbrado a otra clase de vida. 

Sobre la tributación es cierto, tienes que hacerlo en tu lugar de residencia. Pero si tienes una S.A. que factura en otro país y liquida los impuestos en ese país, no creo que tengas que realizar una doble tributación. Vamos, seguro que no. 

Sobre Uruguay lo único que sé es que hay mucho ocioso que se va a Punta del Este seis meses de invierno, y otros seis meses los pasa en Europa. No creo que te de problemas abrir una cuenta en Uruguay, pero no estoy seguro. 

Tengo más conocidos latinoamericanos, pero no son como este Señor. Conozco venezolanos de clase media que aterrizaron en España y son un desastre. Eran hijos de papá con vida fácil (clase media) que creían que se iban a comer el mundo y ha tenido que volver a su país con el rabo entre las piernas. 

La idiosincrasia europea no sienta bien a los latinos que no la llegan a entender. Es otra mentalidad.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Sobre lo de el maquinaria en Marruecos eso es como el que va vender ropa usada al mercadillo, alli el 99% de lo que compran es viejo y son unos negociantes, no tratan como en España donde uno crea una sociedad y pide un adelanto por cada máquina importa. Alli traes la máquina y tienes que llevarla en góndola a ciudades del interior porque lo usual es venderlas en el puerto de Tánger y hay mucha competencia y precios muy bajos.
El problema esta en que un marroqui no puede salir a Europa asi como asi para comprar maquinas, pero ya estan para eso sus paisanos por España, Italia y media Francia, yo estuve en Marruecos alli entran Mercedes 190 D, furgonetas llenas de repuestos y porquerias para revender en cualquier cuchitril.
Es decir que despues de tu post habrá quien piense que esto comprar una maquina CASE o un tractor Ebro 55 y venderlo como agua en el desierto, estas muy equivocado.
Imaginaos lo que es negociar con un moro para una alfombra y ahora invertir los papeles... tienes que comprar maquinas con una calidad media de lo que ellos buscan en el caso de maqinaria de construccion: CATERPILLAR, en agricola, JOHN DEREE... primero buscando y comprando la maquina aqui, pagando gondola a Algeciras, pagando el ferris, luego en aduanas eso es un cachondeo propio de esos paises, los aranceles no estan marcados, la policia es corrupta... luego hay muchos robos e el puerto hay que estar con la gondola esperando en el puerto, y el ferris grande tarda 12 horas en llegar entre cargar y descargar, por lo que hay que tener alguien de confianza alli, dficil. En España la maquina se paga a toca teja, y en Marruecos hay que venderla y cobrarla en dirham...
America para los americanos, Marruecos para los marroquis, ningun marroqui se hace rico o gana dinero con eso un español se arruinaria a no ser que sea gitano.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Es este no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Centrate en lo que sabes y no googlees,y si lo haces lee bien.
¿como vas a mirar por el espejo secundario?
El espejo concentra la imagen Y LA MIRAS POR EL OCULAR,leche si lo tienes
hasta escrito en el dibujo OCULAR ,de oculo,por eso puedes cambiar a varios
tipos de oculares para aumentar la potencia .
Eres de esos que no han vista nada mas que la luna ,y ademas eres tan torpe
que seguro que confundes VENUS con JUPITER................
Venus o el lucero del alba solo lo puedes ver al atardecer o amanecer por poco tiempo.......

En fin si quieres saber mas pregunta en privado para no romper el hilo

Antes de tirar el telescopio,si es de 200mm,te lo compro por 50 eur
si es mas bajo lo puedes tirar tu mismo.Los reflectores cada 5 años hay
que calibrarlos,realizar colimacion,etc.......TENIAS QUE HABERTE COMPRADO
UNOS PRIMASTICOS O UN REFRACTOR,es lo mejor para los que no teneis ni
P.Idea,....................esos al no tener mantenimiento no se estropean

¿Que gozas ,vida?clase GRATIS de astronomia............................


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Sobre lo de el maquinaria en Marruecos eso es como el que va vender ropa usada al mercadillo, alli el 99% de lo que compran es viejo y son unos negociantes, no tratan como en España donde uno crea una sociedad y pide un adelanto por cada máquina importa. Alli traes la máquina y tienes que llevarla en góndola a ciudades del interior porque lo usual es venderlas en el puerto de Tánger y hay mucha competencia y precios muy bajos.
> El problema esta en que un marroqui no puede salir a Europa asi como asi para comprar maquinas, pero ya estan para eso sus paisanos por España, Italia y media Francia, yo estuve en Marruecos alli entran Mercedes 190 D, furgonetas llenas de repuestos y porquerias para revender en cualquier cuchitril.
> Es decir que despues de tu post habrá quien piense que esto comprar una maquina CASE o un tractor Ebro 55 y venderlo como agua en el desierto, estas muy equivocado.
> Imaginaos lo que es negociar con un moro para una alfombra y ahora invertir los papeles... tienes que comprar maquinas con una calidad media de lo que ellos buscan en el caso de maqinaria de construccion: CATERPILLAR, en agricola, JOHN DEREE... primero buscando y comprando la maquina aqui, pagando gondola a Algeciras, pagando el ferris, luego en aduanas eso es un cachondeo propio de esos paises, los aranceles no estan marcados, la policia es corrupta... luego hay muchos robos e el puerto hay que estar con la gondola esperando en el puerto, y el ferris grande tarda 12 horas en llegar entre cargar y descargar, por lo que hay que tener alguien de confianza alli, dficil. En España la maquina se paga a toca teja, y en Marruecos hay que venderla y cobrarla en dirham...
> America para los americanos, Marruecos para los marroquis, ningun marroqui se hace rico o gana dinero con eso un español se arruinaria a no ser que sea gitano.



Maestro,me inclino ante vuestra mundologia.En un mar forero de perroflautas
sois el UNICO que ha aportado algo que merezca la pena.
Aunque no te suene mas la flauta de la IMPORT,con una vez basto lo que a cien perroflautas no consiguen en una vida.............

Con dos cojones y mucha inteligencia consigues rentabilizar y defender tu 
dinero,cosa que la pobre clase media rendida y vencida no consigue y por 
lo cual nos toca pagar los desatinos ZAPEROS y sus regalos a los maricones
negros zimbagueses y demas ralea ,mal año nos espera PARDIEZ ,sin ingresos
,con mas gastos que el copon y encima pagando las gilipolleces del cesar zapero..................

Salud Hermano


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Sobre lo de el maquinaria en Marruecos eso es como el que va vender ropa usada al mercadillo, alli el 99% de lo que compran es viejo y son unos negociantes, no tratan como en España donde uno crea una sociedad y pide un adelanto por cada máquina importa. Alli traes la máquina y tienes que llevarla en góndola a ciudades del interior porque lo usual es venderlas en el puerto de Tánger y hay mucha competencia y precios muy bajos.
> El problema esta en que un marroqui no puede salir a Europa asi como asi para comprar maquinas, pero ya estan para eso sus paisanos por España, Italia y media Francia, yo estuve en Marruecos alli entran Mercedes 190 D, furgonetas llenas de repuestos y porquerias para revender en cualquier cuchitril.
> Es decir que despues de tu post habrá quien piense que esto comprar una maquina CASE o un tractor Ebro 55 y venderlo como agua en el desierto, estas muy equivocado.
> Imaginaos lo que es negociar con un moro para una alfombra y ahora invertir los papeles... tienes *que comprar maquinas con una calidad media de lo que ellos buscan *en el caso de maqinaria de construccion: CATERPILLAR, en agricola, JOHN DEREE... primero buscando y comprando la maquina aqui, pagando gondola a Algeciras, pagando el ferris, luego en aduanas eso es un cachondeo propio de esos paises, los aranceles no estan marcados, la policia es corrupta... luego hay muchos robos e el puerto hay que estar con la gondola esperando en el puerto, y el ferris grande tarda 12 horas en llegar entre cargar y descargar, por lo que hay que tener alguien de confianza alli, dficil. En España la maquina se paga a toca teja, y en Marruecos hay que venderla y cobrarla en dirham...
> America para los americanos, Marruecos para los marroquis, ningun marroqui se hace rico o gana dinero con eso un español se arruinaria a no ser que sea gitano.



Y porqué no te vas a ganar la vida?. Yo conozco gente que lo hace, y no sólo compran morralla, de eso nada. Maquinaria superior a los 50.000 euros si son de calidad las puedes vender perfectamente. No es un pelotazo, como el que hicistes de 12 meses doce causas, pero hay movimiento.

En la Aduana, el material agrícola paga muy pocos aranceles, y como dices, ellos quieren calidad media, sino, calidad superior en tractores por ejemplo.

Un Ebro de ahora no te lo comprarán ni jarto de vino, pero uno de los años 60 sí, y porqué?, pues sencillamente porque la aleación del acero es muy superior. Aquella gente no le das sopas con honda. Quieren modelos específicos, como los tractores Deutz-Fhar, y te pagarán bien, si está en condiciones, y en cambio por uno chino ni aunque se los regales lo quieren. Antes se hacían negocios vendiendo los tractores, y ahora el negocio está en los recambios. Eso lo saben, y están dispuestos a pagar más si traes cosas de calidad. También se vende morralla, la que quieras. Depende del nivel al que vayas. 

Ya he puesto como tres veces que yo no haría negocios con los marroquíes porque es muy cansado, pero sí que hay gente que los hace, y de todo tipo. Al menos allí hay movimiento, y para negocios que están en España estancados, ponerte allí por las facilidades que hay, no lo veo mala solución, y a eso me refería. 

Hay dos Licencias para la fabricación de bebidas alcohólicas en Marruecos. Una está en manos de judíos, y la otra la tiene un español, que por cierto murió su padre en Casabalnca en el famoso atentado. Pues bien, aunque parece mentira, y siendo un país islámico. Vende muchísimo y le va bastante bien. Marruecos es diferente en el sentido de que no ves casi viejos. Una ciudad de 200.000 habitantes, el 50% tiene menos de 20 años, las calles están a tope, y la mayoría de cafés céntricos llenos. Allí pones una cafetería de lujo y a triunfar. Yo lo veo un país por explotar, aunque me puedo equivocar, pero es mi opinión. 

Saludos


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro,me inclino ante vuestra mundologia.En un mar forero de perroflautas
> sois el UNICO que ha aportado algo que merezca la pena.
> Aunque no te suene mas la flauta de la IMPORT,con una vez basto lo que a cien perroflautas no consiguen en una vida.............
> 
> ...



Y la tuya por supuesto!!.

Acuérdese de la franquicia de la lagartija y el pasaorero que has puesto!. 

Por cierto, no hace falta cagarse en nadie para dar las gracias!. A ver si hay algún Zimbawés con mala leche viendo el foro...

Merçi por la aclaración del telescopio campeón!. :


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Y la tuya por supuesto!!.
> 
> Acuérdese de la franquicia de la lagartija y el pasaorero que has puesto!.
> 
> ...



Ejem,ejem.......el pasaorero lo puse como vacile,es cierto ,pero el oro hay
que traerselo de MALI,.....y como que no me apetece
Lo dejo para foreros mas intrepidos


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ejem,ejem.......el pasaorero *lo puse como vacile*,es cierto ,pero el oro hay
> que traerselo de MALI,.....y como que no me apetece
> Lo dejo para foreros mas intrepidos



Un vacile?, tuyo??. No me lo creo!!.: 

Mira, si quieres Esmeraldas a mitad de precio, al Sur de Venezuela/Norte de Colombia las puedes conseguir. El problema es llegar allí. Hay gente que contratan servicios de Helicóptero express y les sale bien, otros no salen y sirven de abono a las plantas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Hay muchas oportunidades, aqui y en el extranjero, pero cada uno tiene que ser sincero consigo mismo y decir, bueno, ¿yo me veo capaz de hacer esto, es lo mio, no acabare amargandome, tengo los conocimientos, merece la pena? etc
Marruecos salvo algunas zonas de Tanger o Casablanca no esta preparada para el turismo occidental, si no viaja a Kenitra.
Para nosotros es mas facil amoldarnos a la mentalidad, las formas de trabajar, de actuar, de pagar... a la idiosincracia de un europeo que a la de un marroqui.
Aqui aun taller mecanico regentado por un moro es raro ver a un español, eso no es racismo si no que no estamos acostumbrados a que nos digan "esto te lo arreglo yo por 200€ y mañana esta listo" queremos que nos den un presupuesto con una relación de horas y recambios, iva etc por si hay que reclamar.
Cuando uno viaja a otro sitio pobre, tiene que cambiar él el chip y adaptarse a esa sociedad, eso no es facil en el magreb donde como dices la gente cmpra alcohol en bolsas de basura para que no les vean en almacenes sin rotulo, la carne cuega al aire sin refrigerar, no hay uno estandares de paises serios, comodidad ni seguridad. Ir con la idea de trasladar nuestro pequeño mundo y manera de vivir de España a esos paises.... mal.
Siempre he creido mas en latinoamérica, conectamos mas, las barreras culturales son menores, la religion y el idioma no es un freno.
A una sociedad en Chile le puedes pedir un adelanto o un aval bancario, una LC para el envio de la maquina bajo pedido, eso en Marruecos no les entra en la cabeza, son de toma y dame.
50.000€ es una cantidad seria como para jugartela a llevar una mercancia sin estar vendida, se me ocurren mil alternativas mas seguras como invertir en el caribe en construcción, en suramérica... invertir en financieras en pequeños montos donde el gobierno garantiza en caso de quiebra el reintegro, eso alli es muy habitual, negociar con una franquicia europea o estadounidense que son los mercados que marcan tendencias para llevar una marca de ropa, cafeterias, comida rapida etc en un pais donde no tenga presencia, arrancar con un buen restaurante español en Bogotá o Medellín.... sabes que todo pasa por tu mano, sin traductores ni socios a la fuerza.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Un vacile?, tuyo??. No me lo creo!!.:
> 
> Mira, si quieres Esmeraldas a mitad de precio, al Sur de Venezuela/Norte de Colombia las puedes conseguir. El problema es llegar allí. Hay gente que contratan servicios de Helicóptero express y les sale bien, otros no salen y sirven de abono a las plantas.
> 
> Saludos.



La gente que lee esto debe pensar que es muy facil todo.........
Total,me compro un telescopio y !ole! aver las estrellas........(de eso ya entiendes tu,tarde,pero te diste cuenta que solo sabes montarlo jejejejej)
todo requiere para que salga bien de mucho estudio y preparacion.
La gente sabe que aunque le regalen un piano ,sino estudia y practica ,solo
sacaran ruidos al igual que con el TELES(que seguro que es un trasto para ti)

Con eso quiero decir que aunque se sepa el negocio no todo el mundo puede
realizarlo,se tienen que dar algunas caracteristicas.
Yo puedo traer maquinaria de la CHINA y venderla en MARRUECOS,pero
al ser un mercado diferente, sino lo entiendo me arruinare.
En AFRICA me consta que es el mercado chino mas importante,por ejemplo
los coches no necesitan ser ni EURO IV ni tantas tonterias como en Europa
¿Por que no hay coches chinos en Europa?
RESP-Nadie puede mover una pata sin que lo autorize ALEMANIA,en el ultimo
intento los jueces impidieron a los chinos comercializar,sino que se lo cuenten
a CHINA MOTOR gmbh o MARTIN MOTORS(ITALIA)

Sin padrinos en AFRICA no te bautizas,en sudamerica debe ser igual


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Hay muchas oportunidades, aqui y en el extranjero, pero cada uno tiene que ser sincero consigo mismo y decir, bueno, ¿yo me veo capaz de hacer esto, es lo mio, no acabare amargandome, tengo los conocimientos, merece la pena? etc
> Marruecos salvo algunas zonas de Tanger o Casablanca no esta preparada para el turismo occidental, si no viaja a Kenitra.
> Para nosotros es mas facil amoldarnos a la mentalidad, las formas de trabajar, de actuar, de pagar... a la idiosincracia de un europeo que a la de un marroqui.
> Aqui aun taller mecanico regentado por un moro es raro ver a un español, eso no es racismo si no que no estamos acostumbrados a que nos digan "esto te lo arreglo yo por 200€ y mañana esta listo" queremos que nos den un presupuesto con una relación de horas y recambios, iva etc por si hay que reclamar.
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dice. Ya le digo que yo a mi edad pelearme por allí me resulta agotador, pero veo muchos paisanos míos, de SAbadell, Pueblos de Tarragona y alrededores, instalarse allí, porque las condiciones de impuestos, terreno para la nave, y mano de obra son bastantes reducidas. Empresas de matricería, alguna harinera y componentes del pan como levaduras, empresas de limpieza, fábricas de lejía...tenga en cuenta que hay muchos productos de allí que son españoles. El café por ejemplo es más caro en Marruecos, 

Me tengo que ir, pero me parece un tema interesante.

Es un placer debatir con usted. 

Saludos.


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Es que yo aunque soy jóven he dado mas vueltas que las vacas que llevan a las fiestas de los pueblos.
Algún día escribiré un libro.


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> los coches no necesitan ser ni EURO IV ni tantas tonterias como en Europa
> ¿Por que no hay coches chinos en Europa?
> RESP-Nadie puede mover una pata sin que lo autorize ALEMANIA,en el ultimo
> intento los jueces impidieron a los chinos comercializar,sino que se lo cuenten
> a CHINA MOTOR gmbh o MARTIN MOTORS(ITALIA)



primero quiero pedir perdon por ensuciar este hilo tan interesante,al que sigo muy atentamente, viendo hablar a personas "mayores".
segundo, votin creo que es una suerte que no dejen circular los coches chinos,mira lo que pasa con un coche chino
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g5SRyG6UR2A&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g5SRyG6UR2A&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

mira un coche europedo;
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tIFKdvuTylc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tIFKdvuTylc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

muy bueno el hilo, dejemos que los que saben hablen ,no los "espanteis" ensuciando el hilo
un saludo


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> La gente que lee esto debe pensar que es muy facil todo.........
> Total,me compro un telescopio y !ole! aver las estrellas........(de eso ya entiendes tu,tarde,pero te diste cuenta que solo sabes montarlo jejejejej)
> todo requiere para que salga bien de mucho estudio y preparacion.
> La gente sabe que aunque le regalen un piano ,sino estudia y practica ,solo
> ...



Que sí, que siiii, que lo del Catalejo tú ganas. Ya te dije que tenía un telescopio del año de la tana que me trajeron los reyes, o sea que te doy ganador al tres en raya. Enga. 



Sobre verlo todo muy fácil, pues mira, ni mucho menos, pero lo que hago al ver a una persona abrir un tópic sobre el tema, es primero aprender, segundo intentar dar un consejo constructivo y tercero no ir de perdonavidas, queda muy mal. 

Cuando me han preguntado sobre las subastas he dicho..Ojo!, que os la podeis pegar. Por ahí está el tópic de subastas de Hacienda. Sobre todo información. Es lo más importante para un negocio. Si careces de ella lo tienes mal, después está el fondo de comercio/aptitudes que tengas para realizar esa tarea. Por ejemplo. Un Bar que estabaa tope de gente siempre. Pedían 100.000 euros de traspaso, lo traspasaron y los dos hermanos que lo cogieron no tenían ni la mitad de clientela. El mismo Bar, la misma situación y servían lo mismo, pero no, no gustaba. 

LA gente que lee esto, que no piense que los negocios son fáciles, pero tampoco es descubrir el fuego. A mi me animaron al lío este la tele. Los veía de pequeño y pensaba..si este tío medio garrulo como Del Nido, el Lopera, el Gil y toda la banda están forraos y son medio gagás, tampoco será tan difícil.

Lo que ves en una persona que triunfa es seguridad en sí misma, aunque esté hasta el cuello. Una persona desempleada que lea el post, puede entender dos cosas, o me tengo que morir trabajando con una nómina, o lo puedo intentar y trabajar para mi. La segunda opción será si tiene realmente ganas y empieza a tener las cosas claras. No es fácil, pero tampoco es fácil vivir con un horario, un jefe, aguantar broncas, putadas de los compañeros, con el Ay que me despiden, que me pongo enfermo, que se poe enferma mi mujer y no puedo llevarla al médico...en fin, la exclavitud del Siglo XXI. Los esclavos dejaron de ser rentables porque había que pagar las medicinas, los medicos, el agua, vestirlos....los trabajadores se pagan todo eso, y apenas les queda un remanente para sobrevivir. Esto en un 70%. Encima con las hipotecas están condenados a no cambiar de trabajo o estil de vida durante mucho tiempo. 

Que fracasas?, no pasa nada, siempre puedes volver a fichar, aunque si respiras el aire de la Libertad, aún ganado menos, no vuelves a la nómina. Son formas de pensar y de vivir.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> primero quiero pedir perdon por ensuciar este hilo tan interesante,al que sigo muy atentamente, viendo hablar a personas "mayores".
> segundo, votin creo que es una suerte que no dejen circular los coches chinos,mira lo que pasa con un coche chino
> 
> mira un coche europedoct>
> ...



Las mercancias se adaptan a las normas,eso del video es una ridiculez.
No circulan porque un juez aleman ordeno su retirada ante la demanda de
MERCEDES por copia de diseño.
Son los intereses los que predominan,tu puedes fabricar lo que quieras con
la calidad que quieras en CHINA.
Luego vendran los intereses politicos.


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Hay muchas oportunidades, aqui y en el extranjero, pero cada uno tiene que ser sincero consigo mismo y decir, bueno, ¿yo me veo capaz de hacer esto, es lo mio, no acabare amargandome, tengo los conocimientos, merece la pena? etc
> Marruecos salvo algunas zonas de Tanger o Casablanca no esta preparada para el turismo occidental, si no viaja a Kenitra.
> Para nosotros es mas facil amoldarnos a la mentalidad, las formas de trabajar, de actuar, de pagar... a la idiosincracia de un europeo que a la de un marroqui.
> Aqui aun taller mecanico regentado por un moro es raro ver a un español, eso no es racismo si no que no estamos acostumbrados a que nos digan "esto te lo arreglo yo por 200€ y mañana esta listo" queremos que nos den un presupuesto con una relación de horas y recambios, iva etc por si hay que reclamar.
> ...



Vamos a ver, si yo no me la voy a jugar, ni por 50.000 ni por 5000. Le digo que hay Gente que lo hace y que le va realmente bien. 

Sobre la presencia española. Es cierto que la inflluencia española es muy limitada, y desgraciadamente cada vez menos en Marruecos. En Tánger está el Instituto Ochoa, donde van españoles y marroquíes de bien. Hace poco había un periódico subvencionado por el gobierno español pero lo quitaron.

En Tánger van muchos turistas andaluces. Se cogen las teles (o al menos se cogía) españolas. Hay que tener en cuenta que el RIF fue durante muchos años colonia española, hasta 1956. Desde Larache hasta la costa mediterránea los mayores saben español, y los jóvenes algunos. El problema es que la influencia francesa es muy grande, y España no hace nada para recuperar culturalmente aquella zona. 

Otra cosa, Larache como muchas ciudades en diez años están teniendo un crecimiento espectacular. Los rifeños no se sentían marrioquíes y Hassán segundo tenía marginada aquella zona. Su hijo ha cambiado de política y las ciudades están teniendo un cambio muy grande. Eso sí, están intentando anular todo vestigio de lo español, aunque lo hacen disimuladamente. 

Larache - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Así que no estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el análisis de que es una zona muy distinta a la española. Ves el poso de los español por sus calles, sus avenidas, su plaza de toros, sus teatros...aunque no le falta tampoco parte de razón.

Edito: en Septiembre abriré el la Guarde un tópic sobre la mujer marroquina...



Como Forrest Gump me he cansado de correr. Ale, dejo este post para el que quiera seguir corriendo. 

Ha sido un placer. 


Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Gracias FROS,las niñas y yo vamos a seguir corriendonos un poco....


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Yo pienso que Jesús Gil tenia que tenía que ser muy vivo, si no uno no hace negocios de esa envergadura, era de Burgo de Osma, seguramente no tenía ni el certificado de estudios y ¿cuantos unversitarios han llegado a su nivel?
El triunfar en los negocios no depende de la formación, aunque ésta ayuda.
Luego aqui en España cualquier negocio que quieras montar aunque sea un puesto de caramelos te piden lo que no vale, un bar de copas, una peluqueria, una fruteria... son las alternativa mas recurridas para pasar al autoempleo pero hay que tener como mínimo 40.000€ y es poco.
No es decir de la noche a la mañana, venga me lanzo a piscina de cabeza haya o no haya agua, hay que buscar financiación si no se tiene, estar preparado, y tener suficiente solvencia y no tener cargas como para aguantar los primeros meses que serán de pérdidas. A eso hay que sumarle la cuota de autónomo, pemisos...
Eso de pasar de tener jefe a ser el jefe suena muy bonito, pero la realidad es que para cualquier negocio que quieras montar, te hace falta dinero, y si no tienes dinero mejor que no pienses nada porque te hundes.


----------



## Duke5 (24 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> La gente que lee esto debe pensar que es muy facil todo.........
> Total,me compro un telescopio y !ole! aver las estrellas........(de eso ya entiendes tu,tarde,pero te diste cuenta que solo sabes montarlo jejejejej)
> todo requiere para que salga bien de mucho estudio y preparacion.
> La gente sabe que aunque le regalen un piano ,sino estudia y practica ,solo
> ...



Saludos y gracias a todos los participantes, mucho se aprende de Uds. 

Por cierto, me encantará visitarle al Sr. Fros, cuando inaugure su local... y le deseo toda la suerte del mundo.

De Àfrica no conozco casos, pero de Sudamérica si... les sacaron hasta la camisa a los inversores españoles la década pasada, por no tener padrinos, y por no pagar la _mordida_ a los caciques locales.

Saludos,


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Eso es lo que llaman "la malicia indígena", muchos sudamericanos creyendose mas listos que el extrajero, le tiende la trampa al inversor para robarle 4 pesos, creando un clima de desconfianza que hace que el tejido empresarial de estos paises sea el que es, sin apenas empresas de importancia salvo las multinacionales.
Al contrario que aqui, que estamos deseando que lleguen empresas a crear puestos de trabajo, sean de donde sean.


----------



## fros (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Yo pienso que Jesús Gil tenia que tenía que ser muy vivo, si no uno no hace negocios de esa envergadura, era de Burgo de Osma, seguramente no tenía ni el certificado de estudios y ¿cuantos unversitarios han llegado a su nivel?
> El triunfar en los negocios no depende de la formación, aunque ésta ayuda.
> Luego aqui en España cualquier negocio que quieras montar aunque sea un puesto de caramelos te piden lo que no vale, un bar de copas, una peluqueria, una fruteria... son las alternativa mas recurridas para pasar al autoempleo pero hay que tener como mínimo 40.000€ y es poco.
> No es decir de la noche a la mañana, venga me lanzo a piscina de cabeza haya o no haya agua, hay que buscar financiación si no se tiene, estar preparado, y tener suficiente solvencia y no tener cargas como para aguantar los primeros meses que serán de pérdidas. A eso hay que sumarle la cuota de autónomo, pemisos...
> Eso de pasar de tener jefe a ser el jefe suena muy bonito, pero la realidad es que para cualquier negocio que quieras montar, te hace falta dinero, y si no tienes dinero mejor que no pienses nada porque te hundes.



Jesús Gil quería estudiar para veterinaria, pero eso de curar burros pronto vio que noera lo suyo.

No era un iletrado precisamente, aunque era muy bruto.



> *(El Burgo de Osma, 1933 - Madrid, 2004) Empresario, político y directivo de fútbol español. Gregorio Jesús Gil y Gil nació en El Burgo de Osma, Soria, el 12 de marzo de 1933, como primogénito de los cuatro hijos de un matrimonio de extracción social humilde, cuyo cabeza de familia falleció cuando él tenía diecisiete años.
> 
> Cuatro años después de este suceso, se matriculó en la Facultad de Ciencias Económicas de Madrid, pero abandonó pronto los estudios porque estaba ansioso de hacer fortuna en la capital, donde en 1961 se casó con María de los Ángeles Marín Cobo, que le dio tres hijos y una hija.
> 
> Tras acumular un notable capital con la compraventa de automóviles y de solares, se dijo a sí mismo que el negocio-negocio estaba en la construcción. Su primera gran obra fue el complejo de 1.200 hectáreas en Los Ángeles de San Rafael, que le reportó pingües beneficios, pero que le acarreó también su primera gran desgracia: el 15 de junio de 1969 se derrumbó el techo del comedor donde se celebraba una convención, con un balance de sesenta y ocho muertos. Dos años después fue condenado a cinco de cárcel, pero al año siguiente fue indultado por Franco gracias a la intervención del almirante Luis Carrero Blanco.*



http://www.biografiasyvidas.com/biografia/g/gil_jesus.htm

Creo que cuando sucedió la tragedia estaba de Gobernador Civil Adolfo Suárez. Hay algunas biografías no autorizadas de este personaje por ahí que son muy entretenidas. 

Sobre que hace falta dinero..pues sí, pero este foro es un ejemplo de que con poco dinero se pueden hacer cosas, aunque se necesite seguir trabajando. Lo mejor es formarse en lo que te guste hacer. Me escribió un privado un Señor que es especialista en relojes antiguos entre otras cosas. Pues bueno, se va ganando la vida. 

Tengo un amigo que ha restaurado un carro de Pagès. LE costó 200 euros Pues bien, le dan 4.000 y no lo vende. Tiene un trabajo en una química, un par de caballos y ponys que los cede en fiestas, y un tractor que alquila para cabalgata de Reyes y fiesta mayor. Tiene una página web donde se anuncia transportando caballos por Cataluña. Tiene un remolque preparado para ello, y cada semana tiene un viaje. 

Es difícil empezar sin dinero, pero no imposible. Es más, hacer la rueda cuesta mucho y al principio hay que hacer milagros, pero sé más de uno que con una mano delante y otra detrás empezó a hacer dinero de verdad. 

Lo principal es la idea, la formación y tener las cosas claras. A ver si es cierto lo de que quieren poner un subforo de emprendedores y hablamos allí de todo esto. Hay cuarenta mil ideas. Trayendo coches antiguos de Alemania por 3000 euros y restaurarlos, o sacándote el IG I, y el IGII en los cursillos del paro, tienes mucho ganado para instalar calderas por ejemplo. Ahora está todo parado, pero la Señora María todavía tiene que cambiar la caldera cada diez/quince años. 

Yo me saqué el Título NIA, es decir, poder firmar boletines del agua con un cursillo y un examen en Industria. Sólo porque el material me cuesta un50% más barato me vale la pena. Lo de las instalaciones es otro mundo para el que quiera meterse en ese mundo. (por cierto, muy parado en estos momentos, es verdad, el de instalador de placas fotovoltaicas es la única que repunta). 

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Conozco el caso de un empresario que monta una industria en Argentina,todo de puta madre al principio,pero cuando se vino a dar cuenta el encargado HP se habia puesto
las naves a su nombre........... 
!...y encima el tio cara queria seguir fabricando y venderle
el producto a su jefe,vamos convertirlo en cliente!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Se deberia hacer 3 subforos

1º-Foro del pelotazo-ZONA VIP-(solo con experiencia y algo que contar)

2º-Foro de montar un negociete para sacar un sueldo

3º-Foro de mirones ,nada que contar,solo mirar.....proyectos,pajasmentales y asin....


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Una pregunta para YOMISMO,me puedes aclarar esto........a que se refiere el precio???

Diesel D2 Gas Oil 
Period: 50,000 x 12 Months Contract 
Quality: Standard Quality 
Origin: Russian Federation 
Price: $400 CIF ASWP (Please note price to be confirmed when soft offer is issued) 
Inspection:Societe Generale de Surveillance (SGS) at the expense of Seller 

Quantity : 50.000 MT/month x 12 - Price : $ 380 
Quantity : 100.000 MT/month x 12 - Price : $360/$370 

Quantity : 200.000 MT/month x 12 - Price : $340/$360 
Quantity : 300.000 MT/month x 12 - Price : $340/$320 

Minimum order as a trial : 50, 000 MT 
We are working directly with the Seller and the more you order the more the price are negoitiable 

Seller-Side $10 Closed 
Buyer-Side $10 Open 
We do not need BCL or RWA 



Procedure 
1. Contract issued and signed 
2. Non-operative payment instrument issued 
3. Full POP + 2% PB posted 
4. MFPA/NCNDA signed 
5. ICPO issued 

Procedure and Full Product Specification will be provided immediately following inquiry.


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Ese commodity es una estafa, no existe biodiesel a 400USD CIF, con suerte a 750 si, ¿a que se refiere el que?

CIF es un incoterm, es una modalidad de comercio internacional en la que se pacta la entrega de una mercancia a ser pagada en el puerto de destino, ASWP viene a significar "a la vista de la mercancia se efectua entrega y pago bajo condiciones de calidad pactadas"


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

He realizado importaciones y mandado L/C etc, pero nunca me he movido por las materias primas,me refiero que por 400$ cuantos litros de gasoil??


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Se refiere a una tonelada.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

En rusia el negocio del petroleo no es como aqui........existen particulares que te venden
el petroleo,lo explotan ellos mismos,como el que tiene una granja de cerdos.......
Lo malo es que por cuatro duros te pegan tres tiros.......


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Pero en teoria todos los rusos lo venden por lo mismo..............
D2 Diesel: RUSSIAN Gas Oil L0.02-62 / D2 GOST 305-82(45/47)


Origin: Russia
CIF: $340 Gross / $320 Net
FOB Vladivostok: $310 / $290
QUANTITY (min/max): 100,000MT / 1MILLION MT x 12 months
Loading Ports: RUSSIA (Black Sea / Rotterdam)

PROCEDURES

Buyer issues ICPO with full Banking info, Seller conducts soft probe and NCNDA/IMPFA.
Seller issues and sends Draft Contract to Buyer.
Buyer reviews the Draft Contract and makes modification counter signs and returns to Seller.
Buyer and Seller sign and exchange final contract.
When the Contract is accepted by both parties, the hard copies of the contract will Notarized and Legalized in Moscow Court, Buyer and Seller will borne the fees (PAYMENT BY MT103/23); Buyer and Seller will sign and seal the hard copies Contract.
Buyer and Seller with Banks agree on the text for the SBLC
Seller provides a partial POP to Buyer.
Buyer issues operative or non–operative 100% irrevocable, Transferable Revolving DLC of Buyer’s choice to Seller’s Bank.
Seller issues full POP documents to Buyer through Bank to Bank.
Seller’s Bank issue 2% PB to the Buyer Bank for product cost.
Seller shall issue the first cargo delivery confirmation and date.

SPECIFICATIONS
COMPONENT UNIT MIN. MAX.
Density at 20 Deg C (ºC) kg/m3 0.870
Colour 2.0
Flash point, PMCC ºC 57 62
Kinematic viscosity at 20 ºC CST 3.0 6.0
Pour point ºC (*) -10.0
Cloud point ºC (*) -5.0
Mercaptan sulphur 0.01
Acidity, mg / 1000 cm3 5
Iodine number g/100g 6
Ash %wt 0.01
Total Sulphur %wt 0.02 0.05
Copper corrosion 3 hrs at 50 °C (typical) 1 A
CCR on 10% Residues %wt 0.20
Cetane index 45 
Distillation range : 
- 50% Recovered Volume ºC 280
- 90% Recovered Volume ºC  360
- Bacteria MBC Fibre / it 500
- Bacteria CFU Fibre / it 1000


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

¿Quien puede comprar en España?


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

En el biodiesel y aceite vegetal, la mayor parte de los que se ofrecen vendiendolos o son estafadores o son mentira.
Nigeria y Camerún, son lugares donde dicen tener grandes cantidades, un vez enviada la LC el supuesto vendedor pide 500€ para un documento X, o para un permiso... y ya has visto al vendedor.
Luego la refinería que la mayor parte estan en Malasia, tienen sus "seller mandates" o representante en exlusiva que cubren casi todos los paises donde su producto es susceptible de tener compradores. El seller ofrece el producto y ahi hay gente que a su vez reofertan el aceite o biodiesel a otros creandose una situación dificil, esas cadenas tan largas de intermediarios... por tonelada el beneficio medio por intermediario viene a ser de entre 3 y 5 USD.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Pero cuando te mueves en esas cifras,ni el comprador ni el vendedor pueden ser mindundis porque los bancos si no lo ven claro los mandarian a la mierda a las dos partes......
El dinero lo ponen los bancos y el cliente tiene que tener pulmones por los dos lados para
la L/C ,ADEMAS SI EL FORWARDER lo pone el que compra en FOB o EXWORKS,es dificil
que pueda cargar lo que no es...........
Si la operacion es un rollo ,ni siquiera empieza....y menos te van a pedir 500 $ de mierda,eso daria hasta risa........
¿Quien compra en España?¿no pueden comprar en rusia?¿por que?

Hablan de GASOIL no BIODIESEL....


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Apenas he leido lo que habias pegado, Diesel B2 es gasoil con un 2% de biodiesel.
El comprador debe de ser una empresa que vaya a dar un uso comercial o de segundo tratamiento a ese producto, normalmente son consorcios de gasolineras o empresas como CEPSA O SELL.
Para mil euros o mil millones el que vaya a pedir un crédito tiene que demostrar solvencia y una LC es un crédito documentario que se hace efecivo al presentar unos documentos que demuestren la recepción en conformidad, lo que ponias arriba "SGS" o Veritas o la auditora que sea encargada de verificar en puerto de destino.
Es que esas cantidades no se despachan FOB o EXworks.
Tu entra en una pagina de contactos de compra como alibaba y veras nigerianos y cameruneses ofreciendo esos comodities sin tenerlos, tambien de paises el este y el juego es conseguir que un cliente interesado pague por conceptos ridículos, 300€, 500€ para una autorización de no se que...
Pueden comprar en Rusia, pero no me suena a mi Rusia como proveedor de diesel, biodiesel ni nada de eso.
Como te digo, Malasia, Indonesia, USA... es que ese precio no existe solo un pardillo entraría a interesarse, el precio está regulado por la bolsa y las diferncias son mínimas por tonelada.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Apenas he leido lo que habias pegado, Diesel B2 es gasoil con un 2% de biodiesel.
> El comprador debe de ser una empresa que vaya a dar un uso comercial o de segundo tratamiento a ese producto, normalmente son consorcios de gasolineras o empresas como CEPSA O SELL.
> Para mil euros o mil millones el que vaya a pedir un crédito tiene que demostrar solvencia y una LC es un crédito documentario que se hace efecivo al presentar unos documentos que demuestren la recepción en conformidad, lo que ponias arriba "SGS" o Veritas o la auditora que sea encargada de verificar en puerto de destino.
> Es que esas cantidades no se despachan FOB o EXworks.
> ...



Esta es la web D2 Diesel : STARWAY INDUSTRIES: JET FUEL
Hombre .......alibaba no lo miro en esta cosas,daria risa.


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Ya he visto la web, la dirección de contacto está en USA, si el diesel viene de USA tiene una tasa de arancel de unos 300€ por tonelada a añadir a esos 400 USD lo que ya lo pondría en su sitio.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Ya he visto la web, la dirección de contacto está en USA, si el diesel viene de USA tiene una tasa de arancel de unos 300€ por tonelada a añadir a esos 400 USD lo que ya lo pondría en su sitio.



No,se carga en vladivostock.
¿¿Se puede llamar por telefono a la campsa para venderselo o suena ridiculo??
Oiga,que tengo 100.000 toneladas de diesel ¿LO QUIERE USTED?
Tome usted nota de la cuenta SUIZA del proveedor y del broker..........


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Vladivostock y Golfo Pérsico son los orígenes según eso.
Para vender cantidades así tienes que saber el precio demercado actual y conseguir mejorarlo en un porcentaje alto, es decir si se vende en 750 USD CIF encontrarlo en 700 USD CIF y ofrecerlo a alguien que te haya contactado o que sepas que tiene interés real de compra. El cliente siempre va a intentar puentear al intermediario para evitar su comisión, por eso lo del NCND.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Pero venderlo a alguien fuera de España es muy dificil no???
y aqui tendrias que buscar a CEPSA,etc....y estas compañias serian asi de tontas para
comprar a un ruso con intermediarios.
con todo el dinero que tienen pueden pagar agentes para buscar directamente


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ago 2009)

Vamos a ver 
un litro diesel pesa 0.85 kg, luego 1 tn son 1176 litros a 400 $,salen 0,34 $ que al cambio
son 0.23 eur...si lo venden en la gasolinera a 0.95 y el 60% son impuestos nos quedaria
mas o menos de margen bruto sobre 0.38 ,de 0.17
Lo cual quiere decir que no se puede vender a 700$ la tonelada pues entonces seria el
coste del litro sobre 0,4......................

Conclusion,debes de estar equivocado y el precio correcto es 400$ la tn


----------



## Yomismo_ (24 Ago 2009)

Empresas como esas o mas grandes compran a precio, preieren como cualquiera que la cadena sea lo mas corta posible pero si les ofrecesun muy buen precio... te van a buscar, te llaman mil veces y se ponen a tus pies.
¿Venderlo a otro país? si como te digo estos precios son internacionales, el que se dedica a comprar a esta escala sabe hastaelúltimo céntimo de cuanto ha cotizado hoy el commodity que desea comprar.
Se desconfía de África y Sudamérica, también de paises del este y por supueto de aquellos queno produzcan ese bien.
Normalmente estas empresas no pagan a cuatro tios que van buscando por ahi sino que son los mismos socios los que buscan y se ponen en contacto con los traders o sellers, sociedades capital-riesgo, donde los socios se reparten beneficios obtenidos en cada ejercicio por su busqueda etc


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

A ver:

1º El diesel esta a un precio medio CIF (que en bolsa se refiere FOB Rotterdam) sobre unos 750 dólares americanos.
2º El cambio USD-€ viene a sr 1€ - 1,41 USD por lo que serían uno 530 € la toneada
3º No se lo que pesa el litro de diesel si es verdad que pesa 0,85kg y que una tonelada son 1.176 litros sale 0,45€ CIF
4º Ese valor no incluye la nacionalización del producto, el tipo de arancel depende del pais de origen.
5º Pongamos que el arancel es el 20%, el precio del litro sería ya nacionalizado en territorio español de 0.54€/litro y si el precio del diesel esta a 0,95 restamos a 0,95 0,45 y sale 50 céntimos que son un 53% supuestamente de impuestos ya que el beneficio por litro en la gasolinera es de un 1 o 1,5 centimos por litro.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Empresas como esas o mas grandes compran a precio, preieren como cualquiera que la cadena sea lo mas corta posible pero si les ofrecesun muy buen precio... te van a buscar, te llaman mil veces y se ponen a tus pies.
> ¿Venderlo a otro país? si como te digo estos precios son internacionales, el que se dedica a comprar a esta escala sabe hastaelúltimo céntimo de cuanto ha cotizado hoy el commodity que desea comprar.
> Se desconfía de África y Sudamérica, también de paises del este y por supueto de aquellos queno produzcan ese bien.
> Normalmente estas empresas no pagan a cuatro tios que van buscando por ahi sino que son los mismos socios los que buscan y se ponen en contacto con los traders o sellers, sociedades capital-riesgo, donde los socios se reparten beneficios obtenidos en cada ejercicio por su busqueda etc



Lo que dices suena logico,¿entonces que hace este tio vendiendo petroleo
ruso en MARBELLA y colocando anuncios?

Company Name: PETROSELL INC.
Street Address:	Ur. San Paul De Mar Sur, C 15
City:	Marbella
Province/State:	Malaga
Country/Region:	Spain
Zip:	29604
Telephone:	34-952-833940
Mobile Phone:	0034690622209
Fax:	34-952-833940
Website:	Homepage 



Commodity: D2 Gas Oil GOST 305/82
Origin: Russia
Quantity: 3 Million Metric Tons
Contract period: SPOT
Delivery: FOB Rotterdam
Price: $505/495
Payment: By Irrevocable Letter of Credit or other financial instrument agreed between buyer and seller
POP: To be issued by sellers bank to buyers bank after receipt of contract
Lift-able: Immediate transfer of title 
Inspection: By SGS, Certificate of quality and quantity, radioactivity and all shipping documents listed in contract.
OPERATION PROCEDURES
1. Buyer submits NCND/IMFPA complete with banking information and target price. 
2. Seller issues Draft Contract. 
3. Buyer signs and returns Contract 
4. Seller issues Soft POP to include Tank receipts and SGS reports 
5. Buyer issues payment instrument
6. Seller bank issues Full POP 
7. Seller issues 2% Performance Bond. 
8. Delivery commences
Only serious Buyers or their direct mandates. No long agent chains. No changes in Procedure!!! Please abstain scammers. It´s just a lost of time.
Have a nice trading day


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yo pienso que el BIODIESEL esta a 700 $ la tonelada y el DIESEL normal a 350-400$
de ahi el lio,pues sino todo el mundo se tiraria a la piscina..................


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

A mi un anuncio no me dice nada yo tambien puedo entrar a una web de anuncios y anunciar bicicletas de perú a dos cincuenta.
No digo que sea un timo, pero ¿tu has visto el diesel?,mucha gente anuncia cosas que no existen para estafar y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

No hombre, si la diferncia fuera tan abismal no existiria el biodiesel, ni los reactores que cada vez hay mas para producirlo con aceite vegetal
En la gasolinera si un litro de bidiesel E Plus (en Repsol) o Cepsa Star o como se llame según la gasolinera esta a 0,95€ el diesel de toda la vida, el común fabricado 100% a base de petroleo cuesta como mucho 3 céntimos menos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Diferencia abismal ahora con el barril a 70$,pero en AGOSTO del 2008 estaba el barril a 140$
sigo pensando que tienes un error de valoracion de BIODIESEL y DIESEL
De todas formas ire buscando los telefonos de la CEPSA para ofrecerle..........


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Un barril de crudo no es de diesel ni de biodiesel, no es error de valoración porque no me dedico a eso pero entra a la web de la bolsa de Rotterdam y ahi vendrá.
Luego has dividido un tema tan complejo como los combustibles en dos tipos: diesel y biodiesel y a correr, que yo sepa hay B2, B50 B100... y los que habrá...
Llamar a Cepsa para venderles es como ir al chalet de Amancio Ortega a decirle: Oiga tengo telas a buen precio, venga que se acaban!!


----------



## Africano (25 Ago 2009)

Es relativamente fácil hacer biodiesel, mi hermano lo ha hecho casero en poca cantidad con grasas y/o aceites. Lo que veo mas complicado es hacerlo todo de la misma calidad. Aunque, personalmente, no me veo yo vendiendo gasoil como el lechero del pueblo  como experimento no estuvo mal.
Saludos a todos que hay mas gente de la que parece leyendo.


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

Un ruso vendiendo diesel en Marbella??? hola?? hay alguien ahí?? a nadie mas le da mala espina ese negocio??? Personalmente no haría negocios con un ruso que se anuncie por Marbella ni aunque me regale dinero.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Un ruso vendiendo diesel en Marbella??? hola?? hay alguien ahí?? a nadie mas le da mala espina ese negocio??? Personalmente no haría negocios con un ruso que se anuncie por Marbella ni aunque me regale dinero.



Hola Luis, pues sí a mi también me hecha para atrás, de todas formas Votín si se anima y nos cuenta la conversación con CEPSA, igual nos hechamos unas risas.

Un amigo mío vendía aceite de oliva a CHINA, precio CIF, al tercer envío la cagada padre, no se lo retiraban del puerto porque según ellos no cumplia la calidad, a las tres semanas recibe una llamada. Si nos rebajas el 80 % del precio te retiramos el contenedor, bajada de pantalones y los margenes de la operación a tomar por saco. Anda contento el hombre con los chinos.

De todas formas como decía el Sr.Yomismo, yo latinoamerica tampoco lo veo un mal lugar para hacer negocios, ya que existen países con ingresos importantes y con unos niveles de importación muy altos. Allí lo más interesante es dar con los contactos adecuados, ya que por lo que he estado viendo hay productos que al tener que importarlos admiten unos precios más elevados.

Y países como Brasil, que están despegando su economía y con una cantidad de clientes potenciales muy superior a lo que estamos acostumbrados. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Yo pienso que Jesús Gil tenia que tenía que ser muy vivo, si no uno no hace negocios de esa envergadura, era de Burgo de Osma, seguramente no tenía ni el certificado de estudios y ¿cuantos unversitarios han llegado a su nivel?



Jesús Gil y la mayoría de emprendedores de esas generaciones que "triunfaron" lo hicieron por varias razones:

1. Ser emprendedores, su caracter, etc... lo obvio.
2. La coyuntura. En un país que sólo puede ir para arriba es mucho más facil encontrar oportunidades y desarrollarlas que en uno ya desarrollado, con la estructura económica formada.
3. La falta de escrúpulos. Cuantos menos escrúpulos tengas, más lejos llegarás. Estar dispuesto a comprar voluntades, saltarte la ley, amenazar, etc... son claras ventajas competitivas.

Se me vienen a la cabeza muchos otros emprendedores de ese palo: Tomás Pascual, Juan March, etc..


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Jesús Gil y la mayoría de emprendedores de esas generaciones que "triunfaron" lo hicieron por varias razones:
> 
> 1. Ser emprendedores, su caracter, etc... lo obvio.
> 2. La coyuntura. En un país que sólo puede ir para arriba es mucho más facil encontrar oportunidades y desarrollarlas que en uno ya desarrollado, con la estructura económica formada.
> ...



Nadie creo que esté discutiendo eso, incluso yo creo que te has dejado muchos, la mayoría de las privatizaciones de este país han sido montadas para que se beneficiarian cuatro, y desde el gobierno estamos acostumbrados a que se modifiquen legislaciones para beneficiar de nuevo a cuatro y que de esa forma no se tengan que saltar ninguna ley, existen muchas formas de no tener escrúpulos. De todas formas los que estamos por aquí dudo mucho que pertenezcamos a esa "élite", somos conscientes de lo complicadas que son las cosas, por eso si te has fijado, se comenta muy poco lo que se pueda hacer por España, tenemos todos bastante claro lo jodido que está aquí el tema y de ahí las inquietudes de ver que puede funcionar y donde?.

Saludos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (25 Ago 2009)

Bueno, era por intentar aportar algo. Es que tampoco tengo mucho más que contar.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,se carga en vladivostock.
> ¿¿Se puede llamar por telefono a la campsa para venderselo o suena ridiculo??
> Oiga,que tengo 100.000 toneladas de diesel ¿LO QUIERE USTED?
> Tome usted nota de la cuenta SUIZA del proveedor y del broker..........





El Sr. *Robbin Madoff *ha dicho:



> Hola Luis, pues sí a mi también me hecha para atrás, de todas formas Votín si se anima y nos cuenta la conversación con CEPSA, igual nos hechamos unas risas



Pues sí, si la conversación dura más de 30 segundos sería la ostia verlo por el youtube!!. 

Una vez comentamos esto con un abogado bastanta experimentado en las lides de la exportación. Pues bien, al decirle lo del petróleo lo primero que me dijo es que no te metas que hay mucho mafioso en ese mundo. 

En Venezuela no hace mucho estaba el litro a tres céntimos de euro, por supuesto está subvencionado, pero a ese precio...coño!!, llenas un tanque y te forras!!. Aunque lo saques de allí, tranquilo que si no estás en ese mundo, o te lo roban, o no lo vendes. Es muy difícil hacer negocios con petróleo o derivados a cierta escala. 

LA mafia rusa lo hace pasándolo de anticongelante. Es decir, le cambian el color y cuando lo sacan, lo vuelven a cambiar. Cada tanque (no me acuerdo de su capacidad), son de beneficio 500.000 euros. Lo mismo hacen con el alcohol, pero eso en Estados Unidos para exportar a países bálticos y Rusia. Llevan "anticongelante" que apenas paga impuestos, y se convierte en destino por arte de magia en Alcohol. 

Sobre gas y otros productos de Rusia. Le dije a un amigo Ucraniano, ingeniero de máquinas de buques en paro, traer gas de allí u otro producto, pero es imposible. Hay un control absoluto del mercado, y si un pringado quiere llevarse un camión, tienes que pagar a distintas mafias por el camino, y gracias al final si acabas con el camión y entero para haber acabado pagando más que si lo compras en destino. 

Plástico es un buen producto (derivado del petróleo), y mucho más limpio, pero de fábrica. 

http://www.venezuelasite.com/portal/36/166/491/

Teníamos una abogada Venezolana con ideas de Tico (la mujer española es mu mala y esas cosas), que por cierto, menudos aires por ser una Licenciada...que conocía a no sé quién y podíamos sacar plástico virgen de Venezuela a un precio competitivo. No es lo mismo comprar una partida para elaborar el plástico en origen (te cobran un precio porque creas industria), que exportarlo (tarifas oficiales de trust). Bueno, al final rien de rien. Nada de influencias ni ostias. 

De todas formas, en el Polígono de Tarragona, un chaval, con una máquina en una nave, un sólo trabajador y plástico virgen, el tío hace bolsas de plástico y se va ganando la vida. Incluso exporta fuera. Es en muy pequeña escala, pero la inversión es mínima al contrario de lo que pueda parecer. Tiene un embudo donde calienta las bolitas esas, luego una máquina con unos rodillos y ya está, poco más. 

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Uno de mis proveedores está en Tarragona y han hecho dinero con el coke micronizado (residuo del petróleo), y les ha ido muy bien, pero manejan cargas completas con margénes reducidos, donde hacían negocio era stockando en puerto cuando bajaba para venderlo cuando el precio subia. No le ha ido nada mal pero con los rollos de medio ambiente es un producto cada vez mas penalizado, ahora se está introduciendo en las biomasas y yo la verdad no le veo mucho futuro, quizás me equivoque?


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Hola Luis, pues sí a mi también me hecha para atrás, de todas formas Votín si se anima y nos cuenta la conversación con CEPSA, igual nos hechamos unas risas.
> 
> Un amigo mío vendía aceite de oliva a CHINA, precio CIF, al tercer envío la cagada padre, no se lo retiraban del puerto porque según ellos no cumplia la calidad, a las tres semanas recibe una llamada. Si nos rebajas el 80 % del precio te retiramos el contenedor, bajada de pantalones y los margenes de la operación a tomar por saco. Anda contento el hombre con los chinos.
> 
> ...



Exacto, dar con los contactos adecuados. Pero coño!!, que sean los adecuados de verdad!!:. Por experiencia sé que como preguntes, todos son los contactos adecuados previo pago por adelantado. 

Y la aduana por esas lides también hay que conocerlas. No es como China quizás, pero como lleves productos prerecederos, te pueden sangrar, y sin perecederos también. Este amigo que llevaba Cereales de Alemania a Venezuela le salió canas tratando con la aduana del país latinoamericano. 

Una anécdota sobre este Tema. Mi amigo tenía 4.000 hectáreas entre puerto Ordaz y Ciudad Bolívar. 8 Kms dando al río Orinoco era suyo. Incluso construyó una carretera hasta el terreno que le costó una burrada (para que se la comiera de nuevo la selva en pocos años..). Pues bien, el gobierno proyecta hacer un aeropuerto allí hace ya 20 años. Le quieren expropiar, pero él se adelanta y cede una parte gratis a unos pescadores, le hace la pelota a los chavistas y al final surge efecto. Le van a expropiar el terreno por 48.000.000 de dólares (previo pago por caja por supuesto de mucho de ese importe para la autoridad competente). Pues bien, la obra la hará una empresa constructora brasileña de mucho renombre.

Para agilizar los trámites lentos e interminables (allí el ritmo es otro, hasta se cayó el puente/ único puente, que unía el aeropuerto de Venezuela con Caracas por dejación), se presenta un ingeniero jefe de obras y dice que puede agilizar los trámites para que mi amigo cobre la pasta y se vaya corriendo del paraíso venezolano. 

Bien, pues usted dirá.... El tío le presenta su tarjeta, le habla de los proyectos, patatín, patatam, y que necesita pasta para agilizar esos trámites. El caso es que también le da el número del ingeniero jefe que lleva la obra, llaman, todo correcto, y al final...

Al final ese tío no era nadie!!. Se había enterado de la movida, y compinchado con otro en otro número de teléfono, querían sacarles las perras a mi amigo y a su abogado. Por pura casualidad la cosa no prosperó, pero estuvo a punto. 

Por cierto, los pescadores, al enterarse de que el gobierno se quedaba el terreno, le preguntaron a mi amgo, si estaba casado, tenía herederos..vamos, que si se moría a dónde iba a parar todo?. Vamos, que ya tenían el arpón preparado por si fuera necesario. 

De estas muchas. En Latinoamérica se pueden hacer negocios,pero cuidado con quien se mete uno. PArece que te den la vida y ellos lo ven todo "clarito", pero de claro muchas veces nada.

Como digo, es otra mentalidad. 

Saludos.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Uno de mis proveedores está en Tarragona y han hecho dinero con el coke micronizado (residuo del petróleo), y les ha ido muy bien, pero manejan cargas completas con margénes reducidos, donde hacían negocio era stockando en puerto cuando bajaba para venderlo cuando el precio subia. No le ha ido nada mal pero con los rollos de medio ambiente es un producto cada vez mas penalizado, ahora se está introduciendo en las biomasas y yo la verdad no le veo mucho futuro, quizás me equivoque?



Aquí lo que tenemos en el puerto son miles y miles de toneladas de carbón que hay que refrigerar cada x tiempo con agua porque si no puede combustionar. 

Lo del medio ambiente aquí...como que no mucho. Somos el vertedero de Europa!!.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Bueno, era por intentar aportar algo. Es que tampoco tengo mucho más que contar.



Pues pase sin miedo, aquí estamos de charla de café arreglando el mundo, pero tampoco al final contamos demasiado. Al menos nos entretenemos. 

A ver si Votin llama a Marbella y nos cuenta como le ha ido. 

M´en vaig.

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Aquí lo que tenemos en el puerto son miles y miles de toneladas de carbón que hay que refrigerar cada x tiempo con agua porque si no puede combustionar.
> 
> Lo del medio ambiente aquí...como que no mucho. Somos el vertedero de Europa!!.



Bueno tranquilo, que por repartir la mierda, la mayoría de los cerditos que había en Cataluña, ya están en el bajo Aragón, así queda todo un poquito más repartido

Y con respecto a Tico o Ticas, es que hay muchos, pero bueno todos somos un poco esclavos de nuestras frustraciones y complejos. Es asín.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Pues pase sin miedo, aquí estamos de charla de café arreglando el mundo, pero tampoco al final contamos demasiado. Al menos nos entretenemos.
> 
> A ver si Votin llama a Marbella y nos cuenta como le ha ido.
> 
> ...



Los negocios se empiezan primero buscando los futuros clientes,sin eso no hay negocio.
Para vender todos,pero para comprar pocos


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Por cierto Fros, el tema de las variaciones del bolívar subvencionado, sabes donde se pueden obtener los históricos, porque ayer publicaban lo del 200 % pero supongo que esto fluctuará y si depende del gobierno de Venezuela, irán a su bola. 

Esta tarde se lo comento al abogado, a ver con que cara me mira, también será pa colgarla en el youtube. Pero bueno ya piensa que estoy como un cencerro, que más da?


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los negocios se empiezan primero buscando los futuros clientes,sin eso no hay negocio.
> Para vender todos,pero para comprar pocos



Si Votín pero viendo en España como caen las ventas hasta de papel higiénico:, como que está jodidillo lo de buscar clientes. 

Los que ya tenemos un negocio y estamos luchando por mantenerlo, sabemos que si pasamos el bache luego seremos menos, y aunque el mercado se reduzca los margenes se asimilaran o casi, hay que tener lo coj*s de aguantar este trajín que no es fácil. Ayer hable con un director de una caja y me comento que tenían ordenes de no pasar ninguna solicitud de crédito empresarial a riesgos, dejan los expedientes por la oficina una semana dando vueltas, por no decirle al peticionario que no de entrada, que algunos son conocidos y se juegan una cuchillada y a la semana lo devuelven. Textualmente " nos estamos tocando las pelotas".


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

La mejor compañia para vender petroleo es esta,si YOMISMO busca al comprador
yo pongo al vendedor http://www.ornpz.ru/press-centr2009/news_23072009.php

Every 30th ton of oil produced in Russia
Annual production of 14,2 мln. tons of crude oil
Recoverable reserves of more than 600 мln. tons
21 producing assets
2 refineries
1 transportation company
96 Petrol Stations
Active in 14 regions of Russia and the CIS
More than 20, 000 jobs


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Si Votín pero viendo en España como caen las ventas hasta de papel higiénico:, como que está jodidillo lo de buscar clientes.
> 
> *Los que ya tenemos un negocio y estamos luchando por mantenerlo, sabemos que si pasamos el bache luego seremos menos*, y aunque el mercado se reduzca los margenes se asimilaran o casi, hay que tener lo coj*s de aguantar este trajín que no es fácil. Ayer hable con un director de una caja y me comento que tenían ordenes de no pasar ninguna solicitud de crédito empresarial a riesgos, dejan los expedientes por la oficina una semana dando vueltas, por no decirle al peticionario que no de entrada, que algunos son conocidos y se juegan una cuchillada y a la semana lo devuelven. Textualmente " nos estamos tocando las pelotas".



Esto de las crisis y el mundo empresarial me recuerda muchísimo a esos documentales de la 2, sobre una charca de la sabana africana en la que se va evaporando el agua y los cocodrilos tienen que buscarse la vida, muchos mueren, unos pocos se largan y alguno consigue superar el trance comiendo los pocos peces que sobreviven. Desde luego el que consigue sobrevivir hasta la nueva temporada de lluvias tiene garantizada la reproducción, ya que no hay competidores.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Por cierto Fros, el tema de las variaciones del bolívar subvencionado, *sabes donde se pueden obtener los históricos*, porque ayer publicaban lo del 200 % pero supongo que esto fluctuará y si depende del gobierno de Venezuela, irán a su bola.
> 
> Esta tarde se lo comento al abogado, a ver con que cara me mira, también será pa colgarla en el youtube. Pero bueno ya piensa que estoy como un cencerro, que más da?



Lo cierto es que no lo sé, pero te lo puedo mirar a ver qué encuentro.

Mira, este negocio también me lo contaron. Cogían a unos mataos para viajar. No tenían un duro, pero les pagaban el viaje, porque eran dólares oficiales los que asignaban para poder viajar. Es decir, la agencia de viajes te regalaba el viaje a cambio de poder cambiar los bolívares por el dólar oficial.

En fin, los negocios allí son otro mundo, y como la iniciativa privada es muy débil y con Chávez mucho más débil todo Dios a chupar de papá estado. 



> La Comisión de Administración de Divisas, CADIVI, desmintió la información que aseguraba que una nueva modalidad de asignación de divisas para viajes al exterior, estuviera a punto de aplicarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mediatico.com/es/gotoblogs.asp?url=480


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esto de las crisis y el mundo empresarial me recuerda muchísimo a esos documentales de la 2, sobre una charca de la sabana africana en la que se va evaporando el agua y los cocodrilos tienen que buscarse la vida, muchos mueren, unos pocos se largan y alguno consigue superar el trance comiendo los pocos peces que sobreviven. Desde luego el que consigue sobrevivir hasta la nueva temporada de lluvias tiene garantizada la reproducción, ya que no hay competidores.



Había algunos, que cuando no quedaba ni gota de agua, se metían en cuevas húmedas y se quedaban quietos como estatuas meses, con una cara como diciendo..."Dios mío que me quede como estoy". 

Claro que la cara del cocodrilo podía decir muchas cosas como..."Cámara hijo puta!, deja de grabar y dame un poco de agua".


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Había algunos, que cuando no quedaba ni gota de agua, se metían en cuevas húmedas y se quedaban quietos como estatuas meses, con una cara como diciendo..."Dios mío que me quede como estoy".
> 
> Claro que la cara del cocodrilo podía decir muchas cosas como..."Cámara hijo puta!, deja de grabar y dame un poco de agua".



Si, lo recuerdo!! esos segregaban una guarrería que terminaba solidificándose y se hacía como una bolsa alrededor suyo, así mantenían la humedad dentro mientras ellos estaban en un estado de letargo. Pero un empresaurio en medio de una crisis no puede meterse en una cueva a esperar!! tiene que salir al solaco a buscarse peces -o lo que sea- a no ser que la empresa sea tan pequeña y con tan poca inversión que no cueste dejarlo todo hasta tiempos mejores.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Si, lo recuerdo!! esos segregaban una guarrería que terminaba solidificándose y se hacía como una bolsa alrededor suyo, así mantenían la humedad dentro mientras ellos estaban en un estado de letargo. Pero un empresaurio en medio de una crisis no puede meterse en una cueva a esperar!! tiene que salir al solaco a buscarse peces -o lo que sea- a no ser que la empresa sea tan pequeña y con tan poca inversión que no cueste dejarlo todo hasta tiempos mejores.



Eso depende, si eres un cocodrilo muy gordo y has comido mucho puedes esperar tiempos mejores.

En cambio si eres un cocodrilo mindundi, de esos que se le ven las costillas, no tienes más huevos que salir al sol todos los días a intentar comer sapos y lagartijas.

Como la vida misma. :


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Si, lo recuerdo!! esos segregaban una guarrería que terminaba solidificándose y se hacía como una bolsa alrededor suyo, así mantenían la humedad dentro mientras ellos estaban en un estado de letargo. Pero un empresaurio en medio de una crisis no puede meterse en una cueva a esperar!! tiene que salir al solaco a buscarse peces -o lo que sea- a no ser que la empresa sea tan pequeña y con tan poca inversión que no cueste dejarlo todo hasta tiempos mejores.



Hombre Luis, yo no he visto nunca ha nadie que haya abandonado un negocio y que luego pueda volver a activarlo cuando vienen tiempos mejores, normalmente por el camino te vas buscando la vida de otra forma y luego ya no puedes volver al punto donde lo dejaste, porque si la competencia a seguido estando al pie del cañón, ya se habrán encargado de quitarte el mercado, de ir introduciendo modificaciones en los procesos y en los productos, de forma que la inversión que te suponga volver a poner en marcha todo el tinglado te sea tan onerosa que desistas.

Para pasar esta crisis que es la más fuerte que yo he vivido, hay dos fórmulas, una que es quitarte gastos fijos de encima y reducir los variables a la mínima expresión rebajando producciones y ajustandote a la actual demanda. El producto se encarece y los márgenes se rebajan, pero sigues estando preparado para un posible repunte de mercado. Y la otra que es forzar producciones a tope con la intención de rebajar costes y vender más barato que la competencia con la intención de darles el golpe de gracia. He visto a gente de mi competencia que ha tomado el segundo camino y se les hubiera salido bien me hubiera quitado el sombrero, pero después de un año han tenido que claudicar y optar por la primera ya que el mercado se ha encogido tanto que no absorbe la oferta.

Hay que tener mucha paciencia y saber bailar la música que te ponen en cada momento.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Hombre Luis, yo no he visto nunca ha nadie que haya abandonado un negocio y que luego pueda volver a activarlo cuando vienen tiempos mejores, normalmente por el camino te vas buscando la vida de otra forma y luego ya no puedes volver al punto donde lo dejaste, porque si la competencia a seguido estando al pie del cañón, ya se habrán encargado de quitarte el mercado, de ir introduciendo modificaciones en los procesos y en los productos, de forma que la inversión que te suponga volver a poner en marcha todo el tinglado te sea tan onerosa que desistas.
> 
> Para pasar esta crisis que es la más fuerte que yo he vivido, hay dos fórmulas, una que es quitarte gastos fijos de encima y reducir los variables a la mínima expresión rebajando producciones y ajustandote a la actual demanda. El producto se encarece y los márgenes se rebajan, pero sigues estando preparado para un posible repunte de mercado. Y la otra que es forzar producciones a tope con la intención de rebajar costes y vender más barato que la competencia con la intención de darles el golpe de gracia. He visto a gente de mi competencia que ha tomado el segundo camino y se les hubiera salido bien me hubiera quitado el sombrero, pero después de un año han tenido que claudicar y optar por la primera ya que el mercado se ha encogido tanto que no absorbe la oferta.
> 
> Hay que tener mucha paciencia y saber bailar la música que te ponen en cada momento.



Según el negocio Robbin. Si tratas diamantes y la cosa fluctúa mucho, pues dejas de comprar y se acabó la película. Si tienes trabajadores detrás y gastos fijos es mucho más difícil.

Esto es como los mercenarios. "No te metas nunca en nada que no puedas dejar en cinco minutos y largarte". Bueno, los mercenarios y muchos judíos tenían esa máxima. Por eso el meterse en piedras preciosas, porque la fortuna les cabe en el bolsillo y pueden marchar con ella a cuestas. 

Son distintos negocios y otra forma de ver la vida of couse.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

De todas formas por lo que veo, el problemas es mayor para los que nos queremos iniciar en esto de la exportación cuando ya está el mercado nacional desecho, hay gente que hace varios años que inicio ese camino y que ahora están teniendo menos problemas a la hora de vender sus productos.

No se puede uno acordar de Santa Rita cuando truena, lo intentaré recordar para la próxima vez.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> La mejor compañia para vender petroleo es esta,si YOMISMO busca al comprador
> yo pongo al vendedor  ""
> 
> Every 30th ton of oil produced in Russia
> ...



Votín, no lo entiendo, y que pintas tú ahí, que quieres ser comisionista de comisionista?:


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Originalmente Escrito por VOTIN 
La mejor compañia para vender petroleo es esta,si YOMISMO busca al comprador
yo pongo al vendedor ""

Every 30th ton of oil produced in Russia
Annual production of 14,2 мln. tons of crude oil
Recoverable reserves of more than 600 мln. tons
21 producing assets
2 refineries
1 transportation company
96 Petrol Stations
Active in 14 regions of Russia and the CIS
More than 20, 000 jobs

En este foro se ha pasado de las pizzas a querer hacerle la competencia a las Koplovitz en una semana. Hay que poner los pies en la tierra, nadie ni vendiendo diamantes de sudáfrica ni esmeraldas de suramérica o comerciando con combustibles llega a eso sin un estructura.
Porque si no conoces el mercado te limitas a buscar el el google y el cliente que vaya a comprar un envío e 3 millones de € también tiene internet.
Hay gente que han pasado varios años en la universidad estudiando económicas o comercio internacional, que saben sobre los procedimientos, incoterms etc ¿y qué? si lo mas importante no lo tienen que es LA EXPERIENCIA Y LOS CONTACTOS, eso se gana con el tiempo, con mucho tiempo.
No vamos a pretender dar el paso mas largo que la pierna, primero para los nóveles, un pequeño negocio para saberse administrar, trabajar y con los beneficios aspirar a algo mas.
Hablabais de Jesus Gil, el empezó vendiendo camiones usados... no entró a comprar una torre de pisos así a la buen de Dios, tenía todo pensado y mascado.
Sobre el plástico de Venezuela es una idea interesante, lo que pasa es que el gobierno de Chávez es el que mantiene unos precios por encima de los paises capitalistas, y hay poco que comprar alli a precio competitivo, la politica es restrictiva e intervencionista.
También es verdad lo que dices, en Sudamérica te encuentas gente con una "hoja de vida" (curriculum) muy espectacular, todos son ingenieros, doctores y licenciados y les gusta que les den ese trato, pero esos titulos.... presumen de ser, de tener influencias....¿no habeis visto las telenovelas latinoamericanas? todas responden al mismo patrón y a la idiosincracia de su gente, alli todos viviendo como reyes con sus fincas, caballos, mercedes y casas de lujo, criados a los que desprecian... no tratan de amor o desamor SINO DE CLASES SOCIALES. Les gusta presumir de lo que son capaces, de sus bienes, de sus contactos e influencias, luego todo es mentira.
En Venezuela la policia es corrupta, a mi me robaron el el aeropuerto, me entregaron la maleta un dia despues dandola por perdida y lo que hicieron fue pasarla por el escaner al ver que llevaba cosas de valor la apartaron y la forzaron, cuando me la dieron solo quedaba la ropa. La misma policia te pide que le des chocolate o que les pagues un cafe en la zona del dutty free etc... 
Y yo no me dedico a carburantes pero tengo dos clientes por eso sabia el precio target,


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por VOTIN
> La mejor compañia para vender petroleo es esta,si YOMISMO busca al comprador
> yo pongo al vendedor ""
> 
> ...



Mu bien muchacho, eso me parecía a mí, si alguiente tiene cash suficiente como para meterse en esos bakalaos, me parece tonto pretender hacer una operación de ese calibre a un golpe de ratón, pero yo que sé cosas más raras se han visto . Entiendo que este foro tiene que servir un poco para darnos ideas de por donde van las cosas, de los problemas que pueden surgir cuando te enfrentas a algo desconocido etc., y lo único bueno que tienen las crisis es que te hacen replantearte muchas cosas, ya que lo que conoces ha dejado de ser suficiente, es momento de abrir los ojos y mirar alrededor.

Saludos.:


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Votin, mira este teléfono es el que pusiste de la persona que dices que vende el diesel e Rusia, no solo vende eso mira tambien el google que usos tiene:

sale of computersInteresados contactar con *690622209*. Friday, January 23 2009. 50 € - Vendo play (malaga). Vendo play 1 con todos los cables y 2 mandos y unos 5 juegos o mas ...
malaga.loquo.com/ce/for-sale/computers-electronics/401&p=1 - Similares
bañera hidromasaje (Marbella) | Compra - Venta | MálagaParticular vendo DOS bañeras hidromasaje de lujo. Una rectangular 180X85 cm 500 Euros, Una pentagonal 180X180 cm 1500 Euros. Interesados llamar al *690622209* ...
malaga.loquo.com/ps/compra-venta/muebles.../banera.../595029 - Similares


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por VOTIN
> La mejor compañia para vender petroleo es esta,si YOMISMO busca al comprador
> yo pongo al vendedor ""
> 
> ...




Eh oiga!!, que yo sigo con mi negocio de pizzas.!!. 

Mi experienca real y factible con la exportación es la venta de 7.000 puntales de obra a unos marroquís y la compra de 5 inmuebles en Alemania. Por cierto, los puntales de obra lo sigo viendo negocio. 

Votin quiere dejar se ser un pobre con Q 5 y al verle a usted, experto en mundología se le han abierto los ojos!!. 

Por cierto, Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que ha puesto. 

En la terraza de un Bar de Berlín, tomando una cerveza, y con lo del aeropuerto empantanado, el hombre buscaba ideas. Una era vender la tierra arcillosa que no me acuerdo cómo se llama, pero que cotiza bastate bien, en eso que pensaba yo en decir la burrada más grande a ver qué se me ocurría...

Ya esta!!, porqué no propones poner una central nuclear??. El hijo de Fidel Castro es ingeniero nuclear o algo así no?. Tienes 8 kilómetros de costa al Orinoco, agua no faltará!!

El Buen Señor se me queda mirando...y me suelta:

-Coño!!, no lo había pensado!!, así Chávez puede darle por culo a los americanos. Una central nuclear es una idea fa-bu-lo-sa!!, por su ubicación, el terreno, el agua!!:

Joeeeer estos americanos, les sueltas de vender tierra de Marte y los tíos se tiran de cabeza!!. Eeeeso es pensar a lo grande. 

Por cierto, hay mucha estafa por internet que quiere pillar a mucho primo. *Hay bandas organizadas que se enfocan sobre todo en Milán y PArís*. La mayoría de países del Este, pero también italianos y algún suizo. Si teneis algo que vender y no quieren venir a España y te sueltan que vayas para allá, desconfiad porque os la querrán meter bien doblada. Ojo con lo que se lee que mucha cosa no es cierta.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Ahh eras tu el de las pizzas yo pensaba que ese fue el que inicio en post y luego se retiró, lo de los puntales en Marruecos esta bien, alli aun usan andamios de madera atados con cuerdas y con puntas.
Un Q5 es un buen coche, esta bien.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Eh oiga!!, que yo sigo con mi negocio de pizzas.!!.
> 
> Mi experienca real y factible con la exportación es la venta de 7.000 puntales de obra a unos marroquís y la compra de 5 inmuebles en Alemania. Por cierto, los puntales de obra lo sigo viendo negocio.
> 
> ...



A ti lo que te da rabia es mi q5 y que el niño haya ganado ya lo que no vas
a ganar tu el resto de tu vida ni con las pizzas
Ademas los puntales estan a 2,5 ahora
Yo tengo algun contacto en Moscu ,el idioma no es frontera y tengo mas
mundologia que tu,pero no se puede hablar todo.......
Tu sigue con las pizzas,yo con recoger las ideas tengo basante.
Pero agradezco a Yomismo la informacion,lo de los paraisos,etc
siempre gusta aprender........ya sigo yo.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> A ti lo que te da rabia es mi q5 y que el niño haya ganado ya lo que no vas
> a ganar tu el resto de tu vida ni con las pizzas
> Ademas los puntales estan a 2,5 ahora
> Yo tengo algun contacto en Moscu ,el idioma no es frontera y tengo mas
> ...



Coño si no sólo parecías imbécil, es que además lo eres!! 

(perdon por el offtopic)


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Coño si no sólo parecías imbécil, es que además lo eres!!
> 
> (perdon por el offtopic)



Mejor imbecil con Q5 que maricon pobre con seat leon como tu

Tu vete con tus amigos "gays and lesbian from ZIMBAWUE "y deja a la gente
mayor en sus asuntos..
Por cierto no me aclaraste si eras "gay macho" o "gay hembra"


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Eh oiga!!, que yo sigo con mi negocio de pizzas.!!.
> 
> Mi experienca real y factible con la exportación es la venta de 7.000 puntales de obra a unos marroquís y la compra de 5 inmuebles en Alemania. Por cierto, los puntales de obra lo sigo viendo negocio.
> 
> ...



Mi experiencia es importar contenedores de Mejico,china,indonesia,vietnam,malaysia,hongkong,singapur,............


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mi experiencia es importar contenedores de Mejico,china,indonesia,vietnam,malaysia,hongkong,singapur,............



TO sea que tu experiencia es trabajar de gruista en el puerto de algeciras.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> TO sea que tu experiencia es trabajar de gruista en el puerto de algeciras.



QUE MALA ES LA ENVIDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mi experiencia es importar contenedores de Mejico,china,indonesia,vietnam,malaysia,hongkong,singapur,............



Me recuerdas a un compañero de instituto al que me encontré hace un par de años en un bar y charlando me dijo que era comercial de maquinaria industrial puntera y trabajaba para una importante multinacional alemana. 

Unos días depués otro colega me dijo que trabajaba en un concesionario de opel, era el vendedor de furgonetas. Nada de lo que dijo era falso, pero hay maneras y maneras de contar la misma película.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Me recuerdas a un compañero de instituto al que me encontré hace un par de años en un bar y charlando me dijo que era comercial de maquinaria industrial puntera y trabajaba para una importante multinacional alemana.
> 
> Unos días depués otro colega me dijo que trabajaba en un concesionario de opel, era el vendedor de furgonetas. Nada de lo que dijo era falso, pero hay maneras y maneras de contar la misma película.



Pues seguro que no soy yo,yo estudie en un colegio de curas.............
ademas se habla hasta donde se puede
Lo vuelvo a repetir,lo importante es el comprador,sin el no hay negocio.


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues seguro que no soy yo,yo estudie en un colegio de curas.............
> *ademas se habla hasta donde se puede*




Ahora me estás recordando a esta:







Aunque su frase era "y hasta aquí puedo leer".

A tí solo te ha faltado tirar la tarjetita al público.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

No, si votin cuando ha dejado la prepotencia y se ha liado a saco a hablar de negocios se le ha notado el "oficio" a mil kilómetros. 

Vamos a ver si seguimos con el post y dejamos lo de a ver quién la tiene más gorda.

Saludos. 

PD: Oye, llama a Marbella a ver a cuánto te lo deja por llenar el depósito del Q 5. 




Yomismo_ dijo:


> Votin, mira este teléfono es el que pusiste de la persona que dices que vende el diesel e Rusia, *no solo vende eso mira tambien el google que usos tiene:*
> 
> sale of computersInteresados contactar con *690622209*. Friday, January 23 2009. 50 € - *Vendo play (malaga). Vendo play 1 con todos los cables y 2 mandos y unos 5 juegos o mas ...*
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Eres bastante tontito fros.........................
Una vez buscando gres porcelanico de china me encontre con un anuncio de venta de
un agente español que vendia gres esmaltado(tenemos el mejor esmalte del mundo) ,el telefono era de Alicante ,cuando lo llame no hablaba una papa de español.................
Pero si representaba a una empresa importante española,incluso me mando las tarifas
exworks y los catalogos.....................
Te quiero decir con eso,que sin contrastar haces EL BOBO riendote,puede ser que sea
el contacto del ruso que vive en Marbella y que no le da su numero a nadie.......
No lo se,primero busca un comprador y luego aprende de los demas vendedores.

..O MEJOR SIGUE CON TUS PIZZAS BOBO


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres bastante tontito fros.........................
> Una vez buscando gres porcelanico de china me encontre con un anuncio de venta de
> un agente español que vendia gres esmaltado(tenemos el mejor esmalte del mundo) ,el telefono era de Alicante ,cuando lo llame no hablaba una papa de español.................
> Pero si representaba a una empresa importante española,incluso me mando las tarifas
> ...



Vale, es el contacto de un Ruso que vive en Marbella y se lo da a un matao que vende una play de segunda mano y dos bañeras.

Enga, no se enfade que yo sí confío en su bagaje profesional. Tengo ganas de seguir aprendiendo más cosas de usted amigo.

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

Vuelve la casa de las dagas voladoras!!! cada 11 páginas de este hilo atravesamos esa fase... curioso.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Vuelve la casa de las dagas voladoras!!! cada 11 páginas de este hilo atravesamos esa fase... curioso.



Los "brotes" verdes del foro...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h9mioHO4hoM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h9mioHO4hoM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Vale, es el contacto de un Ruso que vive en Marbella y se lo da a un matao que vende una play de segunda mano y dos bañeras.
> 
> Enga, no se enfade que yo sí confío en su bagaje profesional. Tengo ganas de seguir aprendiendo más cosas de usted amigo.
> 
> Saludos



Mira,asi en abierto no se puede hablar mas que medio en broma medio en serio,
fijate que hasta yomismo borro sus post y eso que "no decian nada".............
El contacto de marbella no sirve para nada,ni los links que yo he puesto.
Si no puedes acceder al COMPRADOR no tienes NADA.
En España habra 3 o 4 compradores y no creo que tengamos acceso nadie
porque se moveran por otras esferas....
En cuanto a los vendedores rusos tendras los que quieras.....
El mercado del petroleo debe ser muy cerrrado,pero puede servir para
estudiar como funcionan las materias primas.
Se puede conseguir todo,primero hay que creerselo,y si no pues te diviertes
en el intento.Pero nunca hay que perder de vista la actividad habitual,esa
que dan pan todos los dias ..................
Puedes gastar algo para conocer mucho,puedes comprar 5 o 6 monedas
para aprender del oro,es un hobby.

PD
El coche lo compre por internet,no lo vi hasta el dia que lo recogi(una semana despues de pagarlo)


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mira,asi en abierto no se puede hablar mas que medio en broma medio en serio,
> fijate que hasta yomismo borro sus post y eso que "no decian nada".............
> El contacto de marbella no sirve para nada,ni los links que yo he puesto.
> Si no puedes acceder al COMPRADOR no tienes NADA.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo al menos no tengo acceso ni al comprador, ni al vendedor, y como decía yomismo, si quieres ir de intermediario en este mundo te comerás los mocos porque simplemente no te dejarán. 

Es como aquel iluso que quiere hacer de intermediación en la venta de un Hotel cuando no tiene donde caerse muerto. Te dan la vuelta por tres sitios y ni te enteras. Es así de cruel y dura la vida de intermediario. Si no los tienes cogidos por los huevos no te respetan, y aún así cuidado. 

Por eso, como bien decía yomismo, "se ha empezado con las pizzas para querer emular a las Koplowitz", y eso es muy difícil amigo mío. 

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo al menos no tengo acceso ni al comprador, ni al vendedor, y como decía yomismo, si quieres ir de intermediario en este mundo te comerás los mocos porque simplemente no te dejarán.
> 
> Es como aquel iluso que quiere hacer de intermediación en la venta de un Hotel cuando no tiene donde caerse muerto. Te dan la vuelta por tres sitios y ni te enteras. Es así de cruel y dura la vida de intermediario. Si no los tienes cogidos por los huevos no te respetan, y aún así cuidado.
> 
> ...



Es que un foro funciona así, como hablar es gratis cuando alguien comenta que va a comenzar un negocio de pizzas siempre hay algún listo que te dirá que no es muy buena idea, que es mucho mejor conseguir una contrata del ejército americano para construir portaaviones, que eso sí que da pasta.

Después de todo, acaso un foro no es para eso??


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Borré los comentarios que hice porque no es bueno ir contando por ahi temas de cuentas en el extranjero etc, estos post los puede ver cualquiera y puede traerme problemas, beneficios ninguno.
En España no hay 3 o 4 compradores de diesel, hay cientos entre aceites vegetales, oleinas y combustibles, lo que pasa es lo que te digo hacer vino no es un secreto cualquiera puede ver el procedimiento en internet, pero para vivir del vino hay que tener una bodega, el que tenga dinero, conocimientos y ganas, adelante.
En los negocios el número de vendedores está regulado por el número de compradores, no estamos aqui hablando de cosas de otra galaxia, coged las paginas amarillas y vereis que solo en Madrid hay mas de cien exportadores-importadores, traders que comercializan eso y otras cosas, pero no van a poner un "misal" en un foro de internet contando todos los pormenores de sus operaciones.
El mercado de las grandes remesas esta regulado por si mismo, ni mafias ni cuentos, eso es para los rusos de Torrente en Marbella, cuando matan a alguien en TV no es sangre, es tomate... esto es otra cosa.
Aqui no hay manos negras, es un mercado de libre competencia, cualquier productor de cualquier parte del mundo esta al tanto de cuanto cotiza su diesel en la bolsa, ¿que razón hay para vender a mitad de precio pudiendolo hacer a precio de mercado?
Seamos sinceros, un fontanero por muy emprendedor que sea no va a colocar 100.000 toneladas de biodiesel a Campsa o Cepsa, empresas que estar crujiendo el mercado desde hace 100 años, es como intentar vender carne sin tener ni idea a un carnicero...
En una reunión con un cliente e esa envergadura te abrasan a preguntas y tienes que demostrar conocimientos y capacidad para satisfacer lo que necesitan.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que un foro funciona así, como hablar es gratis cuando alguien comenta que va a comenzar un negocio de pizzas *siempre hay algún listo *que te dirá que no es muy buena idea, que *es mucho mejor conseguir una contrata del ejército americano para construir portaaviones, que eso sí que da pasta.*
> 
> Después de todo, acaso un foro no es para eso??



No des ideas....


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que un foro funciona así, como hablar es gratis cuando alguien comenta que va a comenzar un negocio de pizzas siempre hay algún listo que te dirá que no es muy buena idea, que es mucho mejor conseguir una contrata del ejército americano para construir portaaviones, que eso sí que da pasta.
> 
> Después de todo, acaso un foro no es para eso??



la de historias que se pueden escuchar........., hace tiempo me dijo un tipo que aparte de cerdos(tenia pocos), ramon mendoza hizo su fortuna cuando en España dejaron de existir los "paños higienicos" para sustituirlos por compresas, los paños higienicos estaban por los suelos y don ramon los compro por 2 duros ,vendiendolos en guinea ecuatorial como NOVEDAD¡¡¡ pues allí no se ponian nada en el chichi para tal menester y dicen que asi hizo mogollon de pasta,no se si será cierto.
yo me siento "acomplejado" viendo por donde se mueve la gente, yo no juego ni siquiera en tercera regional viendo lo que aqui se masca, me creo todo
un saludo


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Borré los comentarios que hice porque no es bueno ir contando por ahi temas de cuentas en el extranjero etc, estos post los puede ver cualquiera y puede traerme problemas, beneficios ninguno.
> En España no hay 3 o 4 compradores de diesel, hay cientos entre aceites vegetales, oleinas y combustibles, lo que pasa es lo que te digo hacer vino no es un secreto cualquiera puede ver el procedimiento en internet, pero para vivir del vino hay que tener una bodega, el que tenga dinero, conocimientos y ganas, adelante.
> En los negocios el número de vendedores está regulado por el número de compradores, no estamos aqui hablando de cosas de otra galaxia, coged las paginas amarillas y vereis que solo en Madrid hay mas de cien exportadores-importadores, traders que comercializan eso y otras cosas, pero no van a poner un "misal" en un foro de internet contando todos los pormenores de sus operaciones.
> El mercado de las grandes remesas esta regulado por si mismo, ni mafias ni cuentos, eso es para los rusos de Torrente en Marbella, cuando matan a alguien en TV no es sangre, es tomate... esto es otra cosa.
> ...



Sí Señor, con esto ultimo que ha puesto se nota que habla por experiencia.

Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

En la época aquella de Ramón Mendoza de los años 50 en que no había nada y el que tenía una Derbi y el certificado de estudios era un privilegiado.
Eduardo Barreiros el fabricante de los camiones Barreiros inició la produción y exportación de motores diesel comprando a Rusia motores Zil de gasolina y adaptándolos para convertirlos a gasoil y creó un imperio, hoy esos modelos de negocio simplones no sirven son muy dificiles de conseguir.
Con la globalización se han igualado precios, tecnologia... y se ha cerrado el cerco a favor de los que mas dinero tienen.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Borré los comentarios que hice porque no es bueno ir contando por ahi temas de cuentas en el extranjero etc, estos post los puede ver cualquiera y puede traerme problemas, beneficios ninguno.
> En España no hay 3 o 4 compradores de diesel, hay cientos entre aceites vegetales, oleinas y combustibles, lo que pasa es lo que te digo hacer vino no es un secreto cualquiera puede ver el procedimiento en internet, pero para vivir del vino hay que tener una bodega, el que tenga dinero, conocimientos y ganas, adelante.
> En los negocios el número de vendedores está regulado por el número de compradores, no estamos aqui hablando de cosas de otra galaxia, coged las paginas amarillas y vereis que solo en Madrid hay mas de cien exportadores-importadores, traders que comercializan eso y otras cosas, pero no van a poner un "misal" en un foro de internet contando todos los pormenores de sus operaciones.
> El mercado de las grandes remesas esta regulado por si mismo, ni mafias ni cuentos, eso es para los rusos de Torrente en Marbella, cuando matan a alguien en TV no es sangre, es tomate... esto es otra cosa.
> ...



Esa es la parte del vendedor,la cotizacion es eso cotizacion y nada mas.
Si el que vende es "comerciante" y en la venta gana dinero,esta se realizara.
El bien vendido puede ser repuesto y empezar otra vez la rueda.Ahora,tienes
que dejar entrever que aunque en la primera venta no se saca toda la chicha
en las siguientes si.............(si vendes un barco de 100.000 tn,con esa comision tienes bastante,luego DIOS dira..........)
Los rusos son de dame la pasta y toma la mercancia,les gusta en exceso ,pero intentan que no se les note..........si le mandas una L/C con 5$ por tn menos de lo hablado cogeran la pasta seguro antes de anular la operacion...
......con los chinos mejor dejarlo,incluso te piden dinero despues de cobrar ,por los gastos de la LC o comision de cambio,lloricas,lloricas....


La parte compradora,tampoco es problema,te puedes limpiar el culo con
sus preguntas,solo has de cumplir dos premisas
1º-No mentir, ni inventar nada.
2º-Cuando el comprador listillo quiera comprobarte hay que cambiar la conversacion por el lado exotico,
Claro que hay que estudiar mucho,incluso las teorias esas abioticas del petroleo,etc


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Este hilo se parece a ............................


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

yo mas que vender he comprado (a partes iguales+-)y mas en mi último trabajo, y eran cosas de mucho valor, los proveedores,los ponen los de arriba (que ya se llevan su "cacho") , y no se te ocurra intentar pillar lo tuyo, porque se lo dicen al de arriba y encima te has cagado, como mucho lo que podiamos hacer era tirar al proveedor con algun desastre "FICTICIO" , "puentear" al jefe de arriba,que se enterase algun superior suyo,para que asi ese proveedor se fuera a tomar por culo y entonces probar con otros proveedores y aunque al de arriba le acabasen comprando, como muestra de agradecimiento te regalasen alguna cesta de navidad, o te llevasen al bingo de vez en cuando........
de todas maneras en un mercado del que hablais , supongo que os conocereis todos al ser tan especifico, y un recien llegado no creo que sea bien mirado, ni se fien de el.
teniamos un proveedor que era un listo de la vida, nos enseñaba los articulos y le teniamos que comprar si o si, y encima con chuleria ,porque era amigo del jefe de producto, no puedo contar la jugada, pero al final fue a tomar por culo,y el jefe de producto con el culo al aire durante mucho tiempo.

conclusión; si vendes ,es mejor ser amigo del sargento que del coronel
(es mi opinion)


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Te doy una idea y cuatro conceptos generales, entras al google sacas 4 cosas de unos rusos con teléfono de Marbella y ya te ves listo para cerrar una operación de varios millones de €... eso es lo que tienen los foros que pierden la seriedad a los pocos mensajes y te aburres de leer chorradas.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> En la época aquella de Ramón Mendoza de los años 50 en que no había nada y el que tenía una Derbi y el certificado de estudios era un privilegiado.
> Eduardo Barreiros el fabricante de los camiones Barreiros inició la produción y exportación de motores diesel comprando a Rusia motores Zil de gasolina y adaptándolos para convertirlos a gasoil y creó un imperio, hoy esos modelos de negocio simplones no sirven son muy dificiles de conseguir.
> Con la globalización se han igualado precios, tecnologia... y se ha cerrado el cerco a favor de los que mas dinero tienen.



Barreiros fue de los primeros en exportar algo fuera, en la época de la autarquía. La nacional Pegaso le hacía la competencia y fueron los aperturistas los que dieron incentivos y flexibilizaron los aranceles para que Barreiros fuera competitivo, a pesar del Presidente del INI y gran amigo de Franco, un tal Suaces. 

Hay una biografía publicada de este Señor de hace poco y en el Canal Historia hicieron un documental de su vida. Fue un empresario ejemplar. :


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo mas que vender he comprado (a partes iguales+-)y mas en mi último trabajo, y eran cosas de mucho valor, los proveedores,los ponen los de arriba (que ya se llevan su "cacho") , y no se te ocurra intentar pillar lo tuyo, porque se lo dicen al de arriba y encima te has cagado, como mucho lo que podiamos hacer era tirar al proveedor con algun desastre "FICTICIO" , "puentear" al jefe de arriba,que se enterase algun superior suyo,para que asi ese proveedor se fuera a tomar por culo y entonces probar con otros proveedores y aunque al de arriba le acabasen comprando, como muestra de agradecimiento te regalasen alguna cesta de navidad, o te llevasen al bingo de vez en cuando........
> de todas maneras en un mercado del que hablais , supongo que os conocereis todos al ser tan especifico, y un recien llegado no creo que sea bien mirado, ni se fien de el.
> teniamos un proveedor que era un listo de la vida, nos enseñaba los articulos y le teniamos que comprar si o si, y encima con chuleria ,porque era amigo del jefe de producto, no puedo contar la jugada, pero al final fue a tomar por culo,y el jefe de producto con el culo al aire durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Muy intersante amigo 2ª residencia. Lo que sí he visto también es el lado contrario, gente que se esfuerza por hablar con los sargentos, serles simpáticos para después no conseguir nada, porque el que firma no es él. 

Yo siempre hablo con el coronel. Es una máxima. También con los sargentos, que hay que tenerlos contentos, e intentar no caer mal a las mujeres de los coroneles...que esa es otra. Menudos bichos, y cuánta influencia tienen algunas!. :. Sobre todo en las medianas empresas familiares.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Te doy una idea y cuatro conceptos generales, entras al google sacas 4 cosas de unos rusos con teléfono de Marbella y ya te ves listo para cerrar una operación de varios millones de €... eso es lo que tienen los foros que pierden la seriedad a los pocos mensajes y te aburres de leer chorradas.



Aver si tu porque soplaste una vez la flauta te crees musico


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Ay este Votín, que pronto se pica, de todas formas con el Ali Baba me has dado una idea, por cotillear voy a pedir cotización del producto que yo fabrico a los chinos a ver que me cuentan, ¿por que a China se paga en dólares, verdad? ya contare yo también hasta donde pueda

De todas formas sigo pensando que los negocios siempre es más cómodo estar en la parte del comprador que en la del vendedor, y más todavía en la exportación.

El abogado me va a poner en contacto con unos linces en el rollo este, seguiré explorando y también me ha dicho que a Cuba ni mentarla que no pagan ni a su padre.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Muy intersante amigo 2ª residencia. Lo que sí he visto también es el lado contrario, gente que se esfuerza por hablar con los sargentos, serles simpáticos para después no conseguir nada, porque el que firma no es él.
> 
> Yo siempre hablo con el coronel. Es una máxima. También con los sargentos, que hay que tenerlos contentos, e intentar no caer mal a las mujeres de los coroneles...que esa es otra. Menudos bichos, y cuánta influencia tienen algunas!. :. Sobre todo en las medianas empresas familiares.



tiene usted razon Señor Fros,con ciertos matices.
me explayo un poco mas, en mi caso mi jefe de producto, era un negado en la materia, tenia estudios ,mba, mil master... ,en fin un crack haciendo presentaciones de power point, pero al final, nos pedia consejo a los que comprabamos, porque sabia que el producto lo conociamos nosotros y no el.
es cierto que nos llegaban cosas interesantes y curiosas, pero teniamos firmada una plantilla para uno o dos años, y la manera mas facil era decir que no pintabamos nada a los proveedores, para que nos dejasen en paz, pero si algun proveedor a sabiendas que nosotros no firmabamos plantillas, nos hacian sentirnos importantes a los que comprabamos,venian a vernos de vez en cuando para tomar un café y no desistian en el intento,en navidad te traian algun decimillo del gordo de navidad, cuando teniamos reuniones de linea , lo ibamos "situando" para que participase en futuras negociaciones, eso creo que se llama "vendedor infiltrado" , y por nuestros cojones que al final entraba, eso si tampoco era llegar y besar el santo.
hay que hablar con el coronel,pero para mantenerse,es imprescindible tener contento al sargento.(bajo mi punto de vista)
un proveedor que con los suboficiales no se hablaba, nos metia palés de mercancia sin pedirsela,porqueyolovalgo, le hicimos una averia muy muy gorda, eso por listo y jodernos el stock y los ingresos de tesoreria de la cuenta de explotación, y al final el coronel lo quitó de enmedio,porque podia ser perjudicado, recurrió a nuestros pareceres y entró el que nos interesó a nosotros.
pero vamos es cierto que el coronel es que firma y hay que ir a por el, pero ojo con su equipo


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Yo para entonces tenía constituida una SL en Colombia y una SA Local en Uruguay y antes me habia dedicado a otras cosas en el comercio internacional... con castillos en el aire no suenan las flautas, creo que tu lo ves todo muy fácil.



No se,yo mis compras las he hecho estudiando.
Mi primer contenedor tarde 6 meses en traerlo,desde el proveedor hasta el
forwarder lo hice con el telefono y el raton,nunca gaste un duro.Ademas yo
le hacia al director del banco las LC.
En el caso este lo jodio es que no puedes tratar con los rusos asi como asi,
no son gente que piensen como nosotros,los chinos son mas faciles.
Cuanto mas gente gane siempre mejor
He visto casos muy raros,y por lo que he leido hay mucha gente que no
quiere trabajar con ellos


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

¿Y que comprbas exactamente? ¿de que eran los contenedores?


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Ay este Votín, que pronto se pica, de todas formas con el Ali Baba me has dado una idea, por cotillear voy a pedir cotización del producto que yo fabrico a los chinos a ver que me cuentan, ¿por que a China se paga en dólares, verdad? ya contare yo también hasta donde pueda
> 
> De todas formas sigo pensando que los negocios siempre es más cómodo estar en la parte del comprador que en la del vendedor, y más todavía en la exportación.
> 
> El abogado me va a poner en contacto con unos linces en el rollo este, seguiré explorando y también me ha dicho que a Cuba ni mentarla que no pagan ni a su padre.



Visita el foro de Alibaba y no te lances tan rapido.
Mercancias y proveedores de PUTIAN ni puto caso
Pagos por T/T ,SOLO A PROVEEDORES HABITUALES o mejor ninguno
Solo compras en FOB,nada de CIF,(eso es para los ingleses)
Si no admite L/C ,tiene un alto riesgo de se malo
La mayoria son proveedores mediocres,los buenos pasan desapercibidos


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Visita el foro de Alibaba y no te lances tan rapido.
> Mercancias y proveedores de PUTIAN ni puto caso
> Pagos por T/T ,SOLO A PROVEEDORES HABITUALES o mejor ninguno
> Solo compras en FOB,nada de CIF,(eso es para los ingleses)
> ...



No, tranquilo ya lo he hecho, como te he dicho es por cotillear, les he pedido oferta de productos muy similares a los míos con precio CIF, en Tarragona, si lo hago así me aseguro de que en el precio me incluyan toda la tramitación , quiero comprobar que con sus precios no entren en mercado español, si entran .... entonces me planteare comprar en serio


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> ¿Y que comprbas exactamente? ¿de que eran los contenedores?



Eso es ya otro cantar................


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

¿Cuanto cuesta el seguro de un contenedor y el flete? por ejemplo de América España


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta el seguro de un contenedor y el flete? por ejemplo de América España



Si te metes en la página de icontainers.es te dan la cotización a casi todos los lugares del mundo, por experiencia no exportando que aún no he hecho ni una:, pero pedí cotizaciones a varios transitarios y la máxima rebaja que me hacían era de un 10 % del precio total a partir del ocho contenedores.


----------



## Yomismo_ (25 Ago 2009)

Si ya se lo que cuestan, era una pregunta para Votin a ver que decia


----------



## Usuario eliminado (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> Si ya se lo que cuestan, era una pregunta para Votin a ver que decia



Que jodíos soís, 

Ale que les cunda, que yo me largo:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ago 2009)

Yomismo_ dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta el seguro de un contenedor y el flete? por ejemplo de América España



El precio si compras en EXWORKS creo que salia por cerca de 6000 eur incluyendo el camion plataforma hasta mi destino en España,eso en Mejico
pero por ejemplo desde Brasil a España salia FOB sobre los 2000$ a puerto.....
Mas o menos salia igual comprar en America exwork que FOB china,,,,,,
Eso en 40Hq


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> No, tranquilo ya lo he hecho, como te he dicho es por cotillear, les he pedido oferta de productos muy similares a los míos con precio CIF, en Tarragona, si lo hago así me aseguro de que en el precio me incluyan toda la tramitación , quiero comprobar que con sus precios no entren en mercado español, si entran .... entonces me planteare comprar en serio



Hombre, si es en Tarragona, conozco a alguno que se dedica al flete que te puede hacer buen precio. Casualidades de la vida, firmé hace un mes un contrato (era de otro asunto), con el Antiguo Director del puerto, que era de influencia CIU. Ahora en Tarragona están los socialistas, como en casi toda Cataluña. 

Mira, este tipo si vas a China puede ser interesante. Lo bueno de la crisis es que sobra personal si quieres empezar una aventura.

*Descripción:*



> Antes de que mi empresa cerrara; mi trabajo consistía en Coordinar 11 Centros de distribución de maquinaria y suministros industriales e importar desde China: máquinas electropotátiles,discos abrasivos, plegadoras, cizallas y maquinaria de soldadura y consumibles.
> Quiero ofrecerme a todas las empresas interesadas en importaciones desde China, pues tengo muchos contactos de China y conozco los medios sobre logística portuaria en España.



Se ofrerce comercial de compras en China

Alguna vez entro a la Sala de Negocios. Mucha morralla pero a veces encuentras cosas curiosas, como una torre de alta tensión que se vende en Burgos por 2.000 euros.

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

fros dijo:


> Hombre, si es en Tarragona, conozco a alguno que se dedica al flete que te puede hacer buen precio. Casualidades de la vida, firmé hace un mes un contrato (era de otro asunto), con el Antiguo Director del puerto, que era de influencia CIU. Ahora en Tarragona están los socialistas, como en casi toda Cataluña.
> 
> Mira, este tipo si vas a China puede ser interesante. Lo bueno de la crisis es que sobra personal si quieres empezar una aventura.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fros, acabo de recibir la cotización de los chinos(rápidos los tíos) y es carísima, tan cara que hacerlo al reves es decir exportar yo sale con más de un 50 % de diferencia, voy a buscar algún proveedor más, y voy a pedir también precios exwork, y me repaso todo porque hay algo que no me cuadra, yo cuento con precio cif (flete, aduana, seguro etc) y un arancel según database del 15 %, voy a pedir alguna cotización más.

pd. Cuando me has dicho que era de influecia CIU, he pensao que tenía alguna enfermedad el hombre, hasta que he caido, debe ser el myolastan que me deja idiota por las mañanas.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fros, acabo de recibir la cotización de los chinos(rápidos los tíos) y es carísima, tan cara que hacerlo al reves es decir exportar yo sale con más de un 50 % de diferencia, voy a buscar algún proveedor más, y voy a pedir también precios exwork, y me repaso todo porque hay algo que no me cuadra, yo cuento con precio cif (flete, aduana, seguro etc) y un arancel según database del 15 %, voy a pedir alguna cotización más.
> 
> pd. Cuando me has dicho que era de influecia CIU, he pensao que tenía alguna enfermedad el hombre, hasta que he caido, debe ser el myolastan que me deja idiota por las mañanas.



Los chinos no suelen venden EXWORK ,lo normal es FOB,
No es posible que salgan mas caros,es posible que no sea FCL y sea less CL.
Te estas equivocando


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los chinos no suelen venden EXWORK ,lo normal es FOB,
> No es posible que salgan mas caros,es posible que no sea FCL y sea less CL.
> Te estas equivocando



He pedido cotización para 20 contenedores completos o sea FCL, y que me den precio CIF, y me han respondido: US$ X/piece CIF TARRAGONA.

Puede que me esté equivocando el proveedor que me ha ofertado es de LIAONING, pero yo creo que la equivocación la tengo en alguna tasa o arancel que me esté olvidando.

Gracias.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> He pedido cotización para 20 contenedores completos o sea FCL, y que me den precio CIF, y me han respondido: US$ X/piece CIF TARRAGONA.
> 
> Puede que me esté equivocando el proveedor que me ha ofertado es de LIAONING, pero yo creo que la equivocación la tengo en alguna tasa o arancel que me esté olvidando.
> 
> Gracias.



20FCL no son 20 contenedores ,sino uno de los pequeños de 20 pies.......


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> 20FCL no son 20 contenedores ,sino uno de los pequeños de 20 pies.......



No, lo que yo necesito son contenedores de 20 pies los de 40 no me salen a cuento porque el peso es practicamente el mismo pero el precio sale mucho mas caro y eso si que me lo han detallado bien 20ft container load in 22 mt=18 m3, esto es lo que yo necesito. Cuando saque cuentas para importar ya había llegado a esta conclusión, y por lo visto ellos han llegado a la misma que yo, porque no les he dicho el tipo de contenedor que quería, pero ellos me han ofertado el de 20 pies.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> No, lo que yo necesito son contenedores de 20 pies los de 40 no me salen a cuento porque el peso es practicamente el mismo pero el precio sale mucho mas caro y eso si que me lo han detallado bien 20ft container load in 22 mt=18 m3, esto es lo que yo necesito. Cuando saque cuentas para importar ya había llegado a esta conclusión, y por lo visto ellos han llegado a la misma que yo, porque no les he dicho el tipo de contenedor que quería, pero ellos me han ofertado el de 20 pies.
> 
> Saludos.



Es normal,si compras gres,las losas de 30*30 pueden ir a 1,5$ m2
la repercusion de transporte es muy alta,pueden entrar 1500 m2 en el 20f
y el coste del transporte es el doble


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Mi consejo es que no te metas,si tu clientes ven que el material es chino querran
comprar mas barato y no habras ganado nada al final.Ademas a los 6 meses tus competidores tendran el mismo producto y hundireis el mercado.
Compra como ultimo recurso o para vender fuera de tu zona.....................


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no te metas,si tu clientes ven que el material es chino querran
> comprar mas barato y no habras ganado nada al final.Ademas a los 6 meses tus competidores tendran el mismo producto y hundireis el mercado.
> Compra como ultimo recurso o para vender fuera de tu zona.....................



Si lo sé, los inconvenientes son muchos, y el mercado ahora mismo no está para experimentos, pero de verdad que me ha sorprendido el precio y voy a preguntar a más proveedores a ver que pasa, a estos últimos les he pedido precio exwork si me lo dan fob pues bien también, de esa forma veré como se manejan ellos dentro de su mercado interno, quitando todos los gastos del flete. Y como ayer me dijo el abogado que si que conocía una gente muy formal en este tema, se lo planteare e intentare despejarme todas las dudas.
Si lo piensas bien, ellos son grandes importadores, pero si los precios son competitivos supongo que por los grados de automatización, su mercado es una perita en dulce a la hora de exportarles por los volumenes que tienen que mover.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Si lo sé, los inconvenientes son muchos, y el mercado ahora mismo no está para experimentos, pero de verdad que me ha sorprendido el precio y voy a preguntar a más proveedores a ver que pasa, a estos últimos les he pedido precio exwork si me lo dan fob pues bien también, de esa forma veré como se manejan ellos dentro de su mercado interno, quitando todos los gastos del flete. Y como ayer me dijo el abogado que si que conocía una gente muy formal en este tema, se lo planteare e intentare despejarme todas las dudas.
> Si lo piensas bien, ellos son grandes importadores, pero si los precios son competitivos supongo que por los grados de automatización, su mercado es una perita en dulce a la hora de exportarles por los volumenes que tienen que mover.



A los chinos no te interesa exwork,eso es mas bien para los sudamericanos
busca por FOSHAN el porcelanico.....
Exportarles????seran los primeros contenedores,luego ya siguen ellos....
no te confies porque mandar un contendor alli es menos de la mitad....
aqui vienen llenos y vuelven vacios para alla.................


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> A los chinos no te interesa exwork,eso es mas bien para los sudamericanos
> busca por FOSHAN el porcelanico.....
> Exportarles????seran los primeros contenedores,luego ya siguen ellos....
> no te confies porque mandar un contendor alli es menos de la mitad....
> aqui vienen llenos y vuelven vacios para alla.................



Pues me acaban de enviar los precios fob en Tianjin, y siguen siendo igual de caros contra mi precio fob, aquí hay algo gordo que no encaja, o he encontrado al chino listillo, sigo buscando proveedores, voy a mirar en FOSHAN y voy a hablar con la camara de comercio, aunque las últimas conversaciones no me sirvieron de nada.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Pues me acaban de enviar los precios fob en Tianjin, y siguen siendo igual de caros contra mi precio fob, aquí hay algo gordo que no encaja, o he encontrado al chino listillo, sigo buscando proveedores, voy a mirar en FOSHAN y voy a hablar con la camara de comercio, aunque las últimas conversaciones no me sirvieron de nada.



Concretame en privado que producto es y si puedo te echo una mano


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2009)

No creo que puedas exportar a china ese producto,y mucho menos que ellos lo puedan
mandar a españa ya que el coste de transporte es superior al producto ampliamente.......

Centrate en estudiar las zonas o mercados donde los chinos venden ese producto,tiene
que ser Africa o America,por Asia no creo.................
Tambien por centroeuropa,y especialmete yo buscaria RUSIA ,que creo que es el unico mercado que podrias obtener...............


----------



## Usuario eliminado (26 Ago 2009)

Mira otros 

La teja gallega cruza el Atlántico · ELPAÍS.com,

han modificado su sistema de producción y han adaptado el producto al mercado de EEUU, han conseguido los sellos de conformidad en el país y ya tienen contratos.

La modificación que tuvieron que realizar no fue excesiva, y para que te hagas una idea esta fábrica no es de las más grandes de España es de tipo medio.

El problema no creo que sea el producto, es la forma de venderlo. No hablaba por ahí un forero de que compraba los relojes para revenderlos a 1,5 €? pues eso todo depende de encauzar bien la estrategia.

Saludos.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Dic 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Mira otros
> 
> La teja gallega cruza el Atlántico · ELPAÍS.com,
> 
> ...




Hoy he estado hablando con un ucraniano cerca de la fronera de Moldavia y a dos pasos de la desembocadura del Danubio, que su negocio principal era la venta de ladrillos y azulejos. Pues bien, ha compardo dos máquinas para serrar árboles que tiene en su fábricade ladrillos y el tío se va ganando la vida. Antes vendía los árboles sin serrar, pero serrándolos le pagan mucho más.

Hace dos viajes a la semana a Moldavia y saca limpios mil euros por viaje. No es mucho pero allá en Ucrania es el rey del mambo. Ha comprado dos camiones rusos viejos por 5.000 euros cada uno que serompen a menudo, pero tiene dos mecánicos que les paga unos 50 euros al mes y prefiere eso que gastarse seis veces más en camiones decentes. 

Carbón, madera y patatas lo más atractivo de allá. De hecho la patata sale casi gratis y ya hay mucha en España. 

Saludos.


----------



## sky21 (10 Mar 2010)

estaria bien recuperar este hilo y tal... q fue de la pizzeria, como acabo Votin.. nose q opinais?


----------



## burbujas (13 Nov 2010)

como fue forero. espero que bien


----------



## Rito el cantaor (13 Nov 2010)

burbujas dijo:


> como fue forero. espero que bien



Pues funcionar funciona de puta madre, lleno total en horas punta. Desde hace unos quince días más o menos, aunque no como me hubiera gustado a mi. :cook:

Como explicarlo de manera sencilla:

Dos socios capitalistas. Uno factura 7 millones de euros/año, el otro que soy yo no se puede acercar ni de lejos. 

Préstamo de 200.000 euros para hacer la pizerria que no es tal aunque se venden pizzas. Es una cafetería con tod tipo de pastas, y restaruración. La industria es suya, lo hace todo en cadena por lo que sale más barato. 

El crédito está aprobado pero no llega :Baile:, es común hoy en día que te digan que está aprobado pero falta un papel bla bla bla. 

Me dice el socio, que habilitar el local valdrá el doble, así que mejor lo dejamos para más adelante. Me reserva un local en una calle tipo A más pequeño para mi. Buen detalle. 

Me entero por los periódicos (es un decir que abre él solo el negocio). :|

Poco le puedo reprochar a este buen hombre, ya que mi posición es de debilidad total, pero hubiera sido un detalle, habiendo sido yo el que propuso el Local y el negocio decirme algo. En fin. 

Ahora puede que se vuelvan las tornas y pueda montar algo decente. A medias la cosa es más jodida, pero iba arropado. 

Terreno en Berlín. Tenemos oferta firme de 1,5 M. de euros. Me corresponde el 50%, menos el 25% de plusvalía...esto se va a unos 600 M euros.

*Opción A*: Hablar con este buen señor y darle la mitad de lo que le ha costado y quedarme con el 50%. No creo que le guste la idea. 

*Opción B*: buscarme la vida libremente. Con el local que me ha reservado en una calle muy concurrida estaba pensando poner uno de estos, pero me jode pagar franquicia a nadie:

Los donuts de Dunkin' Coffee se quedan en Cataluña - Franquicias. Guia de Franquicias España. Oportunidades Negocio en Franquicia.

*Opción C*: hacer lo que he hecho toda la vida, especular, trabajar 30 días al año y hacer el vago escuchando música con el coche por el puerto a las doce de la mañana. Ummm no me desagrada demasiado. :cook:

De todas formas si vendo aquello y cojo liquidez me daré una vuelta por Italia, un mes más o menos para aprender. Las pizzas son el doble de buenas por la mitad de precio. Un abogado con experiencia me ha explicado que en cualquier negocio, empezar reventando precios es contraproducente, a no ser que seas un gigante. Un día me explayaré más con este tema que es interesante. Existe muchos oligopolios más o menos encubiertos. 

Curiosamente el terreno es un 50% mío y una cuarta parte pertenece a este empresario. 

Ahora como tenemos esta oferta hay otra variante que me han ofrecido: 

Pedir 350.000 euros por el solar a 5 años, limpiarlo y poner una valla decente (100.000 de fondo para limpieza y derribos), hacer un anteproyecto con un Local de 3000 metros y 140 pisos. Venderlo a 140 € m2 y ganar otro medio millón más. 

Mi negocio es comprar barato, negociar. Es lo que sé hacer bien. De empresario con personal y esas cosas nunca me he puesto, pero no me disgusta. 

*Ventajas*: Flujo diario de caja. Eso te da una ventaja enorme y sobre todo liquidez inmediata. 

*Desventajas*: Tienes que trabajar, y mucho. 

En fin, eso es todo. Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Nov 2010)

sky21 dijo:


> estaria bien recuperar este hilo y tal... q fue de la pizzeria, como acabo Votin.. nose q opinais?



yo tambien tenia curisidad por saber de la pizzeria, pero la verdad no pregunté por eso de ser indiscreto y tal,pero a el secretario como le veo un "lince" nunca dudé de que fuese mal ni nada de eso,pero tambien tenia curiosidad.
un saludo


----------



## Z4LMAN (13 Oct 2013)

No me canso de leer a payasos y sus payasadas.....de donde sale esta fauna??


----------

